# [3DS/WiiU] Super Smash Bros. [Coming to E3!!!]



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

There will be updates here when there are any.

And discussion offc 

Sorry had to vent enthousiasm

*Info so far:*
- Sakurai is involved
- The Wii U version and the 3DS version of SSB4 will be somehow able to connect

*SSB4 still in early stages of development (article):*


*Iwata asks about smash bros. (interview):*


Please provide (new) info if you get across/remember any, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope it's more melee than brawl.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Hope it's more melee than brawl.



Me too.

I'm sceptical about the 3DS version, but the compatibility between the WiiU version and the 3DS version may turn out to bring some awesome stuff.

I hope for lotsa new characters, no tripping etc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

Needs more Pichu and Mewtwo.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Hope it's more melee than brawl.


so every one and their mother chose Marth,Fox and Falco, no thanks.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> so every one and their mother chose Marth,Fox and Falco, no thanks.



Better than everybody using Metaknight or Snake.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 7, 2011)

i hope it'll be possible to play this with a normal controller if you get what i mean...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm sceptic
> I hope for lotsa new characters, no tripping etc.


yeah i hope they focus on character addition than modes like adventure or stickers and shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm sceptical about the 3DS version, but the compatibility between the WiiU version and the 3DS version may turn out to bring some awesome stuff.
> 
> I hope for lotsa new characters, no tripping etc.



What's there to be skeptical about? Expect the portable version to have toned down graphics and equal gameplay.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> so every one and their mother chose Marth,Fox and Falco, no thanks.



I rock Captain Falcon, so fuck you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> i hope it'll be possible to play this with a normal controller if you get what i mean...



yes, I agree.



Linkdarkside said:


> yeah i hope they focus on character addition than modes like adventure or stickers and shit.



True. Though content on top of lots of new characters (and no clones) will be highly appreciated, too



Naruto said:


> What's there to be skeptical about? Expect the portable version to have toned down graphics and equal gameplay.



I guess you're right.. =)

I'm really hyped right now.



Hangat?r said:


> I rock Captain Falcon, so fuck you.



Me too. In melee and even in brawl


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 7, 2011)

what is this?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Hope it's more melee than brawl.



Melee was a rushjob 

Though I do hope they do something about the hitstun. Being able to simple NAir my way out of combos made it a bit too easy to pwn my friends.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Needs Megaman X.
















Is what everyone will be saying.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be upset if Mewtwo isn't included this time around.

Apparently there's data people have found in SSBB that was Mewtwo's own, so it could be that he was considered in Brawl, at one point or another. 

I'm curious to see if the Stage Builder will return.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

Link need his semi-pike spin attack and regular boomerang then i be happy.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2011)

Megaman and Bomberman need to be in this one.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like I will never have my Melee sequel.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

GENO GENO GENO
WE CAN HAS GENO THIS TIME?
PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I rock Captain Falcon, so fuck you.



*Spoiler*: __ 







you might rock whit Captain Falcon but i pwn whit Link.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanted a trailer 
And I'm on the "more melee than brawl" train!


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 7, 2011)

I kind of hope the Subspace is in this game I actually kind of enjoyed in in Brawl. I think Geno and Plusle and Minun are a given in this game same with Roy and Mewtwo since they were supposed to be in Brawl. I think Zoroark might get in over Mewtwo and Lucario though.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I rock Captain Falcon, so fuck you.



You will never KO Giga Bowser as awesome as this guy

[YOUTUBE]1mRtuum-xng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, that was bad ass.

But it also illustrates my vast annoyance with Brawl Falcon: They nerfed the Knee, and they nerfed his speed.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U controller could be so fucking amazingly awesome with this.

What if they made it so that the touch screen on the controller is used to swap between characters O_O.
That would change competitive battling quite a bit, you could always switch your characters if you have a bad tier match up.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Okay, that was bad ass.
> 
> But it also illustrates my vast annoyance with Brawl Falcon: They nerfed the Knee, and they nerfed his speed.



Along with the fact that the overal physics of brawl screwed falcon over; as did the lack of hitstun.

Let's hope falcon's a better character again in SSB4 :ho



ensoriki said:


> What if they made it so that the touch screen on the controller is used to swap between characters O_O.
> That would change competitive battling quite a bit, you could always switch your characters if you have a bad tier match up.



But so can your opponent though.. =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope it's simply a good game overall.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2011)

This game will be a good reason to get a 3DS, but dammit, PSV is getting Street Fighter x Tekken!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

Needs more Sonic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But so can your opponent though.. =/



Exactly.
Beautifully chaotic.


----------



## TSC (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope one of the new character is MK Ray 3(or whatever version new). Smash bro needs a Custom Robo representative.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

I said it before.

Pokemon reps Should be (but wont be)
Red who has *Pikachu*, Snorlax, * Ivysaur*
Green who has Scizor, *Charizard*, Pidgeot
Blue who has *Jigglypuff*, Granbull, *squirtle*
then 2 more slots for a grand total of 5 reps.
Maybe put Mewtwo/Lucario and then some other pokemon that's is not Zoroark.
Or maybe also include Gold.
Who would have *Pichu*, Typhlosion, Ambipom

Would be sex for real.

Zelda could have
Zelda
Link
Ganondorf
Ganon
.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok , brawl was kinda the main reason why i got the wii (Yea I liked brawl). I may have to miss out on this one :/


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sick of Jigglypuff.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2011)

Also guys seriously


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Jigglypuff


----------



## DedValve (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *- Sakurai is involved*



.....
Pass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm sick of Jigglypuff.



Get out, just get out.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2011)

Got TIME WARP twice


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grey Fox as playable character plox.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

DedValve said:


> .....
> Pass.



Well, it's not like he can re-invent tripping in smash..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Two requests: bring back Link's mulit-stab and put either X,Zero, or Axl in this game.

Keep the smash ball.

Edit: And have characters attack faster.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 7, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Looks like I will never have my Melee sequel.



Even though it was somewhat a disappointment to competitors, brawl was still a success for the Wii so I doubt anything's going to change regarding this new title.

Tripping 2.0? Characters becoming slower when running too much? 

I'm still interested in smash bros despite the transition from melee>brawl so hopefully he'll take past criticisms and make an epic addition to the series.

I bet meta will get nerfed like sheik/fox/falco from melee if he returns.

It is sakurai's character but to be the only S Tier in brawl?... =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, it's not like he can re-invent tripping in smash..



If you trip near a edge you fall off the stage to your death and can't recover.

They call it "tripping 2.0"


----------



## DedValve (Jun 7, 2011)

Sakurai will probably put Dedede, Kirby and Waddledee at the top alongside Metaknight then nerf the crap out of everyone else.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet Nintendo is calling Sakurai right now. Sakurai probably doesn't have any idea like last time.

"SAKURAI WE NEED YOU KUDASAI"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Two requests: bring back Link's mulit-stab and put either X,Zero, or Axl in this game.
> 
> Keep the smash ball.
> 
> Edit: And have characters attack faster.


bring also his Semi spike spin attack and regular boomerang. his Arrowd and bomb need to stay like brawl.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh God, so many Dojo memories from Brawl. I hope they bring it back again for this :ho


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, it's not like he can re-invent tripping in smash..



Air tripping.


Concussions
after tripping you may suffer a concussion and be stunned
.

Don't trust Sakurai with fucking anything this man is fucking insane.
Who the fuck puts random tripping in a fighting game?

He only got away with this shit because it was Nintendo.

You know what would happen if Capcom or Namco put random tripping in Streetfighter, Tekken or Soul Calibur?

Fucking gunshots.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 7, 2011)

So is Megaman the outside character that is most wanted by the public?

And what do you guys think are the chances of him actually being in it?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, since Sonic's probably coming back, I would say Megaman is probably the most wanted third party character. That alone gives him a good shot of getting in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> So is Megaman the outside character that is most wanted by the public?
> 
> And what do you guys think are the chances of him actually being in it?


Maybe. I mean Megaman has been with Nintendo for a while, he's one of the characters I'm shocked that he never shows. You put Snake in but not Megaman? If he were to show I want his X incarnation. Also put Issac in the game, playable not as a freaking trophy.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Im okay with sonic coming back. I wouldn't of been but Colours was a fun game so he can come back. Time for Snake to go though, he can be in the 3DS version, but out of my Wii U version K?

Bring in Megaman.
I'll take Pacman too if you would be so kind.



> Issac


THIS THIS THIS TIHS THIS THIS SO HARD SO HARD
SO HARD
Same old shit
Just a different day
I been tryna get it each and every way
Enso need some Isaac
Isaac need some SSB4
This shit doesn't rhyme.
Deal with it foo
Isaac
isaac
isaac
hard.

Psynergy getting fed on this boulevard.

What Isaac though...GS1 or GS2.
Actually I'd like a GS2 incarnation of him, cus he has dat beard.
Dat beard would clearly make him a broken character dropping earthquakes and shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Air tripping.
> 
> 
> Concussions
> ...


why was the random tripping put in the game anyway? did Sakurai even explain that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Im okay with sonic coming back. I wouldn't of been but Colours was a fun game so he can come back. Time for Snake to go though, he can be in the 3DS version, but out of my Wii U version K?
> 
> Bring in Megaman.
> I'll take Pacman too if you would be so kind.
> ...


As badass as Isaac looked with his beard, it'd have to be his Lost Age version as we at least know his moveset there. Final Smash, I'm torn between Odessey, Ragnorok, Judgment, Eclipse, Cataclysm, or Iris.

As for Megaman, I changed my mind, it could be either X or Megaman.Exe.


Linkdarkside said:


> why was the random tripping put in the game anyway? did Sakurai even explain that.


Didn't matter anyone who I fought with needed all the advantages they could get. Especially loved torturing my cousins.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> why was the random tripping put in the game anyway? did Sakurai even explain that.


He put in tripping literally to remove skill.
The whole purpose of putting in tripping was to FORCE upsets into a game, where you can lose because the RNG decided it is time for you to trip.
He put tripping in to destroy skill gap and make it possible for anyone to win randomly. I can't remember the interview but he does say that he put it in so that the winner is never clear.
So again he put tripping in to destroy competition.




ShadowReij said:


> As badass as Isaac looked with his beard, it'd have to be his Lost Age version as we at least know his moveset there. Final Smash, I'm torn between Odessey, Ragnorok, Judgment, Eclipse, Cataclysm, or Iris.



Give him all thoe moves....but with the beard.
I would change it up.
I'd give him Sol Blade for his Final Smash and bring down a nasty ass meteor.
Ragnarok could be part of his moveset. Along with Psynergy hands probably as his neutral special. Then Earthquake for down special. Wild/Mad Growth for Up special.

Bro just think it.
Adult Isaac with dat beard in dat jacket, hands in his pocket sending out ragnaroks chill as a mother fucker and slicing bitches up with his Sol Blade.
So down.





> As for Megaman, I changed it'd could be either X or Megaman.Exe.


Exe definitely. I haven't played X yet though I've played Zero and loved it. I would put in Exe he was such a boss little kid.
Sealing up cyber beasts, defeating a planetary level threat, Exe just doesn't stop.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2011)

Sonic better be in this bitch. 

I love rocking you motherfuckers with him.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> why was the random tripping put in the game anyway? did Sakurai even explain that.



Leveling the playing field to help ease the gap between a experienced player and a novice. He forgot that this game, being essentially a fighting game, was by default aimed at fighting game fans who don't take too kindly to that kinda thing.


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys think Snake will come back in the new smash bros, I know Wario should not


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Something tells me 3rd party characters won't be returning at all, but if they do decide to bring them back, yeah I think Snake would be the first choice to return.


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

thats what I fear, because if they bring back Snake they might introduce Raiden and I know it will be over used


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

I seriously doubt that third party characters are gone.  It's all about upping the ante with things like this, especially with this game releasing on a new console. Putting more third party characters in the game is the best way to do that.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

SAd they heven't showed anything


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they bring Mewtwo back but with Lucario there I doubt it. If i know Nintendo this guy may be a new character


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I hope they bring Mewtwo back but with Lucario there I doubt it. If i know Nintendo this guy may be a new character


Lucario probably will get replaced by Zoroark.


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck Lucario and Zoroark, bring back Mewtwo


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Lucario probably will get replaced by Zoroark.



yeah, Zoroark is primarily considered a female pokemon right?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck Zoroark srsly, legit, no just don't do it.

Put the Muskateer pokemon if needed be and honestly I wouldn't even bother doing that.

Give me Snorlax.

speaking of which Snorlax needs an evoloution.
Sleeplax


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah I want mewtwo back, I remember beating the shit out of my friends in meele with him oh and Roy


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet money that Zoroark replaces Lucario.  He's probably the most public-familiar gen 5 pokemon there is, and more importantly, they could easily copy and paste Lucario's already copied and pasted moveset onto Zoroark.

Hey, I don't like it either, but it's probably gonna happen.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Never understood what was so great about Mewtwo in Smash. Never liked him, and I don't really know anyone personally that does.


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 7, 2011)

Mewtwo is just badass. He isn't that strong though.


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Never understood what was so great about Mewtwo in Smash. Never liked him, and I don't really know anyone personally that does.



the telekinesis and smoothness just does it for me, they tried to make lucario like mewtwo but it didn't work me


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Get rid of Toon Link, Falco and Wolf. Add King K. Rool and Little Mac. 

Megaman, Isaac and Travis Touchdown for guest characters.



Spiderman said:


> You guys think Snake will come back in the new smash bros, I know Wario should not



Wario the best.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Screw K-Rool, but I wouldn't be mad at some Little Mac. Dude deserves more than an AT nod. How about giving Ganondorf his own moveset as well. Changing the animations to make Falcon's moveset look more evil was just lazy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

TRAVIS PLEASE ! 

I honestly don't know  how far I'd go to get him in this game.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

No one will ever be satisfied with what a new Smash Bros does and will want Melee again. 

I expect Smash Bros 4 in about 4 years


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Give him all thoe moves....but with the beard.
> I would change it up.
> I'd give him Sol Blade for his Final Smash and bring down a nasty ass meteor.
> Ragnarok could be part of his moveset. Along with Psynergy hands probably as his neutral special. Then Earthquake for down special. Wild/Mad Growth for Up special.
> ...


That would be badass. But if we want Sol Blade it'd have to be teen Isaac, since his kid now has it. Though it'd be nasty if your scenario did happen.



> Exe definitely. I haven't played X yet though I've played Zero and loved it. I would put in Exe he was such a boss little kid.
> Sealing up cyber beasts, defeating a planetary level threat, Exe just doesn't stop.


X was badass, his final smash could be his giga attack in falcon armor, hell they could even put Zero X or zero series version, preferably X version. Hell, they could do this Zero from X series Final Smash Senkoha or something with Hadendeki, or Dark Hole from tatsunoko and Megaman.Exe with final smash switching between Cybeast forms. But for the love of God put megaman in.


ensoriki said:


> Fuck Zoroark srsly, legit, no just don't do it.
> 
> Put the Muskateer pokemon if needed be and honestly I wouldn't even bother doing that.
> 
> ...


Nah, just give me back my snorlax that covered the entire screen. 


Shirker said:


> Never understood what was so great about Mewtwo in Smash. Never liked him, and I don't really know anyone personally that does.


Same badass he may have looked but he just sucked, Lucario felt better I just wished he was faster.


Sesha said:


> Get rid of Toon Link, Falco and Wolf. Add King K. Rool and Little Mac.
> 
> Megaman, Isaac and Travis Touchdown for guest characters.
> 
> ...


Can't see how K. Rool would work. Put back Roy with an individual moveset and tone down Ike's knockback power a little, hell at 40 you were sent flying already wtf?

Hell yes to little mac, and fuck yeah for travis they'll just have take out his cursing. Can we also put Shadow with his sonic battle moveset? If he becomes a clone then forget it.


----------



## TSC (Jun 7, 2011)

Need :
Issac(Golden Sun)
Ray MK III (Custom Robo)
Little Mac (Punch out)
Roslina(mario)



one of new guest i'd kill to have in is the mutha-Fucking Duke Nukem, Travis touchdown, and Jack from Madworld.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

I honestly don't think will be seeing snake and sonic again I think that was a one time deal.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

We need Waluigi in Smash.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Travis touchdown would be boss.
His grabs would be killer.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the games will be out sometime in 2013 or maybe 2012 which I highly doubt.
Characters that I think will most likely appear.
Issac
Geno 
Paper Mario
Megaman
Little Mac
 Oh and I really want Wolf Link to be playable in this game maybe you could transform from regular link like Sheik and Zelda.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I honestly don't think will be seeing snake and sonic again I think that was a one time deal.


With how Sonic was the top vote no problem and how Kojima begged Snake to be in melee but the game was already finished, I think those two are guaranteed an automatic return. 


Oshawott said:


> I think the games will be out sometime in 2013 or maybe 2012 which I highly doubt.
> Characters that I think will most likely appear.
> Issac
> Geno
> ...



Yeah, 2013 sounds about right. I love that wolf link idea. Do it nintendo.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they do something with the smash balls.

Some of them made characters transform, and other gave them a super attack.

It would be neat if there were 2 different types of "smash balls". One that makes the character transform, and 1 that gives the character and attack.

Or if not 2, at least make them all the same instead of half of them transforming and half of them attacking.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 7, 2011)

I better not see three fuckin landmasters this time


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I better not see three fuckin landmasters this time



You will see four this time. Four is better right?


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

They could make Roulette matches 

This type of match would start with 2 teams of 2 and in the battle it would randomly switch your team member.  It would be interesting when you're trying to kill a guy and suddenly you have to work with him or her.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> You will see four this time. Four is better right?


No thanks


----------



## TSC (Jun 7, 2011)

Ganondorf needs a sword and his own move-set this time


----------



## Prototype (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to see the inclusion of more characters from Metroid games.
I mean, Samus is awesome, but we need more representation.

Ridley, perhaps?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I hope they do something with the smash balls.
> 
> Some of them made characters transform, and other gave them a super attack.
> 
> ...



Why would you want that? The smash balls are made to be completely destructive and greatly put the odds on your sides, some characters ultimate move would be a transformation, others would be an awesome attack some would even be both (in Samus's case) it keeps things diverse rather than have the same stale crap.

Like the starfox characters, worst final smashes ever.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I hope they do something with the smash balls.
> 
> Some of them made characters transform, and other gave them a super attack.
> 
> ...



While I think this is actually a good idea, the way they had it set up in Brawl wasn't an issue. Save for maybe the landmaster, all the attacks were pretty avoidable anyway, so it's not like one "type" of attack had an unfair advantage over the other.



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I better not see three fuckin landmasters this time







Spiderman said:


> They could make Roulette matches
> 
> This type of match would start with 2 teams of 2 and in the battle it would randomly switch your team member.  It would be interesting when you're trying to kill a guy and suddenly you have to work with him or her.



Now _that_ is an interesting idea. Being in the middle of a fight while a timer is going down, then having to switch up alliances and game plans on the fly. That's be pretty fun with me and my Smash happy friends.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I better not see three fuckin landmasters this time


Grah, that stupid tank freaking overpowered hell on wheels.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope they open up another site like the smash dojo; with a new revelation each week.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I hope they open up another site like the smash dojo; with a new revelation each week.


That site brings back so many memories.

Well, and anger, because the release date was being pushed back constantly.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> While I think this is actually a good idea, the way they had it set up in Brawl wasn't an issue. Save for maybe the landmaster, all the attacks were pretty avoidable anyway, so it's not like one "type" of attack had an unfair advantage over the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @ toonmaster


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Prototype said:


> That site brings back so many memories.
> 
> Well, and anger, because the release date was being pushed back constantly.



Very true.

But still they're fond memories, at least for me


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Prototype said:


> That site brings back so many memories.
> 
> Well, and anger, because the release date was being pushed back constantly.



Pushing back release dates.... will be even worse for a HD system I'm betting


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Shirker said:


> While I think this is actually a good idea, the way they had it set up in Brawl wasn't an issue. Save for maybe the landmaster, all the attacks were pretty avoidable anyway, so it's not like one "type" of attack had an unfair advantage over the other.



Sonic's final smash says hi





Corran said:


> Pushing back release dates.... will be even worse for a HD system I'm betting



Yeah, that's probable..
But still, as info gets released slowly but certainly, the smash fun'll start again (for me)


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sonic's final smash says hi



very true lol, also Nes


----------



## Frieza (Jun 8, 2011)

Mewtwo should make the comeback. Isaac should be in it. Something custom robo. I think this game should atleast have 60 playable characters.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 8, 2011)

They have to bring the good pokeballs back. Brawl had less of them and all of them were turrible.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

Well this is news to me. 



Spiderman said:


> very true lol, also Nes



Snake's final smash pisses me off. Especially considering I have a friend who always fucking plays as him.

The landmasters were cheap too...


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Latest news is that it hasn't even started development...
So it will be out in 5 years?


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Latest news is that it hasn't even started development...
> So it will be out in 5 years?



 When was that ever said?  If anything the games will be released around 2013 I doubt it'll be around five years. Kid Icarus is pretty much almost done so they could have started it already.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Oshawott said:


> When was that ever said?  If anything the games will be released around 2013 I doubt it'll be around five years. Kid Icarus is pretty much almost done so they could have started it already.





A non-hd smash took about 3 years so yes I believe 4-5 years for a new smash on 3DS and HD version on WiiU


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Majora's mask with deku,zora, and goron transformations
and Llyod from ToS please.
kthxbai.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> A non-hd smash took about 3 years so yes I believe 4-5 years for a new smash on 3DS and HD version on WiiU



Well, though currently at a standstill, it is implied that moves will be made in the near future.

It's bad news, but not entirely bad news. We are at the beginning of it's production, but news and developments will probably soon come to light which'll mean the start of a new smash erra; with all the excitement etc. 

I guess I'm just a smash fanboy



Mishudo said:


> Majora's mask with deku,zora, and goron transformations
> and Llyod from ToS please.
> kthxbai.



Agreed.
Those would be awesome.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 8, 2011)

Im buying a system just for this.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

Oshawott said:


> When was that ever said?  If anything the games will be released around 2013 I doubt it'll be around five years. Kid Icarus is pretty much almost done so they could have started it already.



You realize that, in order for this to actually be a worthwhile fighting game with decent balance, you'll need more than two years, right?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2011)

They should just rush it. The best smash games are always rushed. Don't give Sakurai the chance to add in random heart attacks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS very early in development, said it shouldn't have been announced*

The following information comes from Masahiro Sakurai...

- "We really shouldn't have announced it for the general public at this timing, but since we have to assemble staff, we made the notice. The future will change depending on the strength of the gathered developers."
- development won't start until Kid Icarus: Uprising is complete
- Sakurai hasn't started thinking about characters

damn it.... we have to wait for a long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Arceus

/Thread


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You realize that, in order for this to actually be a worthwhile fighting game with decent balance, you'll need more than two years, right?





Malvingt2 said:


> *Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS very early in development, said it shouldn't have been announced*
> 
> The following information comes from Masahiro Sakurai...
> 
> ...



Yes, I guess the wait will be long. At least longer than we anticipated after it's announcement yesterday.


But it won't be without updates and excitement 

Better something to look forward to than nothing at all, imo


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2011)

Sakurai is back? Damn him and making a big deal saying brawl was his last. My hype for this game is dying....well if it can be hacked like brawl was and we can mod the game then I'll get it for sure.

Hacking brawl gave it new life for me from getting brawl+/brawl- to getting extra skins and making even better levels, shit was awesome. What made brawl so hackable than other games in the first place? Was it the game or was it that the Wii was just easy to hack in general?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

Nintendo protection being shite, most likely.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope they update the smash bros site and do daily updates once again


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2011)

Megaman, Skull Kid, Blue (Pokemon Trainer), Zoroark, Grey Fox, Crono, Isaac, Leon Kennedy, Travis Touchdown, Amaterasu, Sora.

One of those better be in.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Viewtiful joe would fit perfectly in smash


----------



## Frieza (Jun 8, 2011)

Just learned about it yesterday, and the wait is killing me.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too 
My mind is boggling with the possiblities


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm actually sad it got announced this early. This wait is gonna suck.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm actually sad it got announced this early. This wait is gonna suck.



Agreed, especially considering SAKURAAAIIIII!'s comments


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Well at least it's not as bad as a tease because last time they had a trailer for it


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 8, 2011)

New smash bros game?

So I'm poor and dont wanna buy the new console. Can this game be played on the first Wii console? Not gonna buy a new console for one game


*Spoiler*: __ 



Again


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> New smash bros game?
> 
> So I'm poor and dont wanna buy the new console. Can this game be played on the first Wii console? Not gonna buy a new console for one game
> 
> ...



Basically, no... it doesn't sound like it.

However, you have the choice of playing it on the Wii-U or 3DS. I imagine the 3DS will be pretty cheap by the time the new smash comes out.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

damn 5 years? Ill probably be married by then.  Whatever Ima play anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Ill probably be married by then.



I'm going to save myself for SSB4


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm going to save myself for SSB4



hehe, thats the best choice if you wanna play peacefully, my uncle left gaming after he got married to many things going around he couldn't take it lol.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hehe, thats the best choice if you wanna play peacefully, my uncle left gaming after he got married to many things going around he couldn't take it lol.



I see. =P

Well SSB4'll be worth it  I hope sakurai


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

God that's true. I wonder if I'll even care by the time it comes out?

=p


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> God that's true. I wonder if I'll even care by the time it comes out?
> 
> =p



Almost nothing beats the excitement of regular dojo updates and the vision of a new smash game, with all it's possibilites, at the horizon 

If you care even half of how much I care right now, you'll care then.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 8, 2011)

^True story is true


----------



## Frieza (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to see

Ridley
Isaac
Takamaru
Paper Mario
Mewtwo (fuck zoroark and lucario)
someone from custom robo

thats all i can think atm, but i want a lot of characters


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Megaman needs to be there.

A Final Fantasy Rep would be nice.

Ridley
Geno
Custom Robo
Billy Hatcher
etc...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 9, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Megaman needs to be there.
> 
> A Final Fantasy Rep would be nice.
> 
> ...



sephiroth and cloud.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Now to wait for the time when people start expressing their disappointment with the finalized character roster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 9, 2011)

Who are the newest Nintendo characters? I imagine they have first pick.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Now to wait for the time when people start expressing their disappointment with the finalized character roster.



40 to 45 characters on the character select screen (so without 'transformation' characters) was what most of the reasonable people wanted. (And we got 36 if I recall correctly) And it is safe to say that in SSB4 40 to 45 is a minimum.

So, in theory, dissapointments should be minimal. But, knowing humans, we'll still be dissapointed 



Sephiroth said:


> Who are the newest Nintendo characters? I imagine they have first pick.



*Ghirahim:*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Ghirahim:*



Would it be inappropriate of me to say that Ghirahim looks fabulous?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Some possible info on the game and or changes to expect.





> _What Sakurai hopes to do is have the 3DS version of Smash Bros. allow players to build up their character through battle and rewards, then take their custom character to the Wii U version to face off against everyone. He feels it could be nice if they can make the "personal" portable space and the stadium-like "public" console space mesh together.
> 
> Iwata summed it the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frieza (Jun 9, 2011)

^^
sounds like sakurai is going to ruin smash brothers


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Damned if you do damned if you don't. Someone will always complain and I expect a lot of complaining over the coming years.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 9, 2011)

The problem can be solved easily, make the 3DS version casual as hell then make the WiiU version right.

Smash is a fighting game, by default it is very competitive, Sakurai needs to realize that he can't change how a genre works. It'll only ruin it, not matter what a person with higher skill will still defeat a person with weaker skill, not all the tripping or heart attacks or final smashes or instant k.o.'s in the world will change that. This man cannot be this stupid to think that he can make a perfectly casual fighting game.

Especially since a casual fighting appeals only to a casual market, a hardcore fighting game (with mechanics as easy as smash bros.) appeals to everyone. Smash bros is super easy to pick up and play, you man not pull combo's but I've never played a more easier to pick up game. Why take away the fun of learning the character and finding out new ways to play them? That's almost all the fun of fighting games that hardcore gamers enjoy. He's being completely biased and only catering to the casual market, nintendo better step in and set him straight. 



/rant over


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 9, 2011)

I like how anyone can be innovative, but I _really_ hope the 3ds version isn't neccessary to have a good time on the wii one. I mean, I'm probably gonna get both, unless they're carbon copies of each other.

I realized we need Maria from Mischief Makers. Nao.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Would it be inappropriate of me to say that Ghirahim looks fabulous?



Not at all 



Aeon said:


> Some possible info on the game and or changes to expect.



That sounds awesome, though it _could_ turn out not so awesome.. (as the 'helping eachother' part sounded like bad news to me)
But I just hope both versions will be a solid game on their own, but the connectability could add to the overal experience.
But yeah; not enough info to judge, really. 

But the fact there's new info already is awesome imo; Smash's alive again. 



Corran said:


> Damned if you do damned if you don't. Someone will always complain and I expect a lot of complaining over the coming years.



Me too.

EDIT:
I just read this bit of the interview:

_Regarding planners, Sakurai noted that he's headed up all areas of game balance and character strength settings for past Smash Bros. This time, he's hoping to leave this area to the staff._

That is amazingly awesome news =D


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The problem can be solved easily, make the 3DS version casual as hell then make the WiiU version right.
> 
> Smash is a fighting game, by default it is very competitive, Sakurai needs to realize that he can't change how a genre works. It'll only ruin it, not matter what a person with higher skill will still defeat a person with weaker skill, not all the tripping or heart attacks or final smashes or instant k.o.'s in the world will change that. This man cannot be this stupid to think that he can make a perfectly casual fighting game.
> 
> ...



Smash is the most casual fighter ever, making it more accessible will always be the goal.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got the idea that it'd be like Pokemon/Megaman/Medabots/what have you, and both versions be essentially the saem but with minor differences, aside from the recent news.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 9, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> I like how anyone can be innovative, but I _really_ hope the 3ds version isn't neccessary to have a good time on the wii one. I mean, I'm probably gonna get both, unless they're carbon copies of each other.
> 
> I realized we need Maria from Mischief Makers. Nao.


ahhh Mischief Makers so underated


----------



## Prototype (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder how the tournament scene will react to Sakurai's news.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Smash is the most casual fighter ever, making it more accessible will always be the goal.


Pretty much this. Unlike your typical fighting game which is usually complex smash bros has always been about simplicity and accessibility.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> sephiroth and cloud.



Unless there is a FF7 remake on the WiiU or DS doubt it. But Cecil is a good choice for FF. 

Sorry for double post, using phone.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just read this bit of the interview:
> 
> _Regarding planners, Sakurai noted that he's headed up all areas of game balance and character strength settings for past Smash Bros. This time, he's hoping to leave this area to the staff._
> 
> That is amazingly awesome news =D



Read as: "I really don't feel like working on this game again, especially since last time all people did was bitch. The staff can handle the fighting stuff."



Sephiroth said:


> Smash is the most casual fighter ever, making it more accessible will always be the goal.



Pretty much. Unfortunately, smash suffers from an incurable crutch: being a fighting game. As such, the word "accessible" is like a cancer to the type of people the genre attracts.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't really know how you can get more accessible than brawl. It's like they want to make anyone an automatic pro. 

Melee or example was very accessible and that was back when I was very casual with fighting games and didn't bother training yet smash was so fun because unlike other games where i had to learn combo lists and such smash was just pick up and do stupid shit. That will never change about smash, what they want to do is put players of higher skill on the same level as player with less to no skill which is impossible for any game on any genre.

That will never happen yet they insist on doing it. I understand that that's their goal to make it super casual I just don't understand the logic, it's stupid, if they made smash more like melee (as in hardcore) and keep the same basic functions it'll still be super easy to pick up and play. An added benefit would be that training would really give you a sense of accomplishment (even if the melee character list was unbalanced). Making the game hardcore pleases everyone, making it casual only pleases the casuals and that's true with many games depending on how you go about  it. Smash is simple to pick up, hard to master why remove the hard to master part? unfortunately this is just a pipe dream, I just needed to vent what I'll never get


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Heh, well I can't blame you for venting. There is a little part of me that wants a Melee-esque game back cuz fact is, because of the hitstun, speed and gravity, Melee is a more fun game that Brawl. However, it was also a rush job, a rush job laden with more glitches, bugs, balance issues and physics exploits than MUGEN (okay, maybe I'm exaggerating). I'd be lying if I said that the game getting praised by tourney enthusiasts for the very thing that got, say, pre-patched New Vegas panned didn't irk me a bit.

I'd be a happy camper if the hitstun and stuff would be fixed in this next installment, but it's gotta be less buggy. Really the fun in Smash has always been about the novelty, wackiness and ease of use.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Read as: "I really don't feel like working on this game again, especially since last time all people did was bitch. The staff can handle the fighting stuff."



I dont really care for Sakurai's reasoning; it's just good news imo


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> so one emphasis will be on elements of players helping one-another.





All I want to do is beat the shit out of everyone else.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> All I want to do is beat the shit out of everyone else.



 spoken like a true fighter


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Sakurai taking trolling lessons from Ono. I`ve learned that having high expectations for fighting games these days in general is a fools route, I`m going into this with low expectations so I can`t be let down. ...............



Eternal Fail said:


> All I want to do is beat the shit out of everyone else.



I`ll gladly three stock you.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 10, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Lets hope Tails, Shadow, Knuckles and Eggman show up as playable on the Third Party Side with Sonic.



Or not.
Let's hope they fix the gravity and tripping, get rid of the clones, add some new awesome characters and give us decent online.
Oh, and pretty graphics wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

If this game has Yoshi in it, i might actually buy a 3ds and this game.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Hope it's more melee than brawl.



I second that may they also include MewTwo  hes awesome


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> *If this game has Yoshi in it*, i might actually buy a 3ds and this game.



That's pretty much a given


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jun 11, 2011)

If things go well, perhaps this will be the true sequel to Melee.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2011)

Too me, Smash Bros. isn't a fighting game, it's a fanservice game 



Ziko said:


> Let's hope they fix the gravity and tripping, get rid of the clones, add some new awesome characters and give us decent online.
> Oh, and pretty graphics wouldn't hurt either!


There was only one character in Brawl which I would consider a "clone" (Toon Link). There were some "semi-clones", but they were different enough for me. I just didn't like Wolf since he was the third semi-clone, but Luigi and Lucas for example are great in my opinion. At least they were much better than the clones in Melee ^^



「 Boshi 」 said:


> If this game has Yoshi in it, i might actually buy a 3ds and this game.


I just hope Mario is in the game...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> There was only one character in Brawl which I would consider a "clone" (Toon Link). There were some "semi-clones", but they were different enough for me. I just didn't like Wolf since he was the third semi-clone, but Luigi and Lucas for example are great in my opinion. At least they were much better than the clones in Melee ^^


i like Wolf better than Fox and Falco,i like Luigi better than Mario and Ganondorf better than Captain Falcon.


----------



## G (Jun 11, 2011)

Mario and Luigi's gonna be in,
it's super smash *bro's* after all.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 11, 2011)

Ganandorf better not be a fucking clone again


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 11, 2011)

^That's why I'd rather have Ghirahim but that's probably not going to happen... and what do you guys mean you'd rather have it more like melee? As for Mewtwo no he was a horiole character and he was in one of the lowest tier they'll probably put in Zoroark or Deoxys to advertise Gray or a Ruby and Saphire remake or whatevers out by the time this comes out.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Oshawott said:


> ^That's why I'd rather have Ghirahim but that's probably not going to happen...



Actually, Ghirahim is really likely to be a new character in the next smash as he's a new nintendo character.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

On the subject of characters, here's an amusing anecdote.

When Brawl's first trailer was announced, I signed up to Nintendo's Super Smash forum to join in the discussions, and while there, people jumped on the idea that more 3rd party characters could make it in and demanded Geno from Mario RPG be one of them. Given the arguments a lot of people had in favor of him, it made sense and a bunch of users, including me, thought he'd be a shoe-in...

But looking at it now, I have to wonder. Did Geno really have a shot at being a playable character? I mean, these days that game is about as well known as Glover and I'm sure Geno was even less so, plus if Square (the game's Devs) were to get into the mix, you know they would've went Final Fantasy on our bitch-asses. He probably could've been a good Assist Trophy, but I find it odd now how so many Smash fans clamored for him to be playable back then.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Things I want.
No random tripping.
Moves that cause tripping (banana's)
More maps that let you capitalize on wall jumping.
More wall jumping
More crawling.
Wall crawling for some characters.
Horizontal double jumping.
Return of Spear Pillar map, loved it.
Ganondorf not being this Falcon clone. If he doesn't have his energy ball by now Sakurai is a raging troll.
3 or more Pokemon trainers with different Pokemon.
Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Squirtle, Ivysaur, Charizard spread throughout the Pokemon Trainers.
Megaman Exe/X
Some Tales of love.
Golden sun Reps, from GS1 and/or GS2.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 11, 2011)

Eh, not sure if any of this has already been posted.
I don't recall so.

Sakurai:



> "I can't say that it's entirely out of the realm of possibility that some Capcom character could appear in the next Smash Bros. The big problem, though, comes from the idea of trying to get characters from a completely different universe to fit with the style that has been dictated by Nintendo's characters in a fighting game."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

C'mon mang, you put Snake in Brawl. At least many Capcom characters have already been in the realm of fighting games. I'm sure the addition of a Capcom characters wouldn't be _too_ difficult.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2011)

Jigglypuff needs to stay by herself, she's OG and needs to stay that way.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Whats the conditions for new characters to be added?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't get why developers act like its so hard to put Megaman in a fighting game. First MVC3 now this. Its not hard, just give him a bunch of his robot masters moves and give him some melee attacks like his slide and his wall kick. 

If people can incorporate Solid Snake in a freakin nintendo fighting game with Pokemon, Sonic and Mario then there should be NO problem putting Megaman in.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2011)

Oshawott said:


> ^That's why I'd rather have Ghirahim but that's probably not going to happen...



He's likely to be a new character, since Skyward Sword comes out this year and we won't get the new Smash Bros. for at least 3 years. They haven't even started developing it yet.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't get why developers act like its so hard to put Megaman in a fighting game. First MVC3 now this. Its not hard, just give him a bunch of his robot masters moves and give him some melee attacks like his slide and his wall kick.
> 
> If people can incorporate Solid Snake in a freakin nintendo fighting game with Pokemon, Sonic and Mario then there should be NO problem putting Megaman in.



Thing about Snake is, like Falcon and Fox, he's a clean slate. They pretty much could've had all of his attacks consist of kung-fu moves laced with the power of electricity and it wouldn't have been much of a problem. Mega Man has established and well known powers/gimmicks.

Now, I dunno what MvC3's excuse was, but when Brawl was being hyped, even fans of Mega Man were worried that he'd be some hybrid of Samus and Kirby. This is probably why he wasn't in Brawl and why he probably won't be in this game.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Jigglypuff needs to stay by herself, she's OG and needs to stay that way.



You didn't read pokemon manga did you .
Read it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You didn't read pokemon manga did you .
> Read it.



In the Smash series. Both Jigglypuff and Pikachu have been separate since the beginning and deserve to stay that way. That is what I'm saying.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> In the Smash series. Both Jigglypuff and Pikachu have been separate since the beginning and deserve to stay that way. That is what I'm saying.



Rules were meant to be broken 
Next your going to tell me Ganondorf deserves the fucking bullshit Sakurai's putting him through.

Put the pokemon with their Manga trainers


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

Run it by a site like Smashboards and see what the community thinks of it. 

Ganondorf deserves his own move-set but the Pokemon idea would be a mistake.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree. Pikachu and Jigglypuff should stay solo.
But Gannon has so much potential to have his own moveset.
Samus, Yoshi, and Captain Falcon are the only original 12 to still have no other people from their series come in right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> I agree. Pikachu and Jigglypuff should stay solo.
> But Gannon has so much potential to have his own moveset.
> Samus, Yoshi, and Captain Falcon are the only original 12 to still have no other people from their series come in right?



As playable characters yeah. There have been cameo appearances from F-Zero and Metroid characters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sin and Punishment cast need to be in this new game. Saki,Airan,Isa Jo and Kachi..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2011)

Megaman hasn't been in fighting games because Capcom is trying their hardest to fuck over his series.



Mishudo said:


> I agree. Pikachu and Jigglypuff should stay solo.
> But Gannon has so much potential to have his own moveset.
> Samus, Yoshi, and Captain Falcon are the only original 12 to still have no other people from their series come in right?



Samus, Yoshi, and Captain Falcon are pretty much the only relevant characters from their series anyway. And Yoshi is basically a Mario character as is.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 12, 2011)

Isaac better be playable this time.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

Samus really only has Sylux and Ridley.  I do hope Ridley gets in it (SSBM suggests that ridley was going to be in it, and his size was a bit bigger than that of bowsers)


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Megaman hasn't been in fighting games because Capcom is trying their hardest to fuck over his series.
> 
> 
> 
> Samus, Yoshi, and Captain Falcon are pretty much the only relevant characters from their series anyway. And Yoshi is basically a Mario character as is.



I agree on the Yoshi part, maybe aside from baby mario or Boshi or some crap, but Samus could easily have Ridley.
and Captain Falcon's series has a slate of characters they could easily choose from.
Relevance isn't really the case. Do you honestly expect jigglypuff relevant over other pokemon in its series?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry if it seems like I'm being disagreeable for the sake of it, but I don't see the appeal of Ridley. Seems like he'd be far too clunky as a character. Maybe it would be different if I'd played any Metroid, but I can't even imagine what attacks he's have.

Eh, but if they can put R.O.B. in....


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2011)

Ridley was already in Brawl and that was probably the best way to integrate him in to Smash.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

Agreed. Being a boss character in Adventure or Classic mode seems the most fitting for him.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2011)

Give us back Mewtwo, Isaac, maybe megaman, and NO MORE MARIO characters, a new F-Zero player, plus change fucking Ganondorf's moveset and I will be one happy little bitch.

EDIT: and make Fox god again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2011)

they could give Ganondorf  old move set to Black Bull from F-Zero.

add Young Link from Majora Mask and make him similar to Pokemon Trainer only whit the masks, whit Fierce Deity Link transformation being his smash ball special.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2011)

Supposably the official site for Sora has stated that development for Smash 4 will begin in October of this year


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

How the fuck they gonna do a Smash game where only 1 person can use the Wii U controller and we have no Game cube controllers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

i want either shadow or knuckles in this


*flaimshield on*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> How the fuck they gonna do a Smash game where only 1 person can use the Wii U controller and we have no Game cube controllers?



If it ends up staying that way then people will either have to use the wii-mote (fail) or the classic controller (guess that's fine).


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> How the fuck they gonna do a Smash game where only 1 person can use the Wii U controller and we have no Game cube controllers?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> How the fuck they gonna do a Smash game where only 1 person can use the Wii U controller and we have no Game cube controllers?



Depends on how/if they incorporate the touch-screen.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

I still say put the pokemon with there trainers, and stop tying Transformations to the down special, oh and remove the fatigue system.

That way when you put Pikachu and Jiggles with their trainers, they retain all there moves but gain the fact that they can switch out at their discretion for their benefit.

Removing transformation from the down special would also free Sheik and Zelda to have their own down specials.

Classic controller would work since it has enough buttons but Wii mote would suck.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually kick alot of ass with just the Wii remote :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

Ziko said:


> I actually kick alot of ass with just the Wii remote :S



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Ziko said:


> I actually kick alot of ass with just the Wii remote :S



Level 1 computers don't count


----------



## Gnome (Jun 12, 2011)

I've kicked ass with the Wiimote. It doesn't last long because it starts to hurt your hands, the Gamecube controller will always be better.


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to see Banjo&Kazooie


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2011)

I never played Brawl with the GCN-controller, I always played it with the Wiimote and Nunchuk, I kick ass then.  

AGAINST LEVEL EIGHTS!!!


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

Playing smash with the wii-mote is like playing FPS with the controller. It can be done and you can even be good with it but  the keyboard (or in this case the GCN controller) is superior in every imaginable way.

Shit I want my gamecube controllers ;(


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2011)

Guess I'll be using the classic controller, oh well. There's no way I could play using wiimote or nunchuk combo, just couldn't do it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2011)

I played the original SSB on the n64, I loved it to death. Haven't played any other version, but I liked Fox the most.

Definitely getting this. Definitely.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 12, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> I would love to see Banjo&Kazooie



Oh hell yeah, I wonder why no one else mentioned them?
I highly doubt it, but it'd be amazing if they could incorporate the girl from lost kingdoms from the GC.
Also, Custom Robo and a Baten Kratos character


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I played the original SSB on the n64, I loved it to death. Haven't played any other version, but I liked Fox the most.
> 
> Definitely getting this. Definitely.


I would say at least try to play the other two and compare. Then try to figure out with all of us the direction it's headed.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> I would love to see Banjo&Kazooie



This.

Add in Mega Man, Bomberman and maybe Earthworm Jim if Nintendo can remember a classic and I will be stoked.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I would say at least try to play the other two and compare. Then try to figure out with all of us the direction it's headed.



Didn't I hear some rumor that Sakurai doesn't have the same control on it or that he stopped smoking marijuana or something?

If this is standard Sakurai expect Air tripping, tripping, spontaneous combustion,brain farts, and seizures.

Oh and wall slipping for when you try to wall jump but your foot slips 

Oh and face rolling for when you crawl but your hand slips out from under you so you roll on your face 

Oh and butter fingers for when you are throwing an item but it slips out of your hands, or when your link and you try to swing a sword but it flies out of your hand, and then you have to fight barehanded 

Or sprained ankles for when you do to much dash dancing so you sprain your ankle and can't walk properly. 

Or concussions for when he brings back wave dashing but makes it so that sometimes you slip and bang your head and suffer a concussion 

Or heart attacks because sometimes you get too excited by combat so you get a heart attack and take damage 

or...
or...
well I bet this is just the tip of the iceberg for Sakurai
Like reverse death, sometimes when you fall off stage you gain a stock instead.



Let's go Sakurai, Bring your bullshit.
My body is ready.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

He's tired of comments like that^^^, so he's handing over balance, strength and just the overall fighting aspect of the game to his staff I think, much to the delight of us Smash fans.


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> I would love to see Banjo&Kazooie



Microsoft own them now :/


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He's tired of comments like that^^^, so he's handing over balance, strength and just the overall fighting aspect of the game to his staff I think, much to the delight of us Smash fans.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He's tired of comments like that^^^, so he's handing over balance, strength and just the overall fighting aspect of the game to his staff I think, much to the delight of us Smash fans.



Oh thank god yes. Just pick the roster man, that's one thing he excels at.

As for third party characters do you think they'll return or will it be like Soul Calibur where every new game gets new guest characters?

If not well then we will get our beloved Sonic and Snake back, but the downside is that they'll hog up room of other wanted third party characters and since this is a ninty game there shouldn't be many third party characters anyways.

If so then we get to see fresh new faces like Megaman at the cost of losing Snake and Sonic.

It's a lose-lose


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

I dunno man, but if they go with the latter, I'm gonna miss Sonic. The guy may not have had any decent launchers, but he was still fun. Few things are more satisfying than Spin Dashing into an opponent to set them up for his FAir, or launching an opponent into air for a UpAir, spring-jumping and hitting them with another UpAir 

Hell, he was the only 3rd party character I was really rooting for when Brawl was being hyped, now I don't care either way.


----------



## DenzelMasterS (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if they can divide the roster up evenly between the Wii U's and 3ds' version and some how create an importing system to import them back and forth so we can get every character into the game; idk, just my humble opinon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS won't be a 'mere extension*

In the latest Iwata Asks, however, Project Sora director Masahiro Sakurai has revealed some preliminary musings and directions on the title and how the Wii U and 3DS will interact.

It's all early thoughts, of course, since development on the Super Smash Bros. is still some way from even beginning.

The Nintendo CEO chatted to Sakurai about how the title came to be and where it might be heading before its official announcement last week.

Andriasang translated and summarised the conversation and we've pulled out the key points for you below:
*Internal talk about creating a new Smash Bros. first started a bit after the release of Super Smash Bros. Brawl on Wii in 2008. 

This was about the time Nintendo first asked Sakurai to make a 3DS game. Iwata realized that fans would want a new Smash Bros. for the 3DS, but he was unsure if it would be okay to ask Sakurai to make another Smash Bros. immediately following Brawl.

When Iwata first mentioned the development of Wii U to Sakurai, it seems that Sakurai immediately realized that they'd need to make Smash Bros. for both platforms. 

Iwata had actually intended to ask him if he'd like to make the game for 3DS or for Wii U.

Sakurai had actually begun thinking about what he'd do with the next Smash Bros. while he worked on Kid Icarus. 

He felt that it would be wrong to make a mere extension of Super Smash Bros. Melee (GameCube) and Super Smash Bros. Brawl. He did not feel that it would be right to just increase the volume, adding 50 characters or doubling the stages for instance. 

He also felt it would be wrong to just improve the visuals. This is why he felt that selecting to make the game for the console just because it would have greater performance would be wrong.

Making a portable version had its appeal for him, as they'd be able to do a number of new things. At the same time, there would be limits, as they'd be handicapped in some areas when it comes to offering the usual enjoyment areas of Smash Bros.

Specifically, Sakurai feels that a portable system makes the game a more "individual" experience in that, compared to a console, it's easier to make players attached to the data that they've built up and collected. The fact that you're carrying the hardware with you makes for a more personal experience.

The difficulty here is that the current Smash Bros. games haven't relied on rewards, collecting money or raising your character's level. There's no element of gaining experience to make your character stronger, Iwata noted.

Adding the notion of experience would pose a dilmena, explained Sakurai, as there are some players who would get into such a game, while others would not like it. Iwata added that placing a focus on experience would also make the game lose its instant play quality.

What Sakurai hopes to do is have the 3DS version of Smash Bros. allow players to build up their character through battle and rewards, then take their custom character to the Wii U version to face off against everyone. He feels it could be nice if they can make the "personal" portable space and the stadium-like "public" console space mesh together.

Iwata summed it the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U version.

Sakurai noted that as the Wii U is an HD system, this version could offer 60 frames per second visuals, high quality graphics, dynamic effects, and smooth character movements.

While it is important to have both versions of the game be enjoyable on their own, Sakurai feels that connectivity between the two versions will make the experience even more enjoyable.

Closing off the little section offering vague hints about the new Smash Bros. games, Sakurai said that his aim with the 3DS version is to offer players a slightly
different experience from conventional Smash Bros. games. He believes that there is merit in having skilled and unskilled players play together, so one emphasis will be on elements of players helping one-another.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

wait, are we getting ultras or some shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

I read something similar to this yesterday. I guess I should cut out the jokes of Sakurai doing this begrudgingly now, seeing as he's wanted to do a Smash follow-up for a while. 

Anyway, after seeing how conflicted he was with creating a new game, WiiU is like gold in his lap. Now he has more potential to do whatever unique plans he's been pondering about. Keeping up with this game's development should be interesting if anything.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2011)

hopefully Link end up looking like the tech demon of the Wii U and not the cell shaded one from the new game.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait, are we getting ultras or some shit



they were in Brawl


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh jesus fuck shit, Sakurai trying to mix shit players and legit players again.

Oh god, last time he tried that we got god damn mother fucking random tripping.


So it seems that we can level up characters in the 3DS version im cool with that but then the Console version is the real multiplayer game and again im cool with that. Issue then becomes wtf Custom characters are going to do to the game.
This sounds somewhat like the Evolution Z system in DBZ budakai tenkaichi 3.

At least he realizes now when you do something for one group you can enrage the other group, so maybe he'll think about jumping off the tightrope this time.

I think Sub space emissary already was nice enough as a bad player was still useful to a degree because he was still another body doing damage supporting you.

If anything they should implement characters made for team settings, characters that can play the supportive role and support the better fighter.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought they already had that and it was called Handicap. And how would the game even measure skill in the first place, especially since "skill" is usually defined by who can exploit physics and spam the best?

Meh, I myself am not too fond of the notion of custom characters and hope they rethink that decision when development starts. It kinda removes incentive to use the characters that are actually in the game, and opt for their overpowers d--k characters. Trust me, gamers don't really need help in that department. 

If they must do that, hopefully they make it so there's a preset number of stats or something.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

It would just go based on the victor and adjust based on how well they won.

Yeah there was handicap but I don't recall it ever adjusting not that I would've since no one ever plays with handicap, it's an insult.


For unskilled players being useful, team play is where it is at.
An unskilled player is never going to be worth as much as a skilled player, but if the unskilled player can give meaningful contribution it's fine. Subspace emissary was a good place for that, I recall playing with a young cousin once who was terribad but they were at least another body for the Ai to attack.

Not enough stuff has team based synergy.
Fox's reflector could heal allies it touches or something and even with that adjustment unskilled players start becoming more useful in that they can support the skilled player.

I hope they put in some different game modes.

I'd like to see a kind of capture the flag mode in SSB4.


Call it Super Smash Brothers Double Team?

Maybe give every character a special Team move that they can use only in teams.
Say Ganondorf has Dark blessing or something and makes his team mate stronger, which means an unskilled player is still buffing you to kick more ass.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2011)

How many characters does everyone wish for here?
I'd like at least 45 around this time :X


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> He's tired of comments like that^^^, so he's handing over balance, strength and just the overall fighting aspect of the game to his staff I think, much to the delight of us Smash fans.



I think he's still in charge:



Malvingt2 said:


> *He felt that it would be wrong to make a mere extension of Super Smash Bros. Melee (GameCube) and Super Smash Bros. Brawl. He did not feel that it would be right to just increase the volume, adding 50 characters or doubling the stages for instance. *
> He also felt it would be wrong to just improve the visuals. This is why he felt that selecting to make the game for the console just because it would have greater performance would be wrong.
> 
> Making a portable version had its appeal for him, as they'd be able to do a number of new things. At the same time, there would be limits, as they'd be handicapped in some areas when it comes to offering the usual enjoyment areas of Smash Bros.
> ...



The statments in bold are not reassuring but he can't possibly -



> He believes that there is merit in having skilled and unskilled players play together, so one emphasis will be on elements of players helping one-another.



Well, my hype for this game has died off and it hasn't even begun development.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> they were in Brawl



i meant like in street fighter iv.. aka. comeback system


----------



## Prototype (Jun 14, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> How many characters does everyone wish for here?
> I'd like at least 45 around this time :X



45 sounds good.

Since Sakurai doesn't want a ton of characters, and the character count rose up by ten from Melee to Brawl, this seems very likely to me.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

I just want a huge mutherfucking roaster. Bigger then 36 characters, bring everyone back, an add a hell of alot more characters.


----------



## TSC (Jun 14, 2011)

my smash wishlist roster:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> How many characters does everyone wish for here?
> I'd like at least 45 around this time :X


at least 50. hopefully all the old ones return.



Ice Cream said:


> Well, my hype for this game has died off and it hasn't even begun development.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

TSC said:


> my smash wishlist roster:



lol, I see that girl from Trace Memory.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

TSC said:


> my smash wishlist roster:



The 2nd to last line is questionable, but really, this is the most realistic wishlist for Smash I've ever seen. Not sure if that's awesome or sad, but either way I can see that happening.

Yes, including Reggie


You gets +rep


----------



## Judas (Jun 14, 2011)

*Nerf the hell out of Meta Knight.
*Make Little Mac, Travis Touchdown, Isaac, and Quote playable characters.
*Get rid of tripping.
*Keep SE.
*Give Ganondorf a sword and his own moveset.
*Get rid of Toon Link and Wolf.
*Fulfill at least 3 of the above.

I'm good.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2011)

Alot of people believe that Kid Icaraus will get another character due to the development of the new game.
and personally, I loved Subspace Emmisary, it gave you something else to do.
Perhaps subspace will be for the 3ds due to its focus on 1 player.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but I personally dislike the idea of creating a custom character on the 3ds and then porting them over to the Wii U. 

That sounds irritating as hell. How is the moveset going to work? Take one move from any character of your choice to complete your moveset? Urgh. Sounds irritating. It'd be like an Amalgam character that has every chance of being OP.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I use to love fighting games with CAC in them, but after seeing how annoying people love to abuse the mode, it gets a middle finger from me. Not to mention that in a game like Smash, which is already filled with balance issues, it'll guarantee that online mode will be a contest of who can pump their character with the most stats or something.

If it must be implemented, I hope they give us a preset # of stats to just do with them what we choose.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2011)

Not a fan of create your own character, it's usually for nerds with too much time on their hands anyways.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 14, 2011)

I do not like the create a character feature


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 14, 2011)

I got kinda excited at first, then I heard Sakurai is leading development again, then I read his vision of the next game, What's he planning, an rpg?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)

Bring back Melee hit-stun, L-canceling, wavedashing/landing (optional), Falcon's knee, and just balance the roster this time around instead of having MK above everyone else, with Snake being the only one close to his level.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

Wavedashing can go f--k itself.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2011)

I like how everyone's hating on the custom character when you don't even know jackshit about it.
Come on guys, save the hate for later


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2011)

toon link was the best  character, gtfo haters


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Bring back Melee hit-stun, L-canceling, wavedashing/landing (optional), Falcon's knee, and just balance the roster this time around instead of having MK above everyone else, with Snake being the only one close to his level.



Besides the fan-made attempts of a game that had better mechanics (Brawl +, 2.0, ect), the original brawl was still good for competitve play. 

I wasn't that concerned with the removal of those techs from melee, it was tripping that made the game suck for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> I like how everyone's hating on the custom character when you don't even know jackshit about it.
> Come on guys, save the hate for later



Unless the character (female) can be butt-naked in full out high resolution I won't be happy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Besides the fan-made attempts of a game that had better mechanics (Brawl +, 2.0, ect), the original brawl was still good for competitve play.
> 
> I wasn't that concerned with the removal of those techs from melee, it was tripping that made the game suck for me.



Brawl+ was pretty terrible in my opinion. I would rather just play Melee. 

Yeah, getting Sakurai'd is so bad.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Unless the character (female) can be butt-naked in full out high resolution I won't be happy.



See? There's a perfect possibility that can happen, and you're already RAGEquitting on me now


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> toon link was the best  character, gtfo haters



this                 .


----------



## Frieza (Jun 14, 2011)

Toon link is awesome


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2011)

Meh, I prefer Young Link myself.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)

Captain Falcon (the real one) was the best in Melee.

Snake was the best in Brawl.

Manly men.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2011)

D?rian Dion?sus said:


> *
> *Get rid of Toon Link and *Wolf.*


um no Wolf is awesome all he need is his Landmaster replaced.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Bring back Melee hit-stun, L-canceling, wavedashing/landing (optional), Falcon's knee, and just balance the roster this time around instead of having MK above everyone else, with Snake being the only one close to his level.



Snake isn't the only one close to his level ~_~.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Snake isn't the only one close to his level ~_~.



Who else do you think is?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Who else do you think is?



Diddy, Marth, Wario, Ice Climbers off the top of my head.  Really, against any of the decent characters in Brawl MetaKnights match up ratio is only about 6:4 or 6.5:4.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 14, 2011)

D?rian Dion?sus said:


> *Nerf the hell out of Meta Knight.
> *Make Little Mac, Travis Touchdown, Isaac, and Quote playable characters.
> *Get rid of tripping.
> *Keep SE.
> ...



I'll be fine with all of these, except the bolded.

Toon Link and Wolf were two great additions, IMO. 
But, as was said previously, Wolf needs a new final smash.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought Luigi was the stongest in Brawl. I had him matched up with every single com. character on one on one matches and he won every one of them.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'll be fine with all of these, except the bolded.
> 
> Toon Link and Wolf were two great additions, IMO.
> But, as was said previously, Wolf needs a new final smash.


He doesn't need a new final smash, final smashes should just disappear...

Toon Link can disappear too and be replaced with another Link. But the "second Link" should get a more different moveset...
Toon Link was just too much like Link. They could have come up with a much better moveset! His up B could have been the leaf he used in WW to fly up, and when on the ground, to push enemies away. His normal B could have the difference that, when fully charged, Toon Link would move around like in WW. 

They did a great job with semi-clones in Brawl, yet they failed with Toon Link in my opinion, he was disappointing...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> He doesn't need a new final smash, final smashes should just disappear...
> 
> They did a great job with semi-clones in Brawl, yet they failed with Toon Link in my opinion, he was disappointing...



Seeing as they were optional in Brawl and will most likely be in this game as well, I'm gonna have to say "nnnnnnnnnnnah." Not liking it is fine, but suggesting it be completely scraped it is a stupid idea, honestly.

I will agree that Toon Link was a disappointment in terms of semi-clones. He basically used the same attacks with a tiny cel-shaded coat of paint which, while I personally found it kind of cool, was laziness on a Ganondarf scale on SORA's part. At least most of the other clones had different A attacks.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Seeing as they were optional in Brawl and will most likely be in this game as well, I'm gonna have to say "nnnnnnnnnnnah." Not liking it is fine, but suggesting it be completely scraped it is a stupid idea, honestly.


It was a stupid idea to add them in the first place, in my opinion xD
I know that they will likely stay, but I just hope they balance them better... 



Shirker said:


> I will agree that Toon Link was a disappointment in terms of semi-clones. He basically used the same attacks with a tiny cel-shaded coat of paint which, while I personally found it kind of cool, was laziness on a Ganondarf scale on SORA's part. At least most of the other clones had different A attacks.


Correct. Toon Link had just a few attacks which were different, but the only difference was, that Toon Link slashed whenever Link kicked, since his legs are too short 
And his up smash was a single attack while Link's was a triple slash, but that more like taking attacks away...


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 15, 2011)

So I guess here's my [wish] list:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ray MK (from Custom Robo)
Banjo Kazooie (Banjo Kazooie)
Saki (Sin & Punishment
King K Rool or Dixie Kong (Villian or Female from DK)
MM Link/Skullkid (<-- More so my wishes than actuality. Probably new villan from Skyward Sword) ( Also either revamp toon link or scrap him, because too much of clone)
Medusa( Villian of Kid Icarus, and a female)
Ridley (Can easily scale down so shut up, much needed Metroid rep)
Sothe (Was (somewhat) main character from latest fire emblem game. A theif. Could also be replaced as Micaiah, who is a mage.)
Lil Mac (Retro character.)
Bowser Jr. (If used with shadow mario, very disverable.)
Megaman ( Assuming Snake and Sonic are kept, and the 3 characters only 3rd party rule)
Zoroark (Can either replace Lucario, be with him, or Zoroark and Mewtwo.)
Krystal (Can be new or replace Falco due to the fact he is more cloned than Wolf is)
Samurai Goroh/ Black Shadow (Either or. Much needed F-Zero rep)




Tell me your thoughts


----------



## DedValve (Jun 15, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Diddy, Marth, Wario, Ice Climbers off the top of my head.  Really, against any of the decent characters in Brawl MetaKnights match up ratio is only about 6:4 or 6.5:4.



I thought Ice Climbers where useless other than their grabs (and desync)?

Anyone think that the next game will be called Super Smash Bros. Clash?

In SSB64 at the back there was a sentence that had melee to describe the fighting.

In Melee the description on the back said it was an all out Brawl.

In Brawl they said "ultimate clash" or something with Clash in it. Considering Clash can also be used to describe fighting I say it's highly likely the next game will have clash in it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I thought Ice Climbers where useless other than their grabs (and desync)?



Why would someone not use those?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Anyone think that the next game will be called Super Smash Bros. Clash?
> 
> In SSB64 at the back there was a sentence that had melee to describe the fighting.
> 
> ...



Hmm... That's _just_ crazy enough to be a complete coincidence 

Still, Clash is a better name than strife, so if you're right, hey SSBC's a nice looking abbreviation.



Mishudo said:


> So I guess here's my [wish] list:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _my thoughts_ 



*Ray MK* - Don't really know all that much about the character, but sure, why not.
*Banjo Kazooie* - Good choice, but he'd be a 3rd party choice, and I personally feel like there are more deserving characters (this is my own bias, as BK was never one of my favorites)
*Saki* - I'd love that, but is that game well known enough?
*King K Rool or Dixie Kong* - Meh, DK and Diddy are enough for me. If another DK character should make it in, I'd rather it be Dixie, but to lessen the chance of cloneage, K. Krool's the way to go.
*MM Link/Skullkid * - No more links . It'll most likely be a new Skyward Sword character or something.
*Medusa* - Nah, I rather it be the dude with that big ass sword. Medusa seems like she'd be more fitting as a boss for Adventure Mode.
*Ridley* - F--k Ridley. I'm sick of seeing his clunky looking ass in wish lists. Smash does need another rep for Metroid though.
*Sothe* - No opinion. Never played an FE game. Though, I'd like Lyn to make it in, if for no other reason, to have another female character.
*Lil Mac* (Retro character.) - YEIS (Gives Dan thumbs up)
*Bowser Jr.* - I see this happening. I actually surprised he wasn't in Brawl tbh.
*Megaman* - I'd say he should make it in, simply for being pretty iconic. I would just hope he doesn't stray too far into Samus/Kirby territory.
*Zoroark* - No opinion.
*Krystal* - But...but... I like Falco 
I've got no problem with Krystal getting in though.
*Samurai Goroh/ Black Shadow* - YES! YES!


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 15, 2011)

I knew I forgot someone! 
I also think *Isaac* should be in it as well



> *Spoiler*: _my thoughts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _My thoughts to your thoughts_ 



*Ray MK*- It's just an original character and he's already an assist trophy
*Banjo Kazooie*-I honestly didn't know he was third party, although now Im sure he's from Rare right? Then nevermind haha. It would be interesting thought
*Saki*- To be fair, I never heard of Ness, Ice Climbers, Fire Emblem, or F-Zero until these games appeared :/ And it just realeased a game shortly ago. And he's an assist trophy.
*DK reps*- That's why I liked K rool. He's a villan and there's no way (unless they trolled) he'd be a clone.
*Links*- True xD That's why I said my wish. I figured it'd be that new villian guy.
*Medusa*- This is true if they do SSE again. I agree. But alot of people say that huge sword guy would be too much like Ike (unless they replaced him) he does look badass though
*Ridley*- lololol. That's the only reason why! There's no other rep known enough to be in the game cept him. Unless you actually used a metroid lol -__-
*Sothe*- Yeah even though he wasn't a new lord, he was a prominent character. This is true, she was also an assist trophy.
*Lil Mac*- :
*Bowser Jr*.- yeah you'd figure they'd have mostly mario reps, and he was main villian of sunshine.
*Megaman*: I'm sure they could figure something out. It's just he is the next most popular 3rd party I believe. But maybe geno or someone else. Maybe Klonoa?
*Zoroark*: He's dark and bipedal btw. (Unless you knew that)
*Krystal*- Oh man don't get me wrong, Falco's badass. But if they keep him cloned I'd rather have a new original character, you know?
*F-Zero reps*:


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

Metroid doesn't need anymore reps. The whole series is always samus taking it alone, except for what, Other M where other then Anthony everyone else was some fodder.

Hey Anthony could come...we need some black people.

People that need to come into this game
Isaac with beard
Alex
Dark dawn character.
Mii
Megaman - I would like .Exe, with Hub as a transformation.
Green/Blue
Any pokemon but Zoroark
Ganondorf with magic and a sword, I would like Ganon to be a transformation this time around where the sword gets traded for his trident.
Krystal would be nice
Sonic should return.
Snake is done.


Golden sun should have 3 if not 4 reps.
Maybe
Isaac with Felix and Matthew as costumes? That be interesting since all the costumes would be different models.
then you have Alex of course with his Dark dawn stuff as a costume.
then with 1/2 more slots put in another party member or some more villians.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 15, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> So I guess here's my [wish] list:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ray MK - Hell yeah.
Banjo Kazooie - They'd be cool additions, but as was said, they'd fall under the category of third party. Who knows if they can even make it.
Saki - I haven't heard of him/her.
King K Rool/Dixie - King K Rool is a yes, but we don't really need Dixie.
MM Link/Skull Kid - I like the idea of Skull Kid. Yes.
Medusa - Nah.
Ridley - Yes.
Sothe - I'd rather have Black Knight, personally. Or both. 
Lil Mac - Yes. I'd love to box the shit outta my opponents.
Bowser Jr. - I have the feeling he'd piss me off. Nah.
Mega Man - Yes.
Zoroark - I'd rather have Mewtwo.
Krystal - I like both her and Falco...tough call. 
Samurai Goroh/Black Shadow - Yes.




Interesting choices.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Meh, I prefer Young Link myself.



Young link was my first main in melee and even I accepted the fact that he couldn't do shit against the big 6. 

Fox 
Falco
Sheik
Jigglypuff
Captain Falcon
Peach

If you weren't using one of those, god help you.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

Aniki was this Link pro that would kill the top 6.
Ocassionally.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth said:


> Young link was my first main in melee and even I accepted the fact that he couldn't do shit against the big 6.
> 
> Fox
> Falco
> ...



I think Marth should be in Captain Falcon's spot.

Sheik was my main from melee but the first match I played with her after purchasing brawl against my friend's Kirby...... 

Switched to ZSS and later moved to Diddy/Falco.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope they keep out lame characters like that one princess from Mario that isn't Peach, the one who wears yellow and is in almost all the Mario games that aren't the main platformer ones.  No Baby Mario, Baby Luigi or Baby Bowser plz.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2011)

You be hatin' on Daisy? 

Don't worry though, the chances of her getting in are slim to none, seeing as she's an alt costume of Peach.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2011)

King K.Rool would be awesome  he need to be in as well as theGang Plank Galleon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2011)

Sadly K. Rool and the rest of the reptiles from Donkey Kong Country are owned by Rare I believe...who are now owned by Mircrosoft...so no such luck of seeing him get in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sadly K. Rool and the rest of the reptiles from Donkey Kong Country are owned by Rare I believe...who are now owned by Mircrosoft...so no such luck of seeing him get in.


i believe King K. Rool is owned by nintendo i think he appeared in some GBA games.

cant say the same for his kremlins.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2011)

Microsoft let Rare do Diddy Kong racing on the DS.

Though I suppose that could be because Microsoft has nothing directly competing with the DS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure King K. Rool is owned by Nintendo, he has appeared in other Nintendo games in some form long after Rare left Nintendo.


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 17, 2011)

I was thrilled when I heard this news at E3.

Character wise for me, I'd like to see a Capcom character or two. Or Bowser Jr, King K Rool and the return of Mewtwo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

As long as they keep Olimar and Toon Link, I don't really care what else they do.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes Mewtwo needs to return.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope that in the next nintendo console we can use more than 1 screen controller or at least they ditch the wii mote completely. the pain that my thumb had to endure while playing brawl limited the fun for me. 


also I hope for a better online match making this time because the brawl one sucked.

and I want solid snake to return and maybe megaman to appear in this game.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 17, 2011)

My updated wishlist

Everyone comes back from brawk except lucario

Isaac
Little Mac
Mewtwo return (zoroark canbe a pokeball)
Bowser Jr.
Ridley
Ray 01/ MK III
Paper Mario w/ hammer
Saki
Takamaru
Black Shadow taking ganondorfs moveset
second kid icarus rep

third party 
megaman


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 17, 2011)

They should make a heavier, bigger, slower, and more powerful version of pikachu and call it raichu. I'd use that thing all of the time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> They should make a heavier, bigger, slower, and more powerful version of pikachu and call it raichu. I'd use that thing all of the time.



I'd take Pichu back because it was so cute.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 17, 2011)

but it's reach was terrible. I had to resort to raining pain down from above when using it.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't wait for an online super smash bros!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol fuck Pichu.
As soon as a character enters the game it's removal causes rage and shit.
I have balls and thus can say fuck Pichu, Fuck Roy - he's not my boi, fuck young Link, I like Dr.Mario's coat but fuck him too, fuck Falco the fuck, how you only gonna change his reflector in brawl.

Fuck Sakurai.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Lol fuck Pichu.
> As soon as a character enters the game it's removal causes rage and shit.
> I have balls and thus can say fuck Pichu, Fuck Roy - he's not my boi, fuck young Link, I like Dr.Mario's coat but fuck him too, fuck Falco the fuck, how you only gonna change his reflector in brawl.
> 
> Fuck Sakurai.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 17, 2011)

I wasn't a fan of Pichu, but I loved how the developers stayed true to its Pokemon incarnation (in that its electrical attacks inflict damage upon itself). 

I thought it was a nice touch.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 17, 2011)

omiK said:


> My updated wishlist
> 
> Everyone comes back from brawk except lucario
> 
> ...



Takamaru would be a great add. :33 

Murasame Castle stage ftw.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I wasn't a fan of Pichu, but I loved how the developers stayed true to its Pokemon incarnation (in that its electrical attacks inflict damage upon itself).
> 
> I thought it was a nice touch.



Besides it being adorable yeah, when I noticed that little tid bit I just stuck to tearing shit up with Pikachu.


----------



## ovanz (Jun 17, 2011)

This game will rock if they bring X-men first class: magneto. 

And yeah megaman X is a must, the whole megaman data squad or whatever was called was for nintendo, and other games also, so don't see a problem with megaman. And could also bring Sigma or Vile.


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 17, 2011)

Sakura? aww.......


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2011)

Battle Routine Set.
Megaman.Exe has joined the fray.

Thought he was done?
What Megaman transformed.
Who is this?

>.>


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2011)

Y'know what would be hilarious? If this next Brawl did feature a Capcom character, but instead of Mega-Man



Good lord, how I'd laugh :rofl


----------



## Prototype (Jun 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Y'know what would be hilarious? If this next Brawl did feature a Capcom character, but instead of Mega-Man
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, how I'd laugh :rofl



I swear I've seen her before, but I honestly can pin down a name/series. 
Who is she?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Y'know what would be hilarious? If this next Brawl did feature a Capcom character, but instead of Mega-Man
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, how I'd laugh :rofl



NOOOO! I can see the army of midgets now. 

 Her name is Tron Bonne from Megaman Legends/64.

God at least put in Zero as he appears in Megaman Zero.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sick of that bitch. Over half the people that play her in Marvel have never even heard of or want to even touch a Megaman Legends game. 

They should use X. He's far more well known and cooler.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Mario will have SMG related moves.
If so, i will be disappoint.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 19, 2011)

Board the Platforms needs a return


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 19, 2011)

V said:


> I think Mario will have SMG related moves.
> If so, i will be disappoint.



why?  smg1&2 are awesome


----------



## DedValve (Jun 19, 2011)

Mario will probably have something for his next game if they give Sakurai enough information about the game ahead of time.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 19, 2011)

Supposably what the roster would look like in brawl if the characters who had cut files were in it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Board the Platforms needs a return



Ah, man. If only.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> why?  smg1&2 are awesome


changing a character move set could make their fans angry.

i know i would be if link bomb,arrows and boomerang were changed.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't see them changing Mario's moveset too much or at all really. *Maybe* one attack (like with his downB in Brawl). That goes for the rest of the veteran cast. Kind of an "if it ain't broke" kinda thing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Y'know what would be hilarious? If this next Brawl did feature a Capcom character, but instead of Mega-Man
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, how I'd laugh :rofl



We don't mention that anymore *EVER*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We don't mention that anymore *EVER*


----------



## Frieza (Jun 20, 2011)

Im not buying a wii u until this game comes out


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 20, 2011)

Instead of talking about new characters, I figured we'd talk about the current ones we have. Here's some suggestions I have for the B Movesets and FS


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mario- I think that with the inclusion of the FLUDD move, he should also gain something from SMG. Perhaps replacing the FLUDD, or making his ^B an antigravity soar like he does in SMG.
Luigi- I think he should gain his pultergeist as his vB just like Mario got his FLUDD. And if mario gets that ^B move changed, Luigi will have his ^B unique.
Peach- Only thing I'd want changed is if Toad got in, then her B attack should change something else.
Bowser- Make his B move slightly different from Charizards. Maybe change vB too, close to Yoshi's.
Donkey Kong- Definately change his FS. Maybe incorporate riding a rhino in his FS or regular moveset.
Diddy Kong- If his >B hits, he should cling to you.
Yoshi-Maybe change vB, close to Bowser's
Wario- Maybe tweak his ^B a bit
Link- No complaints. Maybe you could charge his ^B?
Sheik/Zelda-Maybe give them different FS
Gannondorf-FS great. Moveset, horrible. Give him his own
Toon Link- Give him his own moveset and FS. Or change him to MM young link.
Samus- No complaints
Pit- Maybe vB hurts opponent when unleashed. And change FS if she gets in
Ice Climbers- No Complaints
ROB- Maybe make FS more exciting, like the SSE bomb
Kirby- Maybe make his ^B a kirby airride machine where he quickly jumps on it and soars up. They could change his >B too, a lot of hammers already
MetaKnight- No complaints
DDD- Change his ^B. Have his B when you suck it in, you can spit them in which direction you want (up down, etc.)
Olimar- No Complaints
Fox- No Complaints
Falco- Change his B to a his cannon. Change his FS to an airwing. Alter his >B and ^B a little bit from Fox's, like his reflector kick.
Wolf- Change his FS
C. Falcon- No Complaints
Pikachu-No complaints
PT- Alter charizard's B a bit from Bowser's. Maybe incorporate Steel wing somewhere? Make squirtle's withdraw able to be controlled from side to side, and his water gun actually do damage.
Lucario- Maybe make his ^B able to do damage when hit by it
Jigglypuff- Maybe make her ^B have her sing in a twirl which causes her to rise
Marth- No Complaints
Ike- Change his vB animation
Ness- No complaints
Lucas- Make his >B, ^B, and vB different like his B is from Ness. Change his FS (or vice versa)
G&W- No Complaints
Snake- No Complaints
Sonic- Change either B, >B, or vB, all very similar to each other


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see Ray 01 in the new Smash Bros. I doubt it'll happen though.

Edit: I'd also like to see many different Mario's representing what era they come from (SMB3 Mario, SMW Mario, 3-D Mario, and Paper Mario). The more Mario the better.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

Sword
WideSword
LongSword

Program Advance
Lifesword

Megaman.Exe has entered the fray.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sword
> WideSword
> LongSword
> 
> ...



B: Charged Megabuster Shot (long range, mid-high damage shot/long range paralyzing shot/Short-midrange, random damage flamethrower/short range high damage tornado/long range mid damage AoE bubble attack)
Side B: Long Sword/Guts punch/Anti-damage/random attack with random damage/Roll.EXE chip hits a near-by enemy)
Up B: 
Down B : Style change (normal/Elec Guts/Aqua Shadow/Heat Bug/Wood Team

Final Smash: DuexHero PA.

As you can probably tell, MMBN3 is my favorite.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked BN3. 
I'd take Exe over any of the other megamans, little guy had heart. X did too but not like Exe, I felt that he had some kind of guilt for being alive or something the way he was always prepared to say bye to Lan.

Lets see with the Wii U controller what we can add...

A button - Attack
B button - Specials
X button - Jump
Y button - Shield/Roll/Airdodge/dodge
L shoulder button - Grab button
R shoulder button - Grab button
Z1 trigger button - Mood Shift/Transform
Z2 trigger button - Breakout 
D-pad - Taunts
Left slidepad - Movement
Right slidepad - Movement
Touch Screen - Statistics/Team Special
Motion sensing - Wierd crap

Everything can be customized like in brawl but the touch screen

Things I'd introduce:

*Moodshift* - Moodshift, will change a characters battle style, Some characters can Transform (like Zelda and Sheik) instead of moodshifting they transform.
No need for clones, just have the clones style shoved into the Moodshift.
So Link can be clunky and heavy then moodshift into his faster YL/TL style of play.
Then all characters that transform can get a Down special move since they no longer use their down special to transform.

*Breakout* - If you are caught in a nasty combo/infinite, you can Breakout to end your opponents combo on you, but you'll recieve like 20% damage and your shield will be weakened. Prevents infinites from breaking the game and can give you some breathing room but overuse will of course break your shield and get you stunned.

Team Special - SSB4 could add more emphasis to team play, perhaps allowing 4v4 online play. Team Special would be usable only when playing on a team.

4v4 online play - Get 3 friends, get 4 enemies, battle it out.

Music Builder - We have stage builder, now get Music builder. Build your own stage music.
An assortment of drums, guitar string and other sounds.

For Megaman, I'd do the same kind of Zero Samus/Samus thing with him.
His final Smash will break off his armor to reveal Hub, who can then go and rape people with his glowing nekkidness ala MMBn5. After awhile Hub automatically reverts back to Megaman.Exe 

Moodshift would be his style changes
Moodshift to grass/heat/aqua/elec or normal styles, like a boss.


Then Ensoriki enters the fray.
Bring Your Mii's into SSB4.
Transport them to your 3DS and back.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 21, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'd like to see Ray 01 in the new Smash Bros. I doubt it'll happen though.
> 
> .



YES. I've been saying that ever since I played Custom Robo. Gun, Bomb, Pod. There's your B moves. And his Up+B could be like their dash in the CR battles.

As for Final Smash (if they bring it back) you have Soul Boost from CR: Arena.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> so every one and their mother chose Marth,Fox and Falco, no thanks.



lol what?

Melee tournament viable characters:

Fox, Falco, Marth, Peach, Jiggs, C.Falcon, Ice Climbers and Sheik

Semi-Viable:

Ganon, Doc, Samus, Pikachu

Brawl:

Meta Knight




I'll be quite honest, I want Melee v2, but seeing as Sakurai's involved, I doubt it'll even get close to that, which means I probably won't even play this game.. =D


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't want Melee V2.
I want a new SSB game thats more kick ass than all it's predecessors.
I want to feel like a boss.

I want 4 on 4 online play.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 21, 2011)

4 on 4 mutli seems like a stretch.

I want 45-50 characters playable...fuck subspace e.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

A stretch for online play O_O?
If any Fighter can do it...it's Smash brothers.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

I think he means period 
4-player free-for-alls are already kind of a clusterf--k (as fun as they are). 8 players is stretching it, unless they plan on making every stage like New Pork City...

admittedly though, that would be interesting.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I liked subspace, but if it takes away from more characters then I don't want it.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I want a new SSB game thats more kick ass than all it's predecessors.
> I want to feel like a boss.
> 
> I want 4 on 4 online play.



I want all that too, but with Melee as a basis.


----------



## Summoner (Jun 22, 2011)

hopefully this game kicks some serious tail


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Sakurai on the long wait for Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS, why it's hitting both platforms, and development burdens*

The following information comes from Masahiro Sakurai...

*"Right now, we're devoting all our manpower to working on Kid Icarus. We've got no plans whatsoever -- we've got two new games out in the open when there's no extra time to work with them at all. It makes me cringe, and I'm not sure it's the smartest thing to make gamers wait for several years, but the early announcement was made chiefly in order to attract new team members.

Project Sora had intended to make a 3DS Smash Bros. once it had finished up a game on the system and had gotten used to the hardware's feature set. With the advent of the Wii U, though, we had a choice to make. Iwata asked us if wanted to make the next Smash Bros. on the Wii U or 3DS, and my thought was that we had to go on both platforms.

If we went solely for the Wii U, the HD graphics would really bump up the visual effects, but then we'd be stuck in another arms race. If we made this game another extension over previous one, we'd have to cut out the new things we could possibly do on the 3DS hardware and compete with ourselves again over the size of the character roster and the amount of gameplay we can put it. It wouldn't be a fruitful competition, but doing something completely new would be difficult for many reasons, not least of which that the gamers may not be satisfied with it. That's why we decided to think about ways to link the personal connection one has with his portable system to the gather-around-and-play aspect of console systems.

The hardest part about game development is the burdens it places upon me. With previous projects I had a game design document in place before forming a team, but with this I don't have the time for that. I won't be able to look at every aspect of the game and balance out all the characters by myself this time. I'm trying to think about how this is going to work out, but probably I'll have to discuss it with my future development team. The future of this project really depends on the people I can get involved with it."
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2011)

No surprise it will be a long wait and also some peoples expectations/demands are completely unrealistic.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> With previous projects I had a game design document in place before forming a team, but with this I don't have the time for that. I won't be able to look at every aspect of the game and balance out all the characters by myself this time.



Don't see that as a bad thing at all


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> Don't see that as a bad thing at all



Me neither 

This has the potential to become a very enjoyable game.
Though it's still a long wait, I think/hope it'll be worth it.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 23, 2011)

I want 4 player co-op challanges, and online challenges with 2 or more people.

I love challenges. They better be tough as hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2011)

All the game needs is *Random Character Select* option and I'm good to go.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> All the game needs is *Random Character Select* option and I'm good to go.



Brawl has that


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Brawl has that



Which was my main in Brawl, that's why I said this game also needs to have it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Which was my main in Brawl, that's why I said this game also needs to have it.



I see.
Then I understand. =)


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Nintendo come here for a second I think we should have a little talk *puts an arm over Nintendo's shoulder* I know you want to get people excited for a new console and all but how about not announcing games that haven't started development or will even start development for months.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Sonic gets his moveset changed abit if he returns add Knux n Shadow 2 
and 4 lolz Amy(Dat Hammer )

Please include Ray01 from costom Robo he kicked ass


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Jun 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> changing a character move set could make their fans angry.
> 
> i know i would be if link bomb,arrows and boomerang were changed.



I was ticked when they changed his basic attacks for Brawl. Slower attack speed, and far less manueverablity.

I'd rather suffer the problems of Melee, just to avoid the problems of Brawl.

EDIT: Megaman definately needs an appearance. As I'm not a huge fan of BN I would prefer X, but .EXE would likely suit SSB better. Since he has a much wider selection of abilities to choose from he would likely be a lot more fun to play. 

I also want X series Zero.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 23, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> I bet Nintendo is calling Sakurai right now. Sakurai probably doesn't have any idea like last time.
> 
> "SAKURAI WE NEED YOU KUDASAI"





FUCKIN CALLED IT


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> FUCKIN CALLED IT



lol.

Nice.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you think it will take 2 or 3 years to finish?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2011)

hopefully human Samus kept her Zero appearance than her M one.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

omiK said:


> Do you think it will take 2 or 3 years to finish?



I think 4.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2011)

They should spend as much time on it as they possibly can. I'd prefer a 5 year span.


----------



## DanE (Jun 24, 2011)

I say not pressure them and let them think instead of rushing things.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

2-3 years sounds realistic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2011)

Sonic better be in this bitch again. 

I rocked you motherfuckers with that dude.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Bender said:


> Sonic better be in this bitch again.
> 
> I rocked you motherfuckers with that dude.



Never beat me son.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Never beat me son.



Funny, I vaguely remember us clashing in Brawl and me beating you with Sonic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Ky Hakubi said:


> As I'm not a huge fan of BN



How can you not be.
Puzzles, progression, story, engaging battle system.
Are you sure your human?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> How can you not be.
> Puzzles, progression, story, engaging battle system.
> Are you sure your human?



I know how. That one annoying puzzle. You know which one I'm talking about. That one puzzle that usually comes 3/5ths the way through the game. The one that's so annoying and illogical weaker men quit. In 1 it was the one where you can only take a certain number of steps before you run out of battery power. In 2 it was the one with the zombie, werewolf, and vampire. In 3 it was the one where you have to scour every inch of the web putting out fires. In 4 it was the entire thing depending on what scenarios you got (notably the Search Man scenario). 5 was the different colored ninjas. 6, well all of 6 was painfully easy relative to the rest. Viva 6!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Those annoying wanttokillababy puzzles are part of the charm.
6 had the god damn Soul Weapon puzzles where you had to go and assassinate the damn spirits.
That was annoying too 

I can't recall a single puzzle I liked, but the game had them and some of them were witty.
Like Bn4's I believe it was, Bn4's puzzle to get into park area making you rearrange the letters by the numbers underneath.


You know what else was fun? Starforce, but Starforce can't get in before Exe.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Bender said:


> Funny, I vaguely remember us clashing in Brawl and me beating you with Sonic.



Should stop doing drugs my friend, it's messing with your mind. 

But I welcome the challenge if you're up for it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2011)

omiK said:


> Do you think it will take 2 or 3 years to finish?


I give it 4-5. But let them take as much time as they need to make it good game.


Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully human Samus kept her Zero appearance than her M one.


There was a difference?


Bender said:


> Sonic better be in this bitch again.
> 
> I rocked you motherfuckers with that dude.


I never recall such an event.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Bender said:


> Funny, I vaguely remember us clashing in Brawl and me beating you with Sonic.



My Yoshi would eat you.
Raw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2011)

My Random Select would take apart any of you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> My Random Select would take apart any of you.



Except my C. falcon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> My Random Select would take apart any of you.


i can pwn you whit link.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> My Random Select would take apart any of you.



Bring that shit son.
Yoshi will eat you.
Raw.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2011)

I pwn all with the Legendary Blue Blur,still going strong after 20 yrs,GO SONIC


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Except my C. falcon





Linkdarkside said:


> i can pwn you whit link.





ensoriki said:


> Bring that shit son.
> Yoshi will eat you.
> Raw.



Just post your FC, I'll show you all the power of Random.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Should stop doing drugs my friend, it's messing with your mind.
> 
> But I welcome the challenge if you're up for it.



When I get back home (On vacation in Palm Springs Desert) we can go a match. 



			
				Ensoriki said:
			
		

> My Yoshi would eat you.
> Raw.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just post your FC, I'll show you all the power of Random.



My wii is in a box atm.
And we would lag like crazy anyway


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> My wii is in a box atm.
> And we would lag like crazy anway



Enough with your excuses.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Enough with your excuses.




Just consider it a win for you, then


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Just consider it a win for you, then



I'll take it for now, but the new console/smash bros game better have improved online so we can do decent online matches.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll take it for now, but the new console/smash bros game better have improved online so we can do decent online matches.



Agreed.
And when decent online smash is a reality, we *will* fight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2011)

*About that Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS rumor floating around*

Gonintendo 





> I just wanted to make sure I pointed this out to you guys since it's been flooding my inbox. I have indeed seen that Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS rumored leaked document. Even with so many leaked bits of information turning out to be true lately, this one seems to be 99.9% bogus. Still, if you can't help yourself,



*Super Smash Bros. Universe Japanese "Fact Sheet"*




*UPDATE*: Possible translation of some parts of the text inside.



> Let me make this painfully clear right away - This is most quite likely FAKE. The picture originated here (Warning: VERY NSFW). There have been several major leaks on sylphys before, but as with every information of such nature, one needs to take it with a grain of salt. Some of the Japanese text is readable and I'm able to make out "black flag", but that's about it. However, the thing that makes it come off as fake is mostly the signature, as Masahiro Sakurai, the creator, ALWAYS puts Kirby into his signature. Still, there are some indications as to it being the real deal.





*Update* - Some of the text has been apparently translated, but keep in mind that this might very well be fabrication. As far as I can see, most of the text is simply illegible.



> The first line says:
> 
> >When universes collide (?) Sheet.
> 
> ...








*Nintendo has no comment on rumored Smash Bros. 3DS/Wii U 
documents*




> Earlier today I linked you guys into a rumored Japanese document that contained information on Super Smash Bros. Universe, the supposed name of the upcoming Wii U/3DS Smash Bros. game. While I think the info is completely bogus, 1up reached out to Nintendo to try and get some sort of comment. Of course, all they came away with was the usual 'no comment' response. I wonder if Nintendo ever gets tired of that


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Universe sounds alright. ^^

Wonder if it's true.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm really really hoping that this information is legit. It's about time they started working on smash, and showing us that they're working on it.

Smash bros universe isn't a bad name at all.


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

Well SSBB came about a bit over a year after the Wii launch date.  Maybe SSBU (if it comes out) might come out around the same time or a bit after maybe.  It would seem like a good game to have not too excessively far away from the original launch date.  Who knows.


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just post your FC, I'll show you all the power of *Random*.




But Link does


----------



## DedValve (Sep 20, 2011)

Satou said:


> Well SSBB came about a bit over a year after the Wii launch date.  Maybe SSBU (if it comes out) might come out around the same time or a bit after maybe.  It would seem like a good game to have not too excessively far away from the original launch date.  Who knows.



No way man, the WiiU is slated to come out 2012. This game is most likely to start development in 2012, a game of this calibur can take up to 3-5 years easily so long as they are not rushed (and nobody ever rushes Sakurai anymore)  It'll be a good long while before we see anything of this game let alone it's release.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Ganondorf is fine and all but he's a scrub compared to the legendary Captain Falcon.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Falcon is just a chump version of Ganondorf.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Falcon is just a chump version of Ganondorf.



*Spits out coffee and walks out the thread* 

*Turns around to say*

That chumps move-set is the one Ganondorf stole and butchered all the way to bottom tier.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

He made it top tier, bigger, bigger, and umm, bigger. Yeah.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Spits out coffee and walks out the thread*
> 
> *Turns around to say*
> 
> That chumps move-set is the one Ganondorf* stole* and butchered all the way to bottom tier.



Ganondorf is the King of Thieves?
You think we give a shit?
It's his job to steal your shit, your bitch, and then make you whine about it.


----------



## Satou (Sep 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> No way man, the WiiU is slated to come out 2012. This game is most likely to start development in 2012, a game of this calibur can take up to 3-5 years easily so long as they are not rushed (and nobody ever rushes Sakurai anymore)  It'll be a good long while before we see anything of this game let alone it's release.



Just an assumption on my part though.  Putting aside the first game on the N64, which came 3 years after the console's release and not part of my analysis since it was the first one, the second game on the GameCube came out about a month after launch and the third game on the Wii came out about a year and a month after launch. [/run-on]  I suppose with the trend, maybe two or even three years seems reasonable to guess on.

I'm not trying to rush development, but I just figured that getting the game out at least before a 1/4 of the console's existence before it's successor comes about would be best.  Though to be fair,  I'm starting to see console makers take their machines to last 10 years instead of general 5 year mark and at that, with adding a bit more months, I guess 3 years is quite fine to make it the 3/10 mark.

This is all based on what I've seen on release dates.  I guess even with that, there's still no way of knowing if that's a trend that's reliable to follow in any way.  Who knows.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 21, 2011)

fucking bring mewtwo back.. i dont care if all the playable are gen1.. pkm trainer, pikachu, jiggs and mewtwo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Sakurai concentrating on Kid Icarus, no Smash Bros. progress until Uprising is complete*



> There?s been an absolutely ridiculous rumor floating around recently that a leaked document has revealed the name of the new Smash Bros. titles for Wii U and 3DS. I?ve refused to post that on this site, because, well, I think it?s ridiculous. People need to start filtering out what they find on the Internet?
> 
> But I digress! Perhaps responding to the ?leaked? document, Masahiro Sakurai commented officially on the next round of Smash Bros. games. *On his Twitter account, Sakurai said, ?I?m currently concentrating on one title, Kid Icarus. Until this come to an end, Smash Bros. will not progress. Of course, characters have not been decided at all.?*
> 
> This echoes what Satoru Iwata said at this year?s E3. Sakurai and his team are completely focusing on Uprising at the moment. And as we all know, the title was delayed to Q1 for all regions last week. That means development on Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS probably hasn?t even started.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

So... 3DS version will be the personalization and customization of said main character, and we will be able to implement that character and our customization with said character to the Wii U version and whoop everyone's ass?

Of course Fox is my boy. 

Ya'll should remember the old SSBB tourney we had here.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, who won that, BTW?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

I did, but I never got my reward and Violent-Nin made a huge ass deal about shit, so nothing ever became of it. lol

Looking forward to this shizz, though. I wanna see how customization works! Apparently, we can also mess with their stats to make them hit harder, or move faster?


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 21, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I did, but I never got my reward and Violent-Nin made a huge ass deal about shit, so nothing ever became of it. lol
> 
> Looking forward to this shizz, though. I wanna see how customization works! Apparently, we can also mess with their stats to make them hit harder, or move faster?



When did they mention anything about customization? I must be missing something


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

The idea is that you use the 3DS version is more RPG like.
Then you port your 3DS character progression to the WII U.

Not that its something he's decided on but something he'd like to do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I did, but I never got my reward and Violent-Nin made a huge ass deal about shit, so nothing ever became of it. lol
> 
> Looking forward to this shizz, though. I wanna see how customization works! Apparently, we can also mess with their stats to make them hit harder, or move faster?



Made a huge deal my ass lol, I forfeited because it was a lag-fest, I don't know why you didn't get a prize not my fault.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2011)

SMB 3DS should come out with DS lite.

That should be fun as hell knocking bitches literally out of the screen.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 29, 2011)

If a second Sonic rep is possible If think Knuckles would make a great addition


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

Knuckles probably will make it in this time.


Another F zero character is desperately needed, though.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Knuckles probably will make it in this time.
> 
> 
> Another F zero character is desperately needed, though.



I wonder..

As Sonic is a third Party character and third party characters (and, offcourse, their franchises) get treated with a different approach than the other franchises in Smash.

I think a completely different third party character is more likely


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

That too. ^

This is soon going to turn into a roster full of many, many characters..


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 29, 2011)

If Snake makes a return, I would't mind Raiden or liquid making an appearance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

Only one crossover character of a specific franchise. The cast needs more variety.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Xenoblade should get Shulk, Egil and Dunban/melia.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 29, 2011)

looking forward to midna, wolf form link if possible


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking forward to Ghirahim. 

I still wish we had gotten Zant, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Wipe twilight princess off the map and act like it never happened.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wipe twilight princess off the map and act like it never happened.



Zant was pretty awesome, imo, though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wipe twilight princess off the map and act like it never happened.



Except no. Twilight Princess Ganon is the only acceptable choice.

Zant would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> If a second Sonic rep is possible If think Knuckles would make a great addition



This^^^

Knuckles so deserves it or maybe Shadow.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> This^^^
> 
> Knuckles so deserves it or maybe Shadow.



oh god not Shadow lol 

Although Shadow has popularity over Knuckles so they might pick him


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> This^^^
> 
> Knuckles so deserves it or maybe Shadow.





Kakashi234 said:


> oh god not Shadow lol
> 
> Although Shadow has popularity over Knuckles so they might pick him



If they are going to expand on the franchise, I hope knuckles makes it in and that Shadow is an alt. of Sonic.

Three reps would be pushing it, imo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 29, 2011)

I tough that the version of N64 was the most fun of all.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except no. Twilight Princess Ganon is the only acceptable choice.
> 
> Zant would be pretty cool too.


TP ganondorf was already in design wise.
Time to move on by moving backwards to the old Ganon with a nice Trident and devilish magic.

Oh to put Link on a fork..


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Scizor said:


>


 hell yeah!!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 21, 2012)

amazing news is amazing. Online is better to be great this time though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2012)

i hope they use the realistic link from TP and not the cell shaded one from Skyward sword.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2012)

This is the beginning of an amazingly exciting journey if it's anything like the journey that led to Brawl.

And I bet the outcome is amazing, too.

I can't wait for the Smash Dojo to be reopened along with its awesomeness

And this thread can contribute to said journey, too

Another "" is certainly in place


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

It's going to be SS Link and Demise.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep Zero Suit then am good.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Scizor said:


>


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to bitch slap everyone around with Mario.


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, i might actually buy a 3DS for this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Ghirahim replaces Ganondorf.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

A version of Sheik with SS graphic style..


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ghirahim replaces Ganondorf.



I doubt they'd replace ganondorf

I think they'll go for 'the more the merrier', aside from a few other characters that might get the axe in favor of new characters.
But not the dorf


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

I just hope there's less clones this time.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I just hope there's less clones this time.



Same here.

But I did think the semi-decloning in Brawl was already a step in the right direction.

Let's just hope they 'keep walking in that direction'


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Scizor said:


>



Time to own with Marth again


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ghirahim replaces Ganondorf.


Ghirahim just better show up.



Malvingt2 said:


> A version of Sheik with SS graphic style..


That would be awesome. 

Time for the yellow beast known as Pikachu to continue his rampage, striking fear into the hearts of all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

:WOW

I will rape every last one of you with Sonic when the game comes.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck Yeah!!! Hopefully we get a trailer or something by the time E3 comes around.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait to pwn as toon link


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Fire Emblem characters are always the best; I want the Black Knight/Zelgius.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2012)

YOU BETTER REV UP THAT SIMON BELMONT IN THE ROSTER, NINTENDO.

ALSO A MEGAMAN IS FINE TOO. HE'S JUST BEGGING FOR A SMASH GAME.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

Shulk better be in this.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, fools. 

Thinking you're going to be kicking everyone's ass is amusing, to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

If tripping is gone, I might pick this up.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> If tripping is gone, I might pick this up.



tripping...

It made me loose in a small tournament that happened this weekend...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Made you loose, huh?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2012)

I demand Issac, Megaman, Zero, and Shadow(with Sonic Battle moveset) in this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Loose like a milf with too much to drink.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Loose like a milf with too much to drink.



That's my boy. 

@Discussion

All I need is Fox.

Maybe I'll even bring back the 'Hit List' I had back in Brawl days.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2012)

*new character representing pokemon.*
Pokemon Trainer Gold
Pokemon Trainer May
Pokemon Trainer Dawn
Pokemon Trainer Black


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, fools.
> 
> Thinking you're going to be kicking everyone's ass is amusing, to me.



Your hubris shall be your undoing!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

The same kind of thing was said before Brawl came out, and guess who won this puny forum's tournament?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> *new character representing pokemon.*
> Pokemon Trainer Gold
> Pokemon Trainer May
> Pokemon Trainer Dawn
> Pokemon Trainer Black


Keep Trainer Red, have other protagonists as skins. 

Also, Lucario will be replaced with Zoroark.

Oh, and Classic Mega Man would be most excellent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

I only care about Sheik and any Xenoblade cast... <.<


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishlist: Megaman, Dr. Mario (He was beast in melee!), Zant (twilight princess), Knuckles, Blazeiken


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Xenoblade is Nintendo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Xenoblade is Nintendo?


 yes......yes.....


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The same kind of thing was said before Brawl came out, and guess who won this puny forum's tournament?



Who?

(Didn't stick around. Had assumed it fell apart.)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Who?
> 
> (Didn't stick around. Had assumed it fell apart.)



Yours truly, brudda.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank goodness my internet is fixed, now I can participate in this so called tournament and kick all your asses.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2012)

maybe put a Bounty hunter from Metroid Hunter. we need a new metroid character

from Star Fox *Krystal *would be a nice choice whit her move set based on her staff.

*King K.Rool *and *Dixie Kong* for Donkey Kong Characters

*Black Shadow *from F-Zero give him Ganondorf move set and give Ganondorf a new one based on TP and OoT.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Thank goodness my internet is fixed, now I can participate in this so called tournament and kick all your asses.



Fool.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

I would only accept Sylux from Metroid Prime Hunters.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I would only accept Sylux from Metroid Prime Hunters.



I used to pwn with that guy on hunters.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fool.


Bring it. 


Death-kun said:


> I would only accept Sylux from Metroid Prime Hunters.


I'd like to play as Rundas from MP3.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Some who are at the top of my wishlist:
Scizor
Blaziken
Vaati
Zant
Micaiah


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Scizor is just a cheap knockoff of Scyther.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Scizor is just a cheap knockoff of Scyther.



You know that isn't true


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 22, 2012)

You think they'll keep the final smashes?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope not honestly, I thought it was a stupid addition.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> You think they'll keep the final smashes?



I would think so. From a casual point of view there was nothing wrong with it. Who knows the might add a Smash meter or something like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Smask Meter would be perfect.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, some kind of meter would be good. I didn't like the randomness to the smash ball, felt like it suffered from blue turtle shell syndrome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, some kind of meter would be good. I didn't like the randomness to the smash ball, felt like it suffered from blue turtle shell syndrome.



If they were to have a "Smash Meter" they should tone or buff some of them. Mario Final Smash is useless and Marth is a 1 hit KO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

I never play with items anyway, so seeing them used in normal matches would be pretty cool.

As long as they tone them down.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2012)

They'll probably keep the Final Smashes and the Smash Balls, kept things unpredictable....though I disliked the tanks that was overkill.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If they were to have a "Smash Meter" they should tone or buff some of them. Mario Final Smash is useless and *Marth is a 1 hit KO*.



If you ever connect it with it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> If you ever connect it with it.



Its very easy to dodge I know that. But its very easy to land on 4 player matches.(I dont usually play 4 player nor with Smash ball)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its very easy to dodge I know that. But its very easy to land on 4 player matches.(I dont usually play 4 player nor with Smash ball)



Why not? 

Can't win?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why not?
> 
> Can't win?



no its not that. I usually win with 4 player matches anyways.

Its just more fun for me since there are no interference or any bullshit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

We all know we play SSB for the playable Pokemon and the ones that come in the balls....and maybe Kirby.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I never use the Pokemans.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Lies, we all love and use Pokemon in that game. You know you wanna toss out dem legendaries to own the field.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Pikachu's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the only cool pokeball is the one with Snorlax.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If they were to have a "Smash Meter" they should tone or buff some of them. Mario Final Smash is useless and Marth is a 1 hit KO.



Nuh uh.
I've survived marths smashs and have had mario's final smash be useful.
Supposed to push people off the edge or keep them away from it.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 23, 2012)

Mario's is really only good when you're on the side of the screen to let it expand, but even then it kind of sucked. It looked cool though. I do think they should get rid of the tanks. Those were too damn strong, and hopefully they have more variation instead of multiple characters having the same final smash.


----------



## Devil Child (Feb 23, 2012)

give Peach her down smash and horizontal second jump from Melee back and I will be happy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2012)

Ganondorf Ganon form should become playable during his final smash like Giga Bowser.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 23, 2012)

It'd be awesome if they had a suggestion box or something like that whilst developing the game.
Otherwise, can't for the dojo/game !


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 23, 2012)

Tone down some of the Final Smashes, or at least make them all 1HKO, and buff up a couple characters, nerf MK, remove tripping, and change Ganon's moveset.

From that point on, they can do whatever the fuck they want. ^


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuck tripping. That shit pisses me off.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 23, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> Fuck tripping. That shit pisses me off.



For one, it'a pointless..

Two, it's random occurrence, so it fucks up your groove when you're playing.

Third, it's just damn stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't have a problem with it if it worked like a regular fall and gave you a few minutes of invincibility. You're pretty much open for attack through every frame of the animation, even when you're in the process of getting up.

Never tripped often, since I spent so much time in the air, but when I did, I always got struck hard.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I hope they remove tripping.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Tone down some of the Final Smashes, or at least make them all 1HKO, and buff up a couple characters, nerf MK, remove tripping, and change Ganon's moveset.
> 
> From that point on, they can do whatever the fuck they want. ^



More likely than not, they're going to replace Ganon for Demise.

But they still have to do it without changing too much of the fighting-style used for Ganon.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Sant? said:


> More likely than not, they're going to replace Ganon for Demise.
> 
> But they still have to do it without changing too much of the fighting-style used for Ganon.



I highly doubt they're going to replace a character that has been in two out of the three smash games.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2012)

If you think about it, Ganon = Demise.

If they don't replace him, what theme are they going to use? He'd just be an odd-ball.

Melee = Ocarina of Time
Brawl = Twilight Princess

The next logical Zelda theme for this game would be Skyward Sword. But Ganon did not appear in Skyward sword. So will they just use a previous theme and not have him match Link and Zelda?

If people truly want a change in his move set, it'd be better and much easier to just replace the character in general. Since he's already been in 2 games as you've stated, having similar move sets in both, it'd be even more difficult to do so without changing the style of the character.

Smart money is on Demise. He's essentially the same person but just opens the game up for more variety.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Sant? said:


> If you think about it, Ganon = Demise.
> 
> If they don't replace him, what theme are they going to use? He'd just be an odd-ball.
> 
> ...



I acknowledge your point, but from melee to brawl they didn't even want to completely overhaul Gaonondorf's (clone) moveset, because they didn't want the fans to respond negatively on such a change. So I highly doubt they are willing to take such a risk (if not a bigger risk) this time.

And Brawl also had Toon Link, so two different Zelda universes in one smash game already isn't 'weird' (so TP and SS can probably co-exist in SSB4).


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2012)

Toon Link is just Melee's Kid Link in a new form. A "replacement" to step away from an older title like Ocarina of Time.
In a way, is that not essentialy the same exact thing that they would be doing with Ganon's replacement?
Whether or not they change the moveset, I personally would like the change in character (And trust me. Ganon has and always been the character I used the most in both previous titles, so this change wil directly effect me) just because I feel it to be more fit.
Oh well... We'll see where things go once they start leaking. It shouldn't be too long now. I just felt like adding my 2 cents as a Ganon user.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Toon Link is just Melee's Kid Link in a new form. A "replacement" to step away from an older title like Ocarina of Time.
> In a way, is that not essentialy the same exact thing that they would be doing with Ganon's replacement?
> Whether or not they change the moveset, I personally would like the change in character (And trust me. Ganon has and always been the character I used the most in both previous titles, so this change wil directly effect me) just because I feel it to be more fit.
> Oh well... We'll see where things go once they start leaking. It shouldn't be too long now. I just felt like adding my 2 cents as a Ganon user.



Don't get me wrong: I completely agree with you that it would fit.
But young link was only in melee and ganondorf has been in melee and brawl, so it wouldn't be the exact same thing, in my eyes.

Like I said before, I doubt they'd risk removing a character with so many fans from the past two smash games.

Aside from the risk, I agree that the best thing to do _is_ to replace ganondorf with Demise. But as the moveset overhaul from melee to brawl was already too much, I just doubt they'll do it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2012)

Sant? said:


> More likely than not, they're going to replace Ganon *for Demise*.
> 
> But they still have to do it without changing too much of the fighting-style used for Ganon.


 doubtful they will replace a very well know character whit a new one,Demise probably end up as a costume unless.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Ganon will stay.

No doubt about it.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 24, 2012)

Saying he doesn't have a style in skyward sword is invalid because Shiek wasn't in TP, but they still updated her model to represent, they're pretty creative.
and I had to google that guy just to realize who he was. Ganon's a classic yo. But a costume would be bamf.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Like I said, he ain't goin' anywhere..

If anything, they might just slightly alter his move set, and I mean SLIGHTLY, but that will be all. 

What I want to see is another series' character, such as megaman or castlevania.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What I want to see is another series' character, such as megaman or castlevania.



Yeah, or Golden sun etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

What she said.^

Hell, even Layton I wouldn't mind..


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 24, 2012)

Nah, I can't picture Demise being switched with Ganondorf, as an assist trophy maybe. Ganondorf himself might have his moveset altered to make him a little more distinct, they changed Mario's down b in brawl so they might change him slightly. If there is any additional Zelda characters added it'll more than likely be Ghirahim. They should add another Sonic representative, my choice being Shadow, another Metal Gear rep, Raiden most definitely, and definitely add a Megaman rep or two, come on you'd think he'd be in by at least Brawl, the original, exe or X. And if they put a second Zero (X/Zero series) or Bass (Original or BN). And where Isaac was an assist I hope he becomes playable in this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Ganondorf is an icon of the Zelda series. They'll never replace him.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sorry, I have to say stick to one character per 3rd party franchise. AT's would be nice enough for more additions, but you don't want them to take up spaces that other 100% nintendo characters could fill.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> I'm sorry, I have to say stick to one character per 3rd party franchise. AT's would be nice enough for more additions, but you don't want them to take up spaces that other 100% nintendo characters could fill.



They didn't before and they won't do it now so i wouldn't worry.

MEGAMAN AND BELMONT WHERE?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Nah, I can't picture Demise being switched with Ganondorf, as an assist trophy maybe. Ganondorf himself might have his moveset altered to make him a little more distinct, they changed Mario's down b in brawl so they might change him slightly. If there is any additional Zelda characters added it'll more than likely be Ghirahim. They should add another Sonic representative, my choice being Shadow, another Metal Gear rep, Raiden most definitely, and definitely add a Megaman rep or two, come on you'd think he'd be in by at least Brawl, the original, exe or X. And if they put a second Zero (X/Zero series) or Bass (Original or BN). And where Isaac was an assist I hope he becomes playable in this one.


Raiden never appeared in a nintendo system.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Goku for this bitch.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy crap is Pit gonna get an upgrade for this game due to Uprising


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Goku for this bitch.



No thanks.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Goku for this bitch.





Keep the manga stuff in there. Smash is for video-game characters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

Toon link ganon.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 16, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Nah, I can't picture Demise being switched with Ganondorf, as an assist trophy maybe. Ganondorf himself might have his moveset altered to make him a little more distinct, they changed Mario's down b in brawl so they might change him slightly. If there is any additional Zelda characters added it'll more than likely be Ghirahim.* They should add another Sonic representative, my choice being Shadow, another Metal Gear rep, Raiden most definitely, and definitely add a Megaman rep or two, come on you'd think he'd be in by at least Brawl, the original, exe or X.* And if they put a second Zero (X/Zero series) or Bass (Original or BN). And where Isaac was an assist I hope he becomes playable in this one.



I rather not have 2nd reps for 3rd party series. A second Sonic rep is likey due Sonic and Mario's cooperation but I rather have Sonic as the only character. Also if Sonic had a second rep it would most likely be Tails because he the only Sonic character that is relevant besides Sonic and Eggman now a days.(He played a Major Supporting role in Sonic Generations and Colors and he is a Playable character in Sonic 4). As for the Metal Gear series. Raiden is a good choice for a character but the 3rd party characters should just be Sonic, Snake, Megaman and mabye one more character from a different series.


----------



## djbro1 (Mar 16, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Team Special - SSB4 could add more emphasis to team play, perhaps allowing 4v4 online play. Team Special would be usable only when playing on a team.
> 
> 4v4 online play - Get 3 friends, get 4 enemies, battle it out.



I hope the online play dosen't lagg.


----------



## lacey (Mar 16, 2012)

Pfft, I don't care. I'm pulling for Shadow in this one. :<

I'd like to see Snake come back, but leave Raiden out of it. Actually, don't. I want to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 16, 2012)

Walugi any one?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2012)

^I'd rather have Paper Mario, Bowser Jr., or Toad before _that_ lol


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^I'd rather have Paper Mario, Bowser Jr., or Toad before _that_ lol



If you're not down with Waluigi...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6CLfZl0m88[/YOUTUBE]

We got just 2! Words! For ya!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Keep the manga stuff in there. Smash is for video-game characters.



I was obviously being sarcastic.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2012)

This is old but supposedly some leaked stuff


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> This is old but supposedly some leaked stuff



Awesome stuff.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Kenshin Himura and Saito Hajime deserve to be in this game damnit.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

Scrubs can't see me with Falco


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2012)

Me: "Will Mario be in it?"
???: "Well... of course"
Me: "Then I'm content."

^^^^^
Basically my feelings toward any new Smash concerning characters.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Goku is long overdo for being featured in a Smash Bros game... 

Of course, if he's not featured, then I guess the next best thing'd be Jotaro Kujo from JJBA.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

It was one thing with Snake and Sonic, but this is supposed to be Nintendo characters.  Now we're losing sight of the game here people.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck Goku, if you they were to put a Dragon Ball character in it's Mr. Popo or bust.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> This is old but supposedly some leaked stuff






awesome hopefully its end as true.

Ridley seems scaled down from the skech whit his Super Metroid design.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope sonic and snake are still in the new roster


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 28, 2012)

as much as i love dbz i cant see goku in a game


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 29, 2012)

Smash is for video game characters, if you want manga go play Jump Superstars.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2012)

if there any third characters it should be Banjo & Kazooie.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> if there any third characters it should be Banjo & Kazooie.



Isn't rare owned by Microsoft?? Would it be possible for them to be in the game? Other than Banjo One character that I want to see is him


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, Travis Touchdown really needs to make it into Smash. 

I also want to see one or two more Kid Icarus characters, now that Uprising introduced so many viable options.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, Travis Touchdown really needs to make it into Smash.
> 
> I also want to see one or two more Kid Icarus characters, now that Uprising introduced so many viable options.



Magnus comes to mind if they were a another rep.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Hell yeah, he's definitely one of the ones I want.  Pit is quick and hits fast, while Magnus is slow and hits like a truck.  I also wouldn't mind Hades or Medusa.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hell yeah, he's definitely one of the ones I want.  Pit is quick and hits fast, while Magnus is slow and hits like a truck.  I also wouldn't mind Hades or Medusa.



We need more villain characters so either one would be a very good choice.


----------



## Mishudo (May 4, 2012)

I feel like they could make a whole department of characters just from the new pit game haha. It'll be interesting to see his AT's and new Final smashes/characters.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2012)

Sakurai invented Kirby

Metaknight was brokent and Dedede was sitting at/near the top of the tier list for ages.

Sakurai makes Uprising

...prepare for broken Kid Icarus characters :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

Seriously, I want Xenoblade Characters in the next Smash..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2012)

Rayman would be perfect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rayman would be perfect.



For PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale.


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2012)

Scizor, Blaziken and Vaati


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2012)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Megaman yet?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned ANYTHING yet?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> We need more villain characters so either one would be a very good choice.



If anyone is making sense in this thread, it's this guy. ^

Rayman? MORE Pit Characters? I don't have to explain why neither will be added to the game. 

If anything needs to be done... ANYTHING, it's adding another F-Zero Character. 

F-Zero has only had one rep in the 3 SSB games. 

That cannot be set in stone, unfortunately, but what WILL happen is another new Pokemon edit.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2012)

Nah, man. KI is one of one of Sakurai's babies. It's _gonna_ have another rep.

F-Zero does need another rep though; one not being in Brawl is a crime.


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

How many Pokemon characters will be playable instead of assists.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2012)

We know absolutely 0% about this game and will probably continue to until about 2 or 3 years from now. They've just begun development.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> We need more villain characters so either one would be a very good choice.


King K.Rool would be great
[YOUTUBE]TvpRdZJpZnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2012)

I'm eager to see what the 3DS version would look like, if it's graphics on par with Brawl's then that'd be cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm eager to see what the 3DS version would look like, if it's graphics on par with Brawl's then that'd be cool.


Brawl looked good.

Though some characters just don't change that much no matter how hard you try like kirby and pikachu/


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 6, 2012)

More villain characters needed?

Hades from KIprising would be the absolute perfect addition to it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7o8yWSmkMMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Brawl looked good.
> 
> Though some characters just don't change that much no matter how hard you try like kirby and pikachu/



Indeed it did.  And i wouldn't mind if 3DS SSB4 used Brawl's graphics for it's version.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 7, 2012)

Oh God... think I might have to buy the Wii U for this.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 7, 2012)

Needs more





and





Make it happen, Sakurai. Got some hate mail with your name on it if it doesn't.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 7, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Needs more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well might as well send that hate mail already cause I'm willing to bet you 100$ that none of those characters will be in the game.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 7, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Well might as well send that hate mail already cause I'm willing to bet you 100$ that none of those characters will be in the game.




I know.... 


*sigh* At least Lyn and Isaac made assist trophies in Brawl...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Isaac's assist sucked.
Could at least quake the whole stage instead of using the weakest move possible that isn't even meant for combat.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 7, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> I know....
> 
> 
> *sigh* At least Lyn and Isaac made assist trophies in Brawl...



I know how you feel though. Some of the characters that I want in the game have absolutely no chance of appearing in the game as well.

I want Lyn as a playable character but she is unlikely though.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Indeed it did.  And i wouldn't mind if 3DS SSB4 used Brawl's graphics for it's version.



You're asking for too much, kid. 

@Discussion

The trend will continue to modify old characters in their current state. 

The pokemon have always changed, but Jiggly and Pika have always stayed constant; therefore, we will obviously see another swap in the Pokemon. 

Mario series has 5 characters. We may see another addition, since one has been added in ever installment. 

I don't doubt we'll also see another swap in the Fire Emblem character set, as well as 3rd Party character set. 

My point is, there is a trend. It will be followed.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

I know it's the pipe dreamiest of pipe dreams, but I really wanna see actual Daisy make the cut. I know it most likely won't happen, but if this trend that Shion's referring to continues, I'm not sure who else the Mario franchise could add aside from Birdo or Waluigi. That little glimmer of light is what keeps my hopes alive.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I know it's the pipe dreamiest of pipe dreams, but I really wanna see actual Daisy make the cut. I know it most likely won't happen, but if this trend that Shion's referring to continues, I'm not sure who else the Mario franchise could add aside from Birdo or Waluigi. That little glimmer of light is what keeps my hopes alive.



If they have ganondorf and captain falcon, why not Daisy and Peach? 

I'd like to see that as well, fuck it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm not sure who else the Mario franchise could add aside from Birdo or Waluigi.



Just shows you guys don't know crap.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just shows you guys don't know crap.



Those were the only other popular choices aside from Wario.

Besides, nobody else sees your input on the situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Those were the only other popular choices aside from Wario.
> 
> Besides, nobody else sees your input on the situation.



And why would I you wouldn't care would you?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I know it's the pipe dreamiest of pipe dreams, but I really wanna see actual Daisy make the cut. I know it most likely won't happen, but if this trend that Shion's referring to continues*, I'm not sure who else the Mario franchise could add aside from Birdo or Waluigi*. That little glimmer of light is what keeps my hopes alive.







Much more unique and better characters to add. And before you Paper Mario and Mario are clones they are not.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And why would I you wouldn't care would you?



Not in the slightest.


----------



## valerian (May 8, 2012)

What about Toad?


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

What ABOUT Toad?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2012)

what about Warts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

mario rpg and sport games have plenty to offer.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> pic*
> pic*
> 
> 
> Much more unique and better characters to add. And before you Paper Mario and Mario are clones they are not.



I'll give you the first one (as much as I don't like him). I can see him offering something new with his moveset, and he's used enough in the Mario spin-off games where he seems like a good choice and sort of overdue for some Smash spotlight.

I doubt they'd choos Paper Mario though. Don't worry, I'm not stupid, I'm aware that he wouldn't be a clone (I'm not even sure how the hell they'd get Mario's moves to translate), but the fact remains that he *is* Mario. *They're not gonna put him in twice.
If they were to use any implementation from the Paper franchise, they'd just stick a reference in Mario's moveset like with Super Mario World, 64 and Sunshine.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*= Before you point to the doctor, he was little more than an alt costume and was removed in Brawl. Sora realized it was a mistake to put a familiar face in two places.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> *mario rpg* and sport games have plenty to offer.



I remember joining the Nintendo forums (first forum I ever joined) when Brawl had just been announced and frequenting the Smash Bros section. Actual fights would break out about whether or not Geno would be added.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Let me say something, I don't want Snake back, Nintendo already have their own clone of him and I want him in the game with his Main theme. "Thanks Monolith Soft"



Theme:











That is all


----------



## AmigoOne (May 8, 2012)

It's funny how Sakurai said he wanted to actually push the game forward instead of just adding volume. Cause he did the EXACT GODDAMN OPPOSITE WITH BRAWL.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> It's funny how Sakurai said he wanted to actually push the game forward instead of just adding volume. Cause he did the EXACT GODDAMN OPPOSITE WITH BRAWL.



Nintendo has more volume than they know what to do with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2012)

Final Destination with random appearances of the boss hand?

The player who defeats him gets a smash ball?

I love Sakurai sometimes. Keep flipping off the tourneyfaggotry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Final Destination with random appearances of the boss hand?
> 
> The player who defeats him gets a smash ball?
> 
> I love Sakurai sometimes. Keep flipping off the tourneyfaggotry.



NO items, final destination, fox only.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> It's funny how Sakurai said he wanted to actually push the game forward instead of just adding volume. Cause he did the EXACT GODDAMN OPPOSITE WITH BRAWL.



I'm curious. Elaborate.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Final Destination with random appearances of the boss hand?
> 
> The player who defeats him gets a smash ball?
> 
> I love Sakurai sometimes. Keep flipping off the tourneyfaggotry.



I never liked Final Destination anyway, Battlefield was always the superior tourny stage.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 8, 2012)

Here's an idea - what if they make your Mii character playable? Like, you would design the skin for it and etc in the WiiU menu, and they'll have programmed a framework "moveset" (attacks, poses, jumping, running - you know, the works) that would be the base set for the character regardless of the appearance/sex/etc.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I never liked Final Destination anyway, Battlefield was always the superior tourny stage.



...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

People ignored my post.....jerks..


----------



## Mishudo (May 18, 2012)

^Personally, I love Snake. But if he is more nintendo, and that allows more 3rd party, why not?

I have a question for everybody though. How much do you think Pit's new game , the new FE game with revived old characters (i.e. Roy) and new characters, and Pokemon's new legendary Meleotta will effect the potential newcomers?


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^Personally, I love Snake. But if he is more nintendo, and that allows more 3rd party, why not?
> 
> I have a question for everybody though. How much do you think Pit's new game , the new FE game with revived old characters (i.e. Roy) and new characters, and Pokemon's new legendary Meleotta will effect the potential newcomers?



Obvious quesitons have obvious answers. 

Of course we will be seeing that shit in the new game. 

The newest additions/ modifications to Nintendo's characters will always be implemented in the newest SSB. 

We WILL see newer pokemon, obviously.. We WILL see changes to Characters in either moveset, skins, or both.

Old characters probably will not make a return if they aren't popular enough in the overall poll, which they have had for each SSB game thus far.


----------



## TSC (May 19, 2012)

I hope Pokemon trainer remains as Ivysaur, squirtle and charizard. Cause I like them and found them neat. I hope they don't switch those ones out.


Also I hope for newcomer the put Custom Robo character RAY MK III (or whatever new version it would be) Custom Robo been shown in both melee and Brawl as trophies, stickers and even an assist trophy. I think it's about time a Custom Robo rep join in the fray.

as for new Mario rep, my guess would be Rosalina. she been getting really popular, been starting become regular in the mario kart games etc.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 19, 2012)

TSC said:


> *I hope Pokemon trainer remains as Ivysaur, squirtle and charizard. *Cause I like them and found them neat. I hope they don't switch those ones out.
> 
> 
> Also I hope for newcomer the put Custom Robo character RAY MK III (or whatever new version it would be) Custom Robo been shown in both melee and Brawl as trophies, stickers and even an assist trophy. I think it's about time a Custom Robo rep join in the fray.
> ...



they should introduce a Pokemon trainer from each gen.


----------



## Mishudo (May 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Obvious quesitons have obvious answers.
> 
> Of course we will be seeing that shit in the new game.
> 
> ...



lol you obviously didn't read it that well. Obviously there's gonna be new characters and all, I was just curious what everyone thought of those 3 franchises alone.

and so you're saying that we will be seeing Meleotta?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

I am going to give Project M a chance... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc3juYTm9tU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (May 24, 2012)

^Im assuming it's just like an updated Brawl?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to give Project M a chance... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc3juYTm9tU[/YOUTUBE]



I've played Project M. 

Never again will I play 'Brawl'. 

Project M is what Brawl should've been, mechanics wise..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T7-0QTzjGyc[/YOUTUBE]
dat samus


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2012)

Pfff..

That was a cute battle.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I've played Project M.
> 
> Never again will I play 'Brawl'.
> 
> Project M is what Brawl should've been, mechanics wise..



So, you mean they broke it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I keed, I keed. I'm assuming you mean they altered the hit stun and gravity?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> So, you mean they broke it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They gave buffs and nerfs where they were due, as well as the removal of tripping and pointless gimmicks.

Gravity, speed, wave dashing returned, too. Meta Knight was completely removed. (lol)

Extra jump after falcon kick (Ganon as well) was brought back, too.

Just many of melee's concepts that worked so well...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They gave buffs and nerfs where they were due, as well as the removal of tripping and pointless gimmicks.
> 
> Gravity, speed, wave dashing returned, too. Meta Knight was completely removed. (lol)
> 
> ...



Basically what Brawl should of been. I didn't mind Brawl but tripping made dislike the game. Might mod my Wii for this. Although I don't agree on MK being removed  they should of tone him down or something. Or maybe MK with Melee physics is Overpowered???


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2012)

I believe he is 'under construction'. 

He should be added in a later version, I believe..


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to give Project M a chance... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc3juYTm9tU[/YOUTUBE]



What's the name of the music called?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2012)

That's the theme to Skyward Sword.


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

I know that much but what's the name of theme called?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

The theme is called looped to damn much.


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The theme is called looped to damn much.



LMAO               .


----------



## Mishudo (May 30, 2012)

So the odds of shulk being added isn't too great because he's from Square Enix right? D:


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

Who the fuck?


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So the odds of shulk being added isn't too great because he's from Square Enix right? D:



Shulk is _not_ from Square Enix whatsoever. Shulk is owned by Monolith Soft, which was bought by Nintendo iirc. Malvin can confirm or deny this when he eventually comes in here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So the odds of shulk being added isn't too great because he's from Square Enix right? D:


You think every RPG made is made by square right?


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2012)

Better be my Marth in this.


----------



## Mishudo (May 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You think every RPG made is made by square right?



Woah there buddy, calm your tits. Simple mistake alright?

and Thanks Death, I wasn't too sure, and hopefully what you said was correct. It just sucks when characters are pretty much made only for Nintendo consoles but aren't from Nintendo such as Marina and was gonna say Travis touchdown but just realized they made NMH for xbox and ps3 as well :[


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So the odds of shulk being added isn't too great because he's from Square Enix right? D:


 lol no Monolith Soft and Nintendo Character. Probably he is going to be part of the next smash cast.



Death-kun said:


> Shulk is _not_ from Square Enix whatsoever. Shulk is owned by Monolith Soft, which was bought by Nintendo iirc. Malvin can confirm or deny this when he eventually comes in here.


 yes correct...is like Ray from Disaster: Day of Crisis which I want him to be in the next smash..



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You think every RPG made is made by square right?


 lolol

Edit: for future notes.

Xenogears= Square Enix
Xenosaga= Namco Bandai
Xenoblade= Nintendo


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

Da fuk is Shulk?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

Kenshin Himura needs his debut up in this bitch.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 31, 2012)

Actually, you know what'd be a pretty nice addition? The Dark Magician from Yugioh. IIRC, he's like the series(At least the first one) mascot similar to Pikachu. Another nice addition would be Blue Eyes White Dragon, that's also from the Yugioh series... 

Or if that doesn't work out, there's always Goku and Vegeta from DBZ.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2012)

Eh, I'd much rather have Black Mage and Ridley instead.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

I'd prefer some badass mofo...

If the dude from NMH made it in, it would've been sick.

Too bad they jumped ship and ported to PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

> I'd prefer some badass mofo...



Oh i know!


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 3, 2012)

You think they'll mention it at all at E3?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> You think they'll mention it at all at E3?



It's a secret to everyone.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope. 

It's way too early... they're not going to say jack shit about it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep. 

I can't wait to use my 3DS as a controller for the Wii U version of SSB if the compatible device thing is gonna take make wonders for it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope to get the 3DS version of this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2012)

I would never want to use the Goddamn 3DS as a controller for the Wii U version of this game.. fuck no.

I better be able to use a GC control, or I'm going to bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Da fuk is Shulk?








"Shion" said:


> I would never want to use the Goddamn 3DS as a controller for the Wii U version of this game.. fuck no.
> 
> I better be able to use a GC control, or I'm going to bitch.


 Wii U do not support GC control, your best bet is the Wii U Pro..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgGnBjjnT7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

This needs to be online, I'll kill you all at it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgGnBjjnT7g[/YOUTUBE]


 He better be in the game or else..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Non-specific action figure.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 7, 2012)

Non-Specific Action Figure can rep as the Wii U mascot and Mii's rep the player. 

Oh and Captain Rainbow.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I better be able to use a GC control, or I'm going to bitch.



Then bitch. Wii U can't use the Gamecube controller.

We got the Wii U Pro controller.




The game's going to have Mario and Kirby, what else do I really need?

...

...

Okay scratch that, I need Mario to not suck. And if anything I need Kirby to not suck either considering they're going to change things for this game.

Kinda sick of my friends telling me Mario is the worst character to play as... When ironically when a Mario does show up in our matches, he's either first or close to it...



Also, I wouldn't mind plastic figurines ala Skylanders. At least for some kind of merchandising... Perhaps editing movesets to a varied degree or Stickers being used outside the single player mode, for a degree with customization...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you read nothing of this thread?

There IS customization. A bit limited, but it's there.

And yes, I will bitch.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

Non-Specific Action Figure will be OP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Why bitch when the Wii U Pro controller will be great?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Tablet, Pro, 3DS streaming itself. Who the fuck could complain about that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Shion apparently, because he still thinks that Nintendo's new system should have controller support from a system that's two generations old.

That's like asking the PS4 to support PS2 controllers.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2012)

Difference being that Sony has made few changes to the overall design of the controller since it got into the gaming industry, so potentially we'd basically end up doing that. 

Not that I agree with Shion. Adapting to the Wii U pro shouldn't be that big an adjustment. The most trouble I'd find myself having is using the now relocated right stick to c-smash. Might take a few plays before moving my thumb up instead of down feels completely natural.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And yes, I will bitch.







DedValve said:


> Non-Specific Action Figure will be OP.



But of course.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 9, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There IS customization. A bit limited, but it's there.
> 
> And yes, I will bitch.



Okay, let me rephrase that. I'd like enough customization to where you can tell there is customization. Kirby attacks with Dash A attack, I would like it to where you have the option of having him either do the Fireball move from Melee or so the YoYo move from Brawl, or invest in powering up his kicks and his back air does more damage or knockback.

Then bitch you will because the Wii U Pro controller looks sweet... (Now if only they'll make some traditional games that don't require a gimmick like waggle or having to use the gamepad...)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping for news from Sakurai.

So in the mean time we have SSB, Melee, Brawl, and the new Sony Smash bros to kill time.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Now that I think about it, Amaterasu should be in this game.  Might have to buy the rights or whatever, but she'd be godlike ().


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Now that I think about it, Amaterasu should be in this game.  Might have to buy the rights or whatever, but she'd be godlike ().



Well she was on the Wii.  (or PS2 if your referring to Sony's game. )

Still want Shulk, Non-Specific Action Figure, Magnus, Medusa, Captain Rainbow, Sukapon, Mach Rider, and Takamaru though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bumping for news from Sakurai.
> 
> So in the mean time we have SSB, Melee, Brawl, and the new Sony Smash bros to kill time.



Eh, not really that worrying. Don't fret, Sakurai. Those of us with the ability to use are brain places are expecting it to take at least 3 or 4 years anyway.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bumping for news from Sakurai.
> 
> So in the mean time we have SSB, Melee, Brawl, and the new Sony Smash bros to kill time.



Not too sad about this. Like you said we have the other Smash games and Playstation all Stars to kill time. Plus I said I wasn't going to buy a Wiiu untll the new Smash came soo I have more time to save money.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Not too sad about this. Like you said we have the other Smash games and Playstation all Stars to kill time. Plus I said I wasn't going to buy a Wiiu untll the new Smash came soo I have more time to save money.



Same here except im waiting for Pikmin 3 to get my Wii U. 

and yeah, we have a crap ton of smash bros games to play until Smash 4 comes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2012)

Project M.

Fuck everything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2012)

He just started the game, why is there people who're expecting so much details about it?

This is going to take years.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He just started the game, why is there people who're expecting so much details about it?
> 
> This is going to take years.



Because people are dumb.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

And impatient.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Because people are dumb.





Stunna said:


> And impatient.



Pretty much these. To be honest, I'm more interested in playstation all-stars right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2012)

THINGS WE NEED:
Golden Sun characters = at least one playable Isaac D

More Fire Emblem Maybe have a Pokemon trainer gimmick with Eliwood, Hector, and Lyndis 
if they won't have their individual models 

GENO FROM SUPER MARIO RPG

Toss in Vanessa Z Schneider from Product Number 03
With her overdrives and crazy styling dance moves

MARINA LIGHTYEARS FROM MISCHIEF MAKERS/Yuke Yuke Troublemakers  

Hell why not get some Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphonia? :33

Travis Touchdown from No More heroes
maybe Shinobu too :33


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 19, 2012)

^ yes Marina.

Does anyone think that this will _really_ be the last smash by sakurai?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2012)

Sakurai: *laughs*


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^ yes Marina.
> 
> Does anyone think that this will _really_ be the last smash by sakurai?



I can see it as the last one if they go all out on it. And what I mean by go all out on it I mean like 50 characters, Near perfect gameplay, Tons of content, and a Great Online that will leave fans very satisfied.  

Well that's what he said about Meele and Brawl being the last one though but w/e.


----------



## TSC (Jun 20, 2012)

All i want added in this game is Ray MK III or a Custom Robo rep. They shown stuff from it in both melee and brawl through trophies, assist trophy, stickers etc. about time get a playable character.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 20, 2012)

Naaa^

If another trainer is going to be added, it may as well be Blue.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2012)

Unfortunate news, but it was to be expected.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> THINGS WE NEED:
> Golden Sun characters = at least one playable Isaac D



Yes



> More Fire Emblem Maybe have a Pokemon trainer gimmick with Eliwood, Hector, and Lyndis
> if they won't have their individual models



Will likely only end up with Lyn to be honest. Unless that new Fire Emblem game did amazingly well. Will still get more Kid Icarus characters and we need the last Kirby character. The one that represents player 2 



> GENO FROM SUPER MARIO RPG



Of course. 



> Toss in Vanessa Z Schneider from Product Number 03
> With her overdrives and crazy styling dance moves



Not sure about this one to be honest.  Don't know who it is  I'll take a look into the game though.



> MARINA LIGHTYEARS FROM MISCHIEF MAKERS/Yuke Yuke Troublemakers



YES!!!  Marina Needs to challenge Wario now after Wario Land Shake It! 



> Hell why not get some Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphonia? :33



Pac-Man or Kazyua Mishima before Lloyd to represent Namco.  



> Travis Touchdown from No More heroes
> maybe Shinobu too :33



Yes



Scizor said:


> Unfortunate news, but it was to be expected.



True



TSC said:


> All i want added in this game is Ray MK III or a Custom Robo rep. They shown stuff from it in both melee and brawl through trophies, assist trophy, stickers etc. about time get a playable character.



Also yes to this. A Custom Robo rep would be epic. Maybe Chibi Robo also while were at it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel like making a roster and posting it here out of boredom now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Unless that new Fire Emblem game did amazingly well.



It's sold very well in Japan so far, and America is gonna be getting it also.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's sold very well in Japan so far, and America is gonna be getting it also.



Oh, then yeah will probably get new FE characters besides Lyn then. I'm not really a Fire Emblem fan so I never look it up. I am however interested in playing the games though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Oh, then yeah will probably get new FE characters besides Lyn then. I'm not really a Fire Emblem fan so I never look it up. I am however interested in playing the games though.



In Meele Roy was included to promote his game, Ike was in Brawl when Raident Dawn was the most recent. Going by this The new protagonist for Fire Emblem 3DS will most likely be the new FE rep.

I still want to see Lyndis though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> In Meele Roy was included to promote his game, Ike was in Brawl when Raident Dawn was the most recent. Going by this The new protagonist for Fire Emblem 3DS will most likely be the new FE rep.
> 
> I still want to see Lyndis though.



Lyn is a popular choice at the moment. So is the new FE protagonist. Oh and maybe the Black Knight?


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2012)

At the moment all I really want is Mewtwo, Isaac and Black Mage. Medusa and King K. Rool would be pretty cool as well. 

Oh and they better not cut Ness, Falco and Lucario 



> If another trainer is going to be added, it may as well be Blue.



What would his pokemon be?  Eevee, Arcanine and Rhydon?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2012)

valerian said:


> What would his pokemon be?  Eevee, Arcanine and Rhydon?



Pidgeot, Arcanine and Exeggutor


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bumping for news from Sakurai.
> 
> So in the mean time we have SSB, Melee, Brawl, and the new Sony Smash bros to kill time.


shit, i gonna be dead by that time.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Pidgeot, Arcanine and Exeggutor



Nah Pidgeot wouldn't work and would look just weird, and Eevee needs to be in his team.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Prediction Roster for SBBWIIU/3DS.*

Part 1 Mario Series

Super Mario Bros Series:
Mario
Luigi - Final Smash should be the Poltergust 3000 from Luigi's mansion. 
Peach
Bowser

Newcomers:
Bowser Jr: He is by far the most requested Mario character. A great choice because he is a villain and he is the most recurring Villain after Bowser himself. Appearing in such games like Super Mario Galaxy 1/2 and New Super Mario Bros WII. Despite looking like a smaller Bowser, he would not play like him. Also the possibility of turning into Shadow Mario would be awesome.  

Paper Mario: Unlike Toon Link/Link Paper Mario will be a completely different character from Mario. He will also share Game and Watch's properties of being 2D. He also has a game coming soon.

Other Possible Characters:

Waluigi: A fan favorite. Could represent the Mario series by having a moveset from them(Tennis Racket,Kart Move could be his Side Special) and his signature Bomb. 

Toad: As much as I don't want him, I wouldn't count him out. He is very popular in Japan and he finished 4th in the official Melee Poll. Only behind Peach, Bowser, and Wario. Peach and Bowser got in Meele and Wario got in Brawl. could this mean something? He also had his own game. But being Peach's B Move might hurt his possible inclusion.

Rosalina: Yes this character is very popular. Popular enough to be in Mario kart but doesn't have any moveset potential to be in this game. 

Honorable Mentions Include: King Boo, Daisy, and Dry Bones. They have little to no chance but who knows? 

Next up is Mario Sub Series(Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Wario)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm hoping for more detailed skins rather than just different coloration. Maybe Link's different skins could be Skyward Sword, Twiligh Princess, Ocarina, etc. Pokemon Trainer could have Red's outfit, Gold's, Brendan's, Lucas'...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Part 1 Mario Series
> 
> Super Mario Bros Series:
> Mario
> ...



Rosalina can be Sakurai'd. (Sakurai making up a move set just for her. He did this for Captain Falcon and Fox)

Waluigi could be the greatest joke character ever in this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Rosalina can be Sakurai'd. (Sakurai making up a move set just for her. He did this for Captain Falcon and Fox)
> 
> Waluigi could be the greatest joke character ever in this game.



Waluigi would be soo boss

Plus with this music he would be the ultimate Badass. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SDFpzGNY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm hoping for more detailed skins rather than just different coloration. Maybe Link's different skins could be Skyward Sword, Twiligh Princess, Ocarina, etc. Pokemon Trainer could have Red's outfit, Gold's, Brendan's, Lucas'...



It'd be awesome if they gave Link his ALTTP design as a costume.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

I really want an Animal Crossing character in the new Smash Bros. game.

His/her attacks could consist of using the various tools, like the shovel, fishing rod, slingshot, etc.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm hoping for more detailed skins rather than just different coloration. Maybe Link's different skins could be Skyward Sword, Twiligh Princess, Ocarina, etc. Pokemon Trainer could have Red's outfit, Gold's, Brendan's, Lucas'...



That would be interesting.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Waluigi would be soo boss
> 
> Plus with this music he would be the ultimate Badass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SDFpzGNY8[/YOUTUBE]



Now we need Bomberman to go in and show Waluigi who the true explosive expert is.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2012)

valerian said:


> Nah Pidgeot wouldn't work and would look just weird, and Eevee needs to be in his team.



Imo pidgeot could be interesting in smash.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 20, 2012)

3DS version's online will kick Brawl's ass, calling it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm hoping for more detailed skins rather than just different coloration. Maybe Link's different skins could be Skyward Sword, Twiligh Princess, Ocarina, etc. Pokemon Trainer could have Red's outfit, Gold's, Brendan's, Lucas'...



Oh god yes. From what I can tell, games in general have been missing this option, sadly.

It'd be a nice way to put in references or characters that would otherwise be clones, assuming you could unlock them, it can give the player a little extra incentive to play the classic, boss or multi-man modes, and most importantly, it'd get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like me to stop complaining about them not actually putting the better princess in the franchise (Daisy).

The new SSX fall flat when it comes to that too. Fighting games used to do those kinda things all the time (Tekken most notably). Why does it seem like so few modern games take advantage of it?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

Who the fuck is Geno?! X should be in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2012)

Megaman?

Right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well apparently Namco is helping with SSB4 now.


----------



## TSC (Jun 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well apparently Namco is helping with SSB4 now.



Pac-man confirmed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Who the fuck is Geno?! X should be in it.


Screw that, we need Classic!


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well apparently Namco is helping with SSB4 now.







> *With this partnership, Nintendo says it is taking "a different approach" to the game's development*. No estimated release window for the title was offered.
> 
> "The project has just gotten started," admitted Sakurai. "Bear in mind that not only are we developing two titles simultaneously, but we announced the project before we even started actual development, so I'm afraid we will likely have to keep you waiting for quite a while."
> 
> Kobayashi added, "*All the top creators from Namco Bandai are gathered here to create a never-before-seen dream team for this project. We will fully utilize our experience and knowledge in action/fighting game development*, technical capability, and organizational strength."



SSB4 being developed with the competitive gamers in mind?

No more tripping?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> SSB4 being developed with the competitive gamers in mind?
> 
> No more tripping?



Tripping because Miyamoto is a troll. 

But this is going to be awesome either way. 



TSC said:


> Pac-man confirmed.



Wanting Pac-Man and Lloyd. 



Stunna said:


> Screw that, we need Classic!



Classic was a Nintendo great after all.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Tripping because Miyamoto is a troll.
> 
> But this is going to be awesome either way.



Yeah and we have to wait awhile before seeing the finished product. :/

Mentioned SSB4 team members:



> In order to make Mr. Sakurai proud, we will take on this project with NAMCO BANDAI?s best staff! Yoshito Higuchi, the producer and the director of the ?Tales? series, Tetsuya Akatsuka, producer and director of ?Mobile Suit Gundam: Extreme Vs.,? the art director/sound director of the ?SoulCalibur? series, the main development team staff from the ?TEKKEN? series?and that?s just for starters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Yeah and we have to wait awhile before seeing the finished product. :/
> 
> Mentioned SSB4 team members:



Yeah, it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2012)

LLOYD IRVING HERE WE GO


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 22, 2012)

Please Sakurai add Skull Kid & Roy..


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 22, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Please Sakurai add Skull Kid & Roy..



Why would they add Skull Kid and Roy? Neither of them are likely to appear, because Fire Emblem characters in Smash will always be Marth and a loard from the newest fire emblem game. At least, this is the pattern so far, so I don't see Roy returning. Skull Kid....isn't likely either; consider the fact that he had a chance of coming into Brawl, but he didn't. Well, if Operation Moonfall is successful and we get Majora's Mask for 3DS or something, it'll be more plausible.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Why would they add Skull Kid and Roy? Neither of them are likely to appear, because Fire Emblem characters in Smash will always be Marth and a loard from the newest fire emblem game. At least, this is the pattern so far, so I don't see Roy returning. Skull Kid....isn't likely either; consider the fact that he had a chance of coming into Brawl, but he didn't. Well, if Operation Moonfall is successful and we get Majora's Mask for 3DS or something, it'll be more plausible.



I can see Ike returning since he wasn't a clone of Marth. So we would see Marth, Ike, and Krom(3DS Protagonist). If any Zelda character gets in the next one it will most likely be Ghriam or w/e his name his.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 22, 2012)

Krom will definitely be in, Awakening vastly outsold any Fire Emblem in recent history.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Krom is definitely getting in.

As from Zelda, yeah, Ghirahim is the most likely to get in.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I can see Ike returning since he wasn't a clone of Marth. So we would see Marth, Ike, and Krom(3DS Protagonist). If any Zelda character gets in the next one it will most likely be Ghriam or w/e his name his.



I don't think they'll add Ghirahim, this game probably won't come out until 2014 and by then a new LoZ game will most likely be announced.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

valerian said:


> I don't think they'll add Ghirahim, this game probably won't come out until 2014 and by then a new LoZ game will most likely be announced.



True, but at the moment Ghirahim is the most likely.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Same goes for Zoroark as well I guess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

valerian said:


> Same goes for Zoroark as well I guess.



Yep. Just wait, a new Mewtwo esque character will appear and people will want it over Zoroark.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> LLOYD IRVING HERE WE GO





Also, (the top of) my wishlist:
Scizor
Blaziken
Skull kid (with Majora's Mask on)
Vaati
Micaiah
Sothe
Isaac


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

^ With the exception of Isaac. This kid will be disappointed when this game comes out.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> ^ With the exception of Isaac. This kid will be disappointed when this game comes out.



They aren't necessities, but what's the world without hopes and dreams


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 22, 2012)

what about Waluigi giving him move from the party and sports game?

Ben Tennyson as gues character?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> They aren't necessities, but what's the world without hopes and dreams



True True I know what you mean. There are some characters that I really want but have a low chance. But I'm hoping that they be in the game. You never know. Captain Falcon, Ness, Ice Climbers, Game and Watch, and ROB were unexpected characters.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> True True I know what you mean. There are some characters that I really want but have a low chance. But I'm hoping that they be in the game. You never know. Captain Falcon, Ness, Ice Climbers, Game and Watch, and ROB were unexpected characters.



Exactly. 
The anticipation is a big part of the fun for me, but my anticipated characters not becoming PCs doesn't have repercussions for my fun with the game in the end.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Exactly.
> The anticipation is a big part of the fun for me, but my anticipated characters not becoming PCs doesn't have repercussions for my fun with the game in the end.



I wish more people were like you. I know some people who said they weren't gona buy they game if Geno or Megaman wasn't included.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I wish more people were like you. I know some people who said they weren't gona buy they game if Geno or Megaman wasn't included.




And I never got that mentality as, as I see it, one's essentially taking away one's own fun that way.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I wish more people were like you. I know some people who said they weren't gona buy they game if Geno or Megaman wasn't included.



I never understood that either.

It's funny though, i knew people who said they wouldn't get brawl because Megaman and Geno weren't in it. And they still bought it anyway.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never understood all this hype for Geno.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I never understood that either.
> 
> It's funny though, i knew people who said they wouldn't get brawl because Megaman and Geno weren't in it. And they still bought it anyway.



Maybe they think their negativity positively influences the outcome for them.

..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

valerian said:


> I've never understood all this hype for Geno.



I thought I was the only one...

He was just a party member in SMRPG and never appeared until a cameo in Mario & Luigi: Super Star Saga. So let me ask you people how does a Mario character who appears in only TWO games which one of them was a small cameo should get in over more deserving characters like Issac or Bowser Jr.  

If he gets in then w/e i don't really mind but he shouldn't be the first choice among other characters despite his hype/popularity IMO.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Isn't he a third party character as well?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

valerian said:


> Isn't he a third party character as well?



He is owned by square so yes but he is still technically a Mario character.

Also even as a Third Party. Megaman or now any Namco character(preferably Lloyd or Pacman) would be a better 3rd party choice. 

Although I personally wana see Travis Touchdown from No More Heroes but his chances are very low.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I thought I was the only one...
> 
> He was just a party member in SMRPG and never appeared until a cameo in Mario & Luigi: Super Star Saga. So let me ask you people how does a Mario character who appears in only TWO games which one of them was a small cameo should get in over more deserving characters like Issac or Bowser Jr.
> 
> If he gets in then w/e i don't really mind but he shouldn't be the first choice among other characters despite his hype/popularity IMO.



Geno was a living puppet who hand machine gun finger, lasers, and an over powered fire disk.  Plus he was an epic party member. 

Still not as deserving of a spot as Pac-Man or Lloyd though. Hell even Jack Frost deserves a spot more than Geno.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Non-Specific Action Figure is more deserving.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Non-Specific Action Figure is more deserving.



He better get in.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

I can see it now


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2012)

Geno was basically "pure goodness" from the skies sent to to make the seven stars back into Star Road
Star road exists to wishes can be made and without Star Road no wishes can be made
So this being takes the form of a wooden doll because at the time a Villain that paralyzed everyone who was not indoors with his arrows
and it believed that that doll was the strongest

So it walks into the forest to hunt down the villain Bowyer and with the help of Mario and Mallow pwn Bowyer and retrieve one of the stars 
Then he joins up and then he rapestomps Smithy with Mario and Co

What makes him awesome is that he is a Lightning  Glass Cannon Mage
He usually attacks first and rips the field apart with several AoE spells 
So if you get lucky he can nuke the field before any other character gets a turn 
And he possesses a knowledge of a greater picture than mario and the party cannot fully understand 
[he is as we find out a warrior from the stars/star road and/or the powers that watch over star road you know
the road that rants WISHES]
as well as knowing that Smithy [the big bad] wanted a world full of war and weapons and no wishes

And before The spirit inhabited the doll, Geno, as a non-powered doll, knocked Mario out for a night 

Plus he has an attack that deals 9999 damage to a single non-boss enemy 
GENO WHIRL
And no non-boss enemy can withstand it

He strikes first and either rips the field a new one or instant kills a non-boss enemy

For all purposes he is a [lower] cosmic being in the Marioverse
And he was a character a good portion of fans wanted to see more of.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2012)

valerian said:


> I've never understood all this hype for Geno.



Yeah, me niether. Then again, I'd never even heard of SMRPG 'til Brawl was announced, so I'm not really an authority on the matter.

The team they're putting together sound really, really nice. I just hope in that getting people from more competitive fighter backgrounds the fun isn't sucked out of it.

I like my explosions, nanners and gimmick stages. 

Eh, what am I worrying about? Sakurai knows what he's doing. So how long until Lloyd is announced?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2012)

Well if the guys at Namco are getting involved Lloyd and Kratos please.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 22, 2012)

Link should get his Semi-spike back.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Well if the guys at Namco are getting involved Lloyd and Kratos please.



It'd (also) be awesome if Luke somehow made it in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

I would main Geno totally if he was included.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, me niether. Then again, I'd never even heard of SMRPG 'til Brawl was announced, so I'm not really an authority on the matter.
> 
> The team they're putting together sound really, really nice. I just hope in that getting people from more competitive fighter backgrounds the fun isn't sucked out of it.
> 
> ...



As far as the retarded ass fight mechanics in Brawl are concerned, no he didn't. 

Hopefully he'd have learned a lesson and fixed his mistake.



Linkdarkside said:


> Link should get his Semi-spike back.



Did he ever have one?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> As far as the retarded ass fight mechanics in Brawl are concerned, no he didn't.
> 
> Hopefully he'd have learned a lesson and fixed his mistake.



He did succeed in what he wanted to create: a really casual fighting game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> As far as the retarded ass fight mechanics in Brawl are concerned, no he didn't.
> 
> Hopefully he'd have learned a lesson and fixed his mistake.



Don't be that guy Shion. I like you too much....



Scizor said:


> He did succeed in what he wanted to create: a really casual fighting game.





Anyway,



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> Did he ever have one?



If I'm thinking of the same thinking of the same thing you guys are, in Melee he did. I think it was his DAir. I didn't even know they even took it away in Brawl (<-- not a Link player).


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Don't be that guy Shion. I like you too much....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I just hated the tripping.. that's what's been up my ass for a while. 

Yeah, I forgot about his tiny ass spike.. lol. I was never a Link player either. 

Either that, or it was shit; therefore, un-memorable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

So if tripping is gone then would you quit bitching?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So if tripping is gone then would you quit bitching?



Not in the slightest. 

It's the reason why I quit playing Brawl altogether and ended up playing Project M. 

I could bitch about Brawl all day, but I still enjoyed playing it. 

Competitiveness is what I was looking for in Brawl, and it had none.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

> Masahiro Sakurai, the lead game designer behind Smash Bros has called out a devoted fan on Twitter for criticising the collaboration between Nintendo and Namco Bandai for Smash Bros on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. The Twitter follower claimed that Namco Bandai is incompetent, and ultimately shouldn’t be involved in the development of the game. Sakurai tweeted the following back to the aggravated Twitter fan.





> “Knock off looking down on them with narrow-minded thinking.”


Collab should be Great.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So if tripping is gone then would you quit bitching?



Unlikely. Maybe not him but people always complain about something. I can see 4 years from now when the game comes out...

"Why isn't _ in this Game!!!???" 

"Why is _ blank in this game?!??!" "He sucks!!"

"There is only 50 characters in this game!!!??" "I wanted over 100!!!"

"_ is soo cheap I hate anyone who pick him!!!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

Pfft. Project M....

Lovely.

Brawl seemed competitive to me, i've played it wuth my friends a lot and it was the shit back then.  Still play it a lot more than Melee imo.

One of the only things i could really bitch about in Brawl was online. Fucking dog-piss that was.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pfft. Project M....
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> ...



Brawl online was the single worst thing in the game. 

Project M is great and all but I don't see why is soo amazing. if I wanted to play a game with Melee physics I would play Melee.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pfft. Project M....
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> ...



I, too, played the shit out of brawl.

But when it comes to tournaments where everyone chooses Meta Knight or Pit and it becomes a clusterfuck of the same crap, that's where I draw the line. 

Yes, the online was complete ass pimples. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Brawl online was the single worst thing in the game.
> 
> Project M is great and all but I don't see why is soo amazing. if I wanted to play a game with Melee physics I would play Melee.



I'd agree with you, but what I see that Project M is much more  balanced than Melee was. 

Therefore, can jump into Project M and play the shit out of it with more gusto.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Unlikely. Maybe not him but people always complain about something. I can see 4 years from now when the game comes out...
> 
> "Why isn't _ in this Game!!!???"
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

And yeah, why bother using an engine mod to make a game play like Melee when i already have it sitting in my room anyway? Brawl was fine in my book accept for online obviously, but it was Sakurai's first time so at least he got much better at it in KI.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Unlikely. Maybe not him but people always complain about something. I can see 4 years from now when the game comes out...
> 
> "Why isn't _ in this Game!!!???"
> 
> ...



i remember some douche bag i knew complained about Lucas and Ness because he sucked with them. (Kept on saying they shouldn't be in the game) I explained to him that he needs to practice more he got mad and had a bitch fit.

I played against him two times and i played as both Lucas and Ness and owned his ass and he was his best character. *coughmetaknightcough*

That was about a year ago though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I, too, played the shit out of brawl.
> 
> But when it comes to tournaments where everyone chooses Meta Knight or Pit and it becomes a clusterfuck of the same crap, that's where I draw the line.
> gusto.



People pick Pit in tounreys? That news. I thought the more popular characters where Meta Knight, Snake, Falco and Ice Climbers. Is there something I'm not seeing?

But dito on MK.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I thought I was the only one...
> 
> He was just a party member in SMRPG and never appeared until a cameo in Mario & Luigi: Super Star Saga. So let me ask you people how does a Mario character who appears in only TWO games which one of them was a small cameo should get in over more deserving characters like Issac or Bowser Jr.
> 
> If he gets in then w/e i don't really mind but he shouldn't be the first choice among other characters despite his hype/popularity IMO.





Shirker said:


> Yeah, me niether. Then again, I'd never even heard of SMRPG 'til Brawl was announced, so I'm not really an authority on the matter.
> 
> The team they're putting together sound really, really nice. I just hope in that getting people from more competitive fighter backgrounds the fun isn't sucked out of it.
> 
> ...



Geno was basically "pure goodness" from the skies sent to to make the seven stars back into Star Road
Star road exists to wishes can be made and without Star Road no wishes can be made
So this being takes the form of a wooden doll because at the time a Villain that paralyzed everyone who was not indoors with his arrows
and it believed that that doll was the strongest

So it walks into the forest to hunt down the villain Bowyer and with the help of Mario and Mallow pwn Bowyer and retrieve one of the stars
Then he joins up and then he rapestomps Smithy with Mario and Co
He even convinces bowser
King Koopa to continue fighting after Bowser said no and got his castle back

What makes him awesome is that he is a Lightning Glass Cannon Mage
He usually attacks first and rips the field apart with several AoE spells or one target high damage spells
So if you get lucky he can nuke the field before any other character gets a turn
And he possesses a knowledge of a greater picture than mario and the party cannot fully understand
[he is as we find out a warrior from the stars/star road and/or the powers that watch over star road you know
the road that rants WISHES]
as well as knowing that Smithy [the big bad] wanted a world full of war and weapons with no wishes
It's assumed he can grant wishes because IIRC Gaz wanted his doll to be the strongest while many other people that were being paralyzed wanted someone to put an end to Bowyer
So yeah. Even while star road is broken and no wishes can be granted... he still makes them come true by taking a direct intervention. 

And before The spirit inhabited the doll, Geno, as a non-powered doll, knocked Mario out for a night

Plus he has an attack that deals 9999 damage to a single non-boss enemy
GENO WHIRL
And no non-boss enemy can withstand it

He strikes first and either rips the field a new one or instant kills a non-boss enemy

For all purposes he is a [lower] cosmic being in the Marioverse
And he was a character a good portion of fans wanted to see more of.

Meow! :33

tl;dr
new character shows up
he is a warrior from the stars assumed low cosmic entity 
pwns shit
 fastest AoE glass cannon
His single target attacks were powerful and spammy 
great character development 
Has a knowledge of "how things work" beyond normal comprehension
we wanted more :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Geno was basically "pure goodness" from the skies sent to to make the seven stars back into Star Road
> Star road exists to wishes can be made and without Star Road no wishes can be made
> So this being takes the form of a wooden doll because at the time a Villain that paralyzed everyone who was not indoors with his arrows
> and it believed that that doll was the strongest
> ...



Geno Whirl is too broken for Smash.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you just posted the same exact thing as yesterday? 

Yeah Yeah Geno is amazing. If he makes it then its great nothing to bitch over but my point was that there are much better deserving characters and people(not you) act like he should be the first choice.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> i remember some douche bag i knew complained about Lucas and Ness because he sucked with them. (Kept on saying they shouldn't be in the game) I explained to him that he needs to practice more he got mad and had a bitch fit.
> 
> I played against him two times and i played as both Lucas and Ness and owned his ass and he was his best character. *coughmetaknightcough*
> 
> That was about a year ago though.



A similar Story with was when my friends thought that Peach was the worst character in the game and a princess shouldn't be in the game. But my brother disagreed and he pretty much killed of all them with Peach. Peach is an underrated character that's why she is soo good.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Geno Whirl is too broken for Smash.



Well yeah. Make that his final smash or dont put it in xD



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Did you just posted the same exact thing as yesterday?
> 
> Yeah Yeah Geno is amazing. If he makes it then its great nothing to bitch over but my point was that there are much better deserving characters and people(not you) act like he should be the first choice.



edited a little :33
I forgot that he directly "granted" wishes by kicking ass

I love Geno but I also love love LOVE Megaman.
As much as I love Geno and want to see him put foot to ass he is not first in line.

IF YOU ARE A MEGAMAN FAN WATCH THIS VIDEO BY EGORAPTOR
He shows us the awesomeness of Megaman and Megaman X

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been watching ego raptor before it became popular 

But still great video though. I believe Megaman should be in SSB4 as he more or less fits in the game like a puzzle piece.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Well yeah. Make that his final smash or dont put it in xD



How about this?



Geno Flash?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

@SBG: I agree
Megaman should have a down B that gives him a random power up like Metalman Saw blade etc

Geno Flash
Good times :33


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> @SBG: I agree
> Megaman should have a down B that gives him a random power up like Metalman Saw blade etc
> 
> Geno Flash
> Good times :33



Perfect Megaman Stage would be Willys Castle 
and the perfect music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIWiQn5Fu6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Geno Whirl is too broken for Smash.



Brawl already had something like it with fire emblem.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

Brb digging out my gamecube and megaman anniversary collection



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Brawl already had something like it with fire emblem.



What from FE was broken?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> What from FE was broken?


It was basically an horizontal instant kill.
[YOUTUBE]MiXsoOYtJps[/YOUTUBE]
Then there's roy's smash.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> People pick Pit in tounreys? That news. I thought the more popular characters where Meta Knight, Snake, Falco and Ice Climbers. Is there something I'm not seeing?
> 
> But dito on MK.



Those are the more popular ones. 

What I've been facing recently are just the MK's and the Pits. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

Gliding and spam

And what was broken with Roy?
Why even mention him about brawl? O:


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Man, I just hated the tripping.. that's what's been up my ass for a while.



Y'know, tripping never bothered me much, or wasn't a gamebreaker, anyway. Only got me killed once the entire time I've been playing.

What _does_ bother me about Brawl though is the hitstun... or lack thereof. If your percentage is low enough, you can litterally NAir your way out of combos, or you can dodge, or just run in a different direction. How are you supposed to pull off combos like that? If they'd've fixed that, Brawl would actually be better than Melee, but that's just me.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It was basically an horizontal instant kill.
> VID*
> Then there's roy's smash.



You mean people found a way for this attack to actually hit someone? Color me surprised.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> And what was broken with Roy?



[YOUTUBE]A52WK0uMgUU[/YOUTUBE]


Axl Low said:


> Gliding and spam
> 
> And what was broken with Roy?
> Why even mention him about brawl? O:



Ike is a Roy clone I'd rather just call him Roy.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 23, 2012)

^lolwut?
Ike was hardly a clone of Roy. Roy was the unoriginal clone of Marth


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ike is a Roy clone I'd rather just call him Roy.



I going to go out on limb and say you haven't played Brawl before.


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm going to go out on limb and say that he's fucking with you guys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^lolwut?
> Ike was hardly a clone of Roy. Roy was the unoriginal clone of Marth



More like Marth was the unoriginal clone of Roy 
I always just saw Ike as a slower hitting Roy.


Sol_Blackguy said:


> I going to go out on limb and say you haven't played Brawl before.



Nah I beat it, beat both Melee and brawl.
Haven't touched Melee in forever though.
[YOUTUBE]TRS8PY-HtPA[/YOUTUBE]
Notice anything, like you know fire on the ground and fire up.
[YOUTUBE]FXmbuQDuAlY[/YOUTUBE]
ROY CLONE in brawl.


valerian said:


> I'm going to go out on limb and say that he's fucking with you guys.



A bit.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 23, 2012)

valerian said:


> I'm going to go out on limb and say that he's fucking with you guys.



I'm going out on a limb and say that you right


----------



## DedValve (Jun 23, 2012)

Ike as a Roy clone?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Ike as a Roy clone?


I exaggerate really, but come on.


Why does he even have that.
Or this.

Even roy has a fire related ups himself.
This would have been much more suited to roy as Ike doesn't do anything like this.
That is to say they where making Roy partway into it and went, "lets make it Ike instead".


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Those are the more popular ones.
> 
> What I've been facing recently are just the MK's and the Pits. Why? I have no idea.



But Pit's just above Mid tier..


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 23, 2012)

I miss Mewtwo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Still wanting Bomberman.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

With Namco working alongside Sakurai, does that mean the fighting will be even more balanced than ever?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 23, 2012)

What's all this bitching about _tripping_? I didn't even notice it until you guys mentioned it.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Amq0KhRleDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

^Thats what the player gets for being a stupid ass.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What's all this bitching about _tripping_? I didn't even notice it until you guys mentioned it.



Lol, I still remember when players "discovered" it at a brawl demo and called it an ink drop when they thought it could be cancelled.



It was speculated to be a new technique for brawl similar to air dodging.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakurai:


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 23, 2012)

I can understand how tripping could mess up a competitive match.  But for just some casual fun, it's yet another random, funny thing that could happen in the middle of a match.  The screams of someone whom's character just tripped is always hilarious.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

Tripping's barley even an issue for me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> With Namco working alongside Sakurai, does that mean the fighting will be even more balanced than ever?



Hopefully.**


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Tripping's barley even an issue for me.



Same, I spend too much time in the air since dashing toward my opponent is usually a trip to hurtville anyway.

I think most peoples' gripe with tripping isn't that it exists, but that you can't turn it off like you can with items. It's mostly the competitive players that really hate it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 24, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> I can understand how tripping could mess up a competitive match.  *But for just some casual fun*, it's yet another random, funny thing that could happen in the middle of a match.  The screams of someone whom's character just tripped is always hilarious.



For me, it's this 99% of the time, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, for me, I love the gimmicks, and the chaos, like how it was intended to be.

So perhaps you can turn some of them off, like items, like tripping.

Cause I hardly ever tripped


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 24, 2012)

It just got annoying as all hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

So I hear the Soul Calibur team and Tekken Team will be helping work on this Smash, count me as excited now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2012)

NOW  you're interested?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> NOW  you're interested?



Was there a reason to be interested before?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 25, 2012)

^


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Was there a reason to be interested before?



come on bro, smash always offers top tier competetive entertainment for all fighting game fans. Straight out of the box, and all default settings on, it offers the most balanced competitive gameplay.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Was there a reason to be interested before?



I genuinely laughed out loud.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 29, 2012)

Well since Namco is now collaborating with this game, doesn't that pretty much guarantee a namco character being playable?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2012)

Not 100% but I can see them putting a Namco character in the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Well since Namco is now collaborating with this game, doesn't that pretty much guarantee a namco character being playable?


 Baten Kaitos characters confirmed!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Well since Namco is now collaborating with this game, doesn't that pretty much guarantee a namco character being playable?



It seems kind of obvious that a Namco character or some other 'symbol' of representation will be put in. 

As you said, Namco IS collaborating with the making of the game, therefore, they have to be represented in some way. 

Hell, it could be a change in fighting mechanics, stage, character.. it's still up in the air, at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Again Baten Kaitos characters confirmed bitches


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 30, 2012)

I would be so ecstatic if Kalas was playable 
Was such a good game yo, and it was only for the GC !


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

How would ypu guys react if Edward Cullens was confirmed to be in this game?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2012)

Confused as shit, since I wouldn't expect the Japanese to know a damn thing about pop literature in the US.
Followed by disappointement since all of his attacks would be multiple types of brooding.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How would ypu guys react if Edward Cullens was confirmed to be in this game?



Dat western audience appeal. As if they needed it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Followed by disappointement since all of his attacks would be multiple types of brooding.



Then comes his Final smash which would flood the screen with his fake sparkles flailing among other characters, poisoning them.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2012)

Only if you can hear the girl whisper "Vampire" in the background with plenty of reverb.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

It's simply genius, but it would be even more better with Justin Beiber as an assist trophy. His offensive attack would be his million $ hit "Baby".


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How would ypu guys react if Edward Cullens was confirmed to be in this game?



Does he attack using sparkles?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

Yesssssssssssss. 

*Game Zone: PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale Has Advantages Over Super Smash Bros.*



> Earlier this year, Sony revealed their Super Smash Bros. clone – PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale for PlayStation 3 and PlayStation Vita. Ever since they were first leaked, the upcoming titles have been greatly praised by video game journalists. Game Zone recently made a list of five advantages that PlayStation Battle Royale has over Nintendo’s Super Smash Bros. Are Game Zone’s reasons, which are listed below, enough to prove that PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale will be better than than Super Smash Bros.?
> 
> *1. More Unpredictability In The Backgrounds
> 2. Online Play Is Sure To Be Much More Convenient
> ...





ORLY?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2012)

**Cheap Ring outs**

What fucking pussies.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Those are some pretty irrelevant "advantages" I see. 

That's like saying this iced coffee is better than the other iced coffee because this iced coffee has an extra ice cube.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Who complains about cheap ring outs in a Smash Bros. game?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

"Cheap ring outs"


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who complains about cheap ring outs in a Smash Bros. game?



Idiots, that's who.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 1, 2012)

Allow me to heartily laugh at these news 

*deep inhale* HA, HA, HA, HA, HA, HA, haaaa. 

That will be all. Continue discussing why brawl sucks, melee rules, metaknight is cheap, so on and so forth my children.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 1, 2012)

Reason why Smash Bros has an Advantage over Playstation All Stars.

Its being developed by mother fucking Namco.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2012)

> 1. More Unpredictability In The Backgrounds



                    .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, the "No cheap rig outs" thing is extremely retarded. How are the ring outs cheap? That's the point of the game....

Also, #1 confuses me. Isn't the unpredictability what people bitch and moan endlessly about in Brawl... or in Smash period? How is having the backgrounds be more unpredictable aid it?

The rest I actually kinda agree with.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jul 1, 2012)

@gamezone:


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 1, 2012)

How can the game be played competitively with MORE unpredictable backgrounds? 

Sony may be setting themselves up for a flop..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

The only thing the list has over Smash Bros. is online (considering Brawl's case....) but even that doesn't matter since the next SSB title for the Wii U/3DS are bound to have a more stable online.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2012)

*Smash Bros Wii U Probably Won’t Feature More Characters*



> Smash Bros series creator Masahiro Sakurai has told Nintendo Power that Smash Bros Wii U and 3DS probably won’t feature a host of new characters, because the team want to focus on quality, rather than quantity. Sakurai says that he would rather refine the existing roster, instead of adding additional characters.
> 
> *“It isn’t a matter of ‘if the next game has 50 characters, that’ll be enough.’ There is a certain charm to games that have huge casts of playable characters, but they tend to have issues with game balance and it becomes very difficult to fine-tune each character and have them all feel distinctive.
> 
> “In terms of quantity, we’ve probably already reached the limit of what’s feasible. I think a change of direction may be what’s needed.”*





Can't wait for people to take this out of context.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

But I want more characters.. Kick Sonic out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Smash Bros Wii U Probably Won’t Feature More Characters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy who casual'd up smash about possible balance issues due to the amount of characters?

It wasn't the roster that broke Brawl, Metaknight did that on his own.

Also, ..

I just.. I need to lay down.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> But I want more characters.. *Kick Sonic out!!!!!!!!!!!*



No.  Why the hate on Sonic???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> No.  Why the hate on Sonic???


 He has no business in this game...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2012)

Sonic brings his business wherever he wants to. FTL bitches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

They care about balance now? What's going on.


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2012)

Get rid of Jigglypuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

valerian said:


> Get rid of Jigglypuff.



That's my main though. 

They need to drop the clones first like Falco and Ganondorf, or change them drastically.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Can't wait for people to take this out of context.



I guess I'll start!

Well, I'm hoping they're not seriously considering *not* adding new characters, so judging by his comment on making characters more unique, they're gonna be scrapping/replacing some of the old ones.

Could this mean that alternate costumes could be on the horizon?! Please say yes, Sakurai!



Scizor said:


> The guy who casual'd up smash about possible balance issues due to the amount of characters?
> 
> It wasn't the roster that broke Brawl, Metaknight did that on his own.
> 
> ...



Can't see why this makes you see red, seeing as the physics changes and stuff he made were specifically made to even the playing field a bit. He said that himself. He stated it. With his mouth. jesus...

As for Metaknight... well yeah, you actually have a point. I'm guessing the reason he got the guys from Namco was to help avoid making that same mistake twice. Every attempt they made to balance the game ended up causing balance issues, so it was time to call in some help.



Malvingt2 said:


> But I want more characters.. Kick Sonic out!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll let the intense spike of irrational nerd rage you just caused in me to subside and say I doubt he or Snake are gonna be in this game. I'm guessing they were a one time thing. If they do make the cut, I'll honestly be surprised.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's my main though.
> 
> They need to drop the clones first like Falco and Ganondorf, or change them drastically.



Wasn't falco changed enough in brawl?

Ganondorf could use some more work though.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 2, 2012)

Whaat?! I hope he adds more characters :[

I just thinking of which Namco character would be better, Lloyd or Kalas

I can't imagine how much he needs to change? I figured he'd balance the characters out, and just add a few little more details, and wha-la!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Can't see why this makes you see red, seeing as the physics changes and stuff he made were specifically made to even the playing field a bit. He said that himself. He stated it. With his mouth. jesus...
> 
> As for Metaknight... well yeah, you actually have a point. I'm guessing the reason he got the guys from Namco was to help avoid making that same mistake twice. Every attempt they made to balance the game ended up causing balance issues, so it was time to call in some help.



Neglecting adding new characters in the name of character balance seems awfully competitive, though. Something he said he wanted to avoid. 

And the balancing didn't work out well at all in brawl, but I agree Namco might help them with that this time around.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 3, 2012)

Im thoroughly enjoying reading all your guys' bitching.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Still waiting for MM


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone will most definitely rage at me for asking this, but is there a reason of having Fox, Falco, AND Wolf in the game?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Someone will most definitely rage at me for asking this, but is there a reason of having Fox, Falco, AND Wolf in the game?



Those are pretty much the only characters who could represent the Star Fox series.

Well, and Krystal I guess, but a lot of people would like to forget she exists.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2012)

What about Slippy?







:ho




"Shion" said:


> Im thoroughly enjoying reading all your guys' bitching.



_You're_ playing that card? Really.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2012)

But are there enough differences between the three to have them all in a single game?

I've never used them much tbh so I don't truly know.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Someone will most definitely rage at me for asking this, but is there a reason of having Fox, Falco, AND Wolf in the game?



landmaster spam :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

how are backgrounds to be unpredictable?
Do you mean like the actual stages?
switch between battlefield, FD, then like pokemon stadium?


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> But are there enough differences between the three to have them all in a single game?
> 
> I've never used them much tbh so I don't truly know.


Yes. People tend to look only at the B-Moves and don't look at the rest of the moveset, which makes them different enough in my opinion.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 3, 2012)

^ I used to do that too, only look at B-moves.

But I started playing as Lucas, and Ness is nowherrre the same character as him


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> What about Slippy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn right, brudda. 

When I do my act, I do so as to piss you guys off.

But this.. *THIS* is precious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bumping for news


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as they keep Toon Link and Olimar, I'm good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pac-Man confirmed for SSB4! 
I will laugh if SSB4 somehow ends up getting young Heihachi.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

I, personally, wouldn't like a Tekken character in smash.

I'd love to see a Tales of character, though.


----------



## Air D (Jul 10, 2012)

Magikarp BETTER be in this game!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

Air D said:


> Magikarp BETTER be in this game!



Down+B = transform into Gyarados.


----------



## Air D (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Down+B = transform into Gyarados.



 Yes!  This needs to happen!  

And what if they continue to draw in more Sonic characters, say Amy or Tails or Knuckles?  Would that be bad?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Air D said:


> And what if they continue to draw in more Sonic characters, say Amy or Tails or Knuckles?  Would that be bad?



We don't want to over saturate the roster with characters not from Nintendo. 

We could use at least one more Sonic character. Probably Shadow or Knuckles.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Air D said:


> Yes!  This needs to happen!
> 
> And what if they continue to draw in more Sonic characters, say Amy or Tails or Knuckles?  Would that be bad?



It's possible since Sonic and Mario has partnered with each other 3 times. 

I want Knuckles but Tails seems like the most likely choice due to being more relevant in the series. Shadow could get in solely because of his popularity. 

But I rather see other 3rd parties like Llyod or Megaman first.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2012)

valerian said:


> Get rid of Jigglypuff.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 10, 2012)

Nah I hope no Tekken character comes into it.

I'd rather have Kalas or Llyod.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> As long as they keep Toon Link and Olimar, I'm good.



LOL 

@Discussion:

Expect some character from Tales. 

It's pretty damn obvious...


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Shadow could get in solely because of his popularity.



He could use guns so he won't be a clone.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 10, 2012)

No Tekken characters.. it's just wrong...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 11, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> He could use guns so he won't be a clone.



Psh, just give him his Sonic Battle moveset and make Chaos Control his Final Smash and done.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Shadow would be a great addition, He doesn't have to be a complete clone. Just tossing some random idea's.

*B - Homing Attack* (Why not)

*Up + B - Jet Boost:* They could have his Jet Boots as his recovery. Have it work like Wolf's recovery with an attack.

*<-or-> + B - Chaos Control Counter:* Have him hold out a Chaos Emerald (Like Peach's Toad Counter)and if he is attacked he quickly warps out and attacks from a random direction(Like Lucario's Counter). 

*v + B - Spindash*

*Final Smash- Perfect Chaos Control:* Have it affect they entire stage like his assist (Just with a more badass start-up) but have all opposing players move even slower, and I mean REALLY slow. For an example of the slow effect: Imagine if you could stack the slow ability 3 of those stopwatch pick-ups. All that with you moving at normal speed leaving afterimages. Now if you attack a player with a move that would send them flying you would get to watch them float through the air very slowly, giving you enough time to follow up with another attack to pummel and juggle them in the air with ease (Changing up their flight trajectory if you want) as you rack up the damage. 

As it ends , the players you beat the hell out of / or sent flying helplessly will begin to gradually start moving at normal speeds and will be seen almost vanishing off the screen depending how much damage was inflicted on them.

For a visual idea of what i'm talking about for the final smash watch this clip vv

[YOUTUBE]Ntc0YyQWdBU[/YOUTUBE]

Just some idea's but I think it would be cool if they did that. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2012)

Throw in Klonoa.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Throw in Klonoa.



As an assist trophy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> As an assist trophy.


I don't get why did Nintendo closed Project Sora? They need more studios...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get why did Nintendo closed Project Sora? They need more studios...



They're actually making new studios but they wont open till 2013. (thats what i've heard at least)

Project Sora was only made for Kid Icarus Uprising.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

Nowadays with the Super Smash Bros. Brawl hacks, I think adding ANY character is possible, technical-wise I mean. 

So yeah, I do think they COULD add Shadow @ the person who mentioned it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Nowadays with the Super Smash Bros. Brawl hacks, I think adding ANY character is possible, technical-wise I mean.
> 
> So yeah, I do think they COULD add Shadow @ the person who mentioned it.



Hacks have gotten Bomberman, Shadow, Jurassic park T-Rex, and Scott Pilgrim in Brawl.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

As far as Namco guests go I think it should be Pac-Man. He had a guest appearence in a Mario Kart game that Namco developed for the arcades so he's had a guest spot before. No Tekken characters simply because Tekken already have Tekken Tag 2 and Tekken X Street Fighter coming out adding Smash Bros to the selection would be too much Tekken.

For new Nintendo characters attention should be given to games not yet part of the Smash Bros selection. Characters from Brawl Assist Trophies are one option (Issac please) and any new Nintendo franchises are a must. As for the existing franchises stick to those with only one or two characters to choose from in Brawl, especially if the new character is a villain.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> As far as Namco guests go I think it should be Pac-Man. He had a guest appearence in a Mario Kart game that Namco developed for the arcades so he's had a guest spot before. No Tekken characters simply because Tekken already have Tekken Tag 2 and Tekken X Street Fighter coming out adding Smash Bros to the selection would be too much Tekken.
> 
> For new Nintendo characters attention should be given to games not yet part of the Smash Bros selection. Characters from Brawl Assist Trophies are one option (Issac please) and any new Nintendo franchises are a must. As for the existing franchises stick to those with only one or two characters to choose from in Brawl, especially if the new character is a villain.



Pac-Man also has the entire being Miyamoto's favorite character and being in a Miyamoto developed game.

And he has a legacy/history with Nintendo.

He is definitely the most deserving at the moment.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Pac-Man also has the entire being Miyamoto's favorite character and being in a Miyamoto developed game.
> 
> And he has a legacy/history with Nintendo.
> 
> He is definitely the most deserving at the moment.


Exactly. Plus when you look at the previous guests Sonic is Sega's mascot, Pac-Man is the same for Namco.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Exactly. Plus when you look at the previous guests Sonic is Sega's mascot, Pac-Man is the same for Namco.



Pac-Man and Sonic were also confirmed to be friends with Mario. 

No offense to Klonoa fans, but I can only see that guy being an assist trophy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2012)

**People expecting more than one character of a single third party franchise**

Lots of disappointments when Japan Time hits.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **People expecting more than one character of a single third party franchise**
> 
> Lots of disappointments when Japan Time hits.





Pretty much this.


----------



## TSC (Jul 11, 2012)

Only new character I hope/want be in this game is MK RAY III from Custom Robo. other than him i'm content with whatever they do. I also think Pac-man going to be in the game. No more sonic characters. ugh. Just leave as Sonic and that's it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 11, 2012)

TSC said:


> Only new character I hope/want be in this game is MK RAY III from Custom Robo. other than him i'm content with whatever they do. I also think Pac-man going to be in the game. No more sonic characters. ugh. Just leave as Sonic and that's it.



Expect him as an assist. 

I agree with the Sonic thing.. 

Only one character from MGS made it in Brawl, only one character from Metroid made it in Brawl, so why in the fuck would they add another character from the Sonic universe?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Mega Man yet?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Has anyone mentioned Mega Man yet?


Well considering the reason behind Mega Man in Street Fighter X Tekken that might be tricky. If Megaman's creator thinks Megaman in a fighting game is nothing new would Smash Bros really change his mind? Also while I like Bad Box Art Mega Man in SFXT I don't want him in SSB4.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well considering the reason behind Mega Man in Street Fighter X Tekken that might be tricky. If Megaman's creator thinks Megaman in a fighting game is nothing new would Smash Bros really change his mind? Also while I like Bad Box Art Mega Man in SFXT I don't want him in SSB4.



IIRC, he said he would let Megaman in smash if he was asked. That might have changed by now though.

Another thing, I also see Snake getting replace by bomberman.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> IIRC, he said he would let Megaman in smash if he was asked. That might have changed by now though.
> 
> Another thing, I also see Snake getting replace by bomberman.


True. Maybe he'll see SSB4 as something new for Megaman since its play style is different from Capcom fighters.


----------



## trollface (Jul 11, 2012)

so is there a confirmed roster of so far characters for this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

trollface said:


> so is there a confirmed roster of so far characters for this?



Yeah, there is.

Mario, Kirby, Link, Pikachu

There, the full roster.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yeah, there is.
> 
> Mario, Kirby, Link, Pikachu
> 
> There, the full roster.


Well damn, at least Kirby made it in.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2012)

I love Kirby... I own with Kirby... and Peach and Lucas


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 11, 2012)

Just give me Bowser, Ness, and Pit and I'll be fine


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2012)

I will destroy you!!


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 11, 2012)

So if Namco Bandai is on this project, is Naruto a plausible character?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> So if Namco Bandai is on this project, is Naruto a plausible character?



No and never will be.

Only characters who started as video game characters are allowed. (They also need to have had or been in one game on any nintendo console)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> So if Namco Bandai is on this project, is Naruto a plausible character?



No. Naruto would be a horrible choice because he doesn't represent Namco like Llyod or Pacman does.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing KOS-MOS in this to be honest but she would belong more in Sony's game then this.


----------



## TSC (Jul 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Expect him as an assist.



He was an assist in brawl. Shouldn't it be about time he become playable?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Soon.....​


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 12, 2012)

TSC said:


> He was an assist in brawl. Shouldn't it be about time he become playable?



Not at all. 

That's why he was an assist in the first place, and not a character.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Zael from The Last Story, hands down.
Aeron from Pandora's Tower, Captain Rainbow and Professor Layton as well.

Saki as well.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Shulk is killing the polls. Good thing. He is my number one character that I want to see in SSBWU.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shulk>>>>>Everyone else right now. (Not counting Mario, Link, Kirby, and Pikachu)


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Shulk>>>>>Everyone else right now. (Not counting Mario, Link, Kirby, and Pikachu)



Fuck, how the fuck did I missed him?

Xenoblade > All.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

If and when Shulk gets in. I want THIS in the game as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7XVMNNZI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Fuck, how the fuck did I missed him?
> 
> Xenoblade > All.





He was an obvious choice from the start though.

In all seriousness, Xenoblade was basically guaranteed for a spot in this game due to it's massive success.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

Shulk in smash would be awesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

THIS, should be the Xenoblade stage.



NOTE: i made this wiki before SSB4 was confirmed.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If and when Shulk gets in. I want THIS in the game as well.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7XVMNNZI8[/YOUTUE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCclUgQk1Lk[/YOUTUBE]

This can work too.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Reminds me of something in Guilty Gear. I love it.

Sharla or Reyn as an Assist Trophy would be awesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dunban assist trophy


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Me too. It needs some of that fast-pace shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

So how about a stage revolving around the Bionis and Mechonis during their battle in the opening of the game?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Daamn, that would be sick.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Daamn, that would be sick.



It could be like Mushroomy Kingdom in brawl where there's two versions.

One without any hazards and it's after the Mechonis and Bionis killed each other. The other during their fight.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Who else but me wouldn't mind if Shulk becomes the new Meta Knight?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Who else but me wouldn't mind if Shulk becomes the new Meta Knight?



I wouldn't mind either, Meta knight was/is a favored character, even if he's b& from tournaments.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2012)

Going to ask a stupid question that I probably already know the answer to, but: Can WiiU games be played on the Wii? If not then I can't play this game. 

On the other hand I do hope they improve their online play.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Going to ask a stupid question that I probably already know the answer to, but: Can WiiU games be played on the Wii? If not then I can't play this game.
> 
> On the other hand I do hope they improve their online play.



Wait did you asked if Wiiu games can be played on the Wii?

I hope no one takes this question seriously.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

So most likely newcomers:

*First/Second Party:*

Shulk

*Third Party:*

Pac-Man






Olivia said:


> Going to ask a stupid question that I probably already know the answer to, but: Can WiiU games be played on the Wii? If not then I can't play this game.



Guessing that your not getting a Wii U.



> On the other hand I do hope they improve their online play.



Namco will at least make it decent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shulk really should get in. If a second character from Xenoblade should be add it, Fiora is the second choices..imo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Another thing they should add is a codec thing to Pit so he can talk with Palutena, Medusa, Hades, and Viridi about his opponents. 

I can already imagine Viridi's reaction to Olimar. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Shulk really should get in. If a second character from Xenoblade should be add it, Fiora is the second choices..imo



I wouldn't mind seeing the final boss of Xenoblade as the final boss of SSB4's story mode.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Shulk really should get in. If a second character from Xenoblade should be add it, Fiora is the second choices..imo



I rather see Dunban but Firoa is more unique thought.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I rather see Dunban but Firoa is more unique thought.



Know what we need, Dickson.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 12, 2012)

N would be an awesome addition. If only for the reason that I want a better version of pkmn trainer.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Going to ask a stupid question that I probably already know the answer to, but: Can WiiU games be played on the Wii? If not then I can't play this game.
> 
> On the other hand I do hope they improve their online play.


The obvious answer is no. Wii games will be playable on the WiiU (and maybe Gamecube games too) but not the other way around. However this game will not be out for bloody ages. Late 2013 is the earliest I can see it coming out when you consider we haven't even seen early gameplay stills or footage. That gives you plenty of time to save up for a WiiU which will be reduced in price by the time this game comes out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> and maybe Gamecube games too



Maybe through the virtual console.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Maybe through the virtual console.


Well since the Wii games will be compatible I suspect the option to use the Gamecube controller will remain. Plus since the Gamecube, Wii and WiiU all use discs it shouldn't be too hard to make the console recognise Gamecube games the same way the Wii does.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well since the Wii games will be compatible I suspect the option to use the Gamecube controller will remain. Plus since the Gamecube, Wii and WiiU all use discs it shouldn't be too hard to make the console recognise Gamecube games the same way the Wii does.



They're not going to support and obsolete controller.

Theres a reason why this exists.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They're not going to support and obsolete controller.
> 
> Theres a reason why this exists.


The Gamecube controller is far from obsolete. In fact it's the best controller the Wii has.


----------



## valerian (Jul 13, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Soon.....​



Voted for Isaac, King K. Rool, Little Mac and N (Pokemon).


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 13, 2012)

Where can you vote? 

I must have my voice heard..


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Eh. As long as at least some of the old characters remain, they can put whoever else in there. But it would be nice to see more females to play.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 13, 2012)

I supose MegaMan has no chances of getting in, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The Gamecube controller is far from obsolete. In fact it's the best controller the Wii has.



It's two generations old.

They're not going supporting it anymore.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> I supose MegaMan has no chances of getting in, right?



He should be. If Nintendo actually goes to get him this time. 



valerian said:


> Voted for Isaac, King K. Rool, Little Mac and N (Pokemon).



Shulk is still going to win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They're not going to support and obsolete controller.
> 
> Theres a reason why this exists.



Oh god, not that monstrosity.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 16, 2012)

The quarter finals of that poll are over and the semi's are up.



Dunsparce is in 3rd -___-


----------



## Ultra (Jul 16, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> The quarter finals of that poll are over and the semi's are up.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunsparce is in 3rd -___-



FUCK YEAH DUNSPARCE!

Given the other characters on that list, it's actually sort of a relief.

Ghirahim, Tom Nook, N? How would they even- no, just no.

I never got why people were obsessed with Geno...

Travis Touchdown would be cool, but won't happen .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2012)

Fucking Pokemons and some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a red toy for a weapon.

These suggestions are god awful. I'd take fucking Waluigi first.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking Pokemons and some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a red toy for a weapon.
> 
> These suggestions are god awful. I'd take fucking Waluigi first.



Fuck Waluigi. 

Shulk>>>Everyone on the pole. 

Seriously though, that pole is being trolled by 4chan.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> We'll probably get Melee on the virtual console same day as SSB4.



If they make a it a bonus and give you like a voucher to redeem it in the Nintendo Network then that would be so boss. 



Gaiash said:


> The Gamecube controller is far from obsolete. In fact it's the best controller the Wii has.



Peacock probably already said this but Nintendo already confirmed that they are supporting nothing GC for the WiiU aside for digital GC games in the near future.
And how will you play the games?

With the new Classic Controller Pro like you pay Xbox games with the Xbox 360 controller and PS1/2 games with the Dualshock 3. 

Or use the GameCube controller for games like N64 or any virtual console. 

Don't worry though...someone will most likely release like a third party adapter like someone did for the Wii to use S/NES/Genesis/N64 controllers to simulate as a Classic Controller Pro or a GameCube controller so someone will do that.  

I agree the GameCube controller was the best for SSB though and it would be a take a some (and I mean nearly none) of time to adapt to the Xbox-like classic controller for Brawl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> If they make a it a bonus and give you like a voucher to redeem it in the Nintendo Network then that would be so boss.



I'd love that.



> Peacock probably already said this but Nintendo already confirmed that they are supporting nothing GC for the WiiU aside for digital GC games in the near future.
> And how will you play the games?
> 
> With the new Classic Controller Pro like you pay Xbox games with the Xbox 360 controller and PS1/2 games with the Dualshock 3.
> ...



Pretty much what i said in a nut shell.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I'd love that.
> 
> Pretty much what i said in a nut shell.



To be honest, I much rather want to see a Melee HD as a teaser for SSB4. (Kind of like how they made GOW1 and 2 to HD and then a few months later GOW3 came out). 

But meh, I am not gonna get wishful now, the WiiU is not even out. lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2012)

I still don't see why everyone wants Waluigi...

The guy has nothing unique about him other than he's Wario's partner for the sake of being Wario's partner or an extra slot to fill in Mario spinoff games. They can't say he fits because Wario's in because Wario was only added because he spun-off into his own series of games with both Wario Land and WarioWare, neither of which Waluigi has had any a part of.

I think with the amount of Mario characters we have, it's plenty. The last we need is Waluigi or Bowser Jr. (or Ludwig von Koopa of the Koopalings) otherwise they should just rename the series "Super Mario and the Smash Bros." (I'll rep those that get what I'm trying to jab at...)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I still don't see why everyone wants Waluigi...
> 
> The guy has nothing unique about him other than he's Wario's partner for the sake of being Wario's partner or an extra slot to fill in Mario spinoff games. They can't say he fits because Wario's in because Wario was only added because he spun-off into his own series of games with both Wario Land and WarioWare, neither of which Waluigi has had any a part of.



Waluigi would be perfect to represent the sports games, although if we get another Mario rep it will probably be Bowser Jr.



> I think with the amount of Mario characters we have, it's plenty. The last we need is Waluigi or Bowser Jr. (or Ludwig von Koopa of the Koopalings) otherwise they should just rename the series "Super Mario and the Smash Bros." (I'll rep those that get what I'm trying to jab at...)



Your exaggerating. One more Mario character wont change anything, we have more Pokemon then needed and no one is complaining. (Pokemon trainer counts as three characters. i don't care what people say, he counts as three.)


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree about the Waluigi, why is he so popular?
We have 3 unique characters who could easily fill that spot: Paper Mario, Bowser Jr. with Shadow Mario, and Toad.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> I agree about the Waluigi, why is he so popular?
> We have 3 unique characters who could easily fill that spot: Paper Mario, Bowser Jr. with Shadow Mario, and Toad.



Paper Mario would be the best one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2012)

Waluigi would be better than any of those choices simply because he hasn't received as much attention as those other characters which gives Nintendo the opportunity to be more creative.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I still don't see why everyone wants Waluigi...
> 
> The guy has nothing unique about him other than he's Wario's partner for the sake of being Wario's partner or an extra slot to fill in Mario spinoff games. They can't say he fits because Wario's in because Wario was only added because he spun-off into his own series of games with both Wario Land and WarioWare, neither of which Waluigi has had any a part of.
> 
> I think with the amount of Mario characters we have, it's plenty. The last we need is Waluigi or Bowser Jr. (or Ludwig von Koopa of the Koopalings) otherwise they should just rename the series "Super Mario and the Smash Bros." (I'll rep those that get what I'm trying to jab at...)


Since Waluigi tends to only show up in Mario Kart, party and sport games his moveset can easily be modelled after sports and party games. There's going to be a new Mario character no matter what, it's Nintendo's most iconic franchise, and out of all the options Waluigi makes the most sense. I do think Waluigi should be the only new Mario character though.



Mishudo said:


> We have 3 unique characters who could easily fill that spot


None more unique than Waluigi.



Mishudo said:


> Paper Mario


You mean like how Melee had Dr. Mario? A Paper Mario character would be interesting but not Paper Mario himself. Sure he might have some neat moves based on the Paper Mario but I'd feel the Mario slot was wasted if it's just a 2D Mario. Plus if we get a story mode like Brawl's again how is having two Marios going to work? Paper Mario as a character is just Mario.



Mishudo said:


> Bowser Jr. with Shadow Mario


As much as I like Bowser Jr he would just be a tiny Bowser and Shadow Mario would just be Mario. Sure they could add a few paintbrush moves it wouldn't effect much.



Mishudo said:


> and Toad.


Can't. Toad's already Peach's attack.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope the removed characters from Melee makes a comeback.

Waluigi....I can't say I am a fan but why not add him? He can easily fit into the character roster and have the moveset of the games he's been on like someone has mentioned. 

I rather see a Paper Mario though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I hope the removed characters from Melee makes a comeback.
> 
> Waluigi....I can't say I am a fan but why not add him? He can easily fit into the character roster and have the moveset of the games he's been on like someone has mentioned.
> 
> I rather see a Paper Mario though.



Paper Mario has more fan backing anyway.

Dr. Mario = alt costume that shoots pills instead of fire balls.

Young Link = Alternate costume with fire arrows

Pichu = alt costume that causes self damage

Roy with a changed up move set could work very well.

Mewtwo would probably be the only one that could come back and not be a clone or costume. lol


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I hope the removed characters from Melee makes a comeback.
> 
> Waluigi....I can't say I am a fan but why not add him? He can easily fit into the character roster and have the moveset of the games he's been on like someone has mentioned.
> 
> I rather see a Paper Mario though.



If I recall the removed characters from Melee were Dr Mario, Mewtwo, Pichu, and Roy. They were replaced by new characters with the same fighting style in Brawl right? 

Paper Mario would be a unique character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> If I recall the removed characters from Melee were Dr Mario, Mewtwo, Pichu, and Roy. They were replaced by new characters with the same fighting style in Brawl right?



No.

Fighting styles were similar but not the same.

Pichu and Dr. Mario were never replaced anyway.

Young Link just got his model changed to Toon Link and his fire arrows replaced with regular arrows.

Lucario is closer to Mewtwo and the only thing they have thats similar is the Aura Sphere/Shadow Ball.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel if Paper Mario is going to be represented I'd rather it be Count Bleck, Dimentio or Goombella as they'd be brand new characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, except those who will serve as duplicates then. 

Paper Mario could work a little bit like Mr. Game and Watch, considering he's 2D.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as all the other series and franchises get more characters, I'm not opposed to the Mario franchise getting more characters.


----------



## Ultra (Jul 16, 2012)

As far as pokemon goes, I predict Lucario will be replaced now that 4th gen's flavor has worn off. Zoroark could be a good candidate, if they can make his transformation mechanic work interestingly.

I still wish Mewtwo came back though. His moves were so interesting, but he just wasn't right for Melee's fast pace. He would have been awesome in Brawl.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 17, 2012)

yea mewtwo>all pokemon in the game 
and Roy>Ike and marth

lol also I don't really care much for waluigi, they need to put in Some more third party characters


----------



## Air D (Jul 17, 2012)

Waluigi could work.  I don't see why people don't want extra characters; I mean, I played both games and at sometimes, I wished there were even more characters to select from.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Air D said:


> Waluigi could work.  I don't see why people don't want extra characters; I mean, I played both games and at sometimes, I wished there were even more characters to select from.



Because theres such a thing as too many.

Anyway, Paper Mario has more priority over Waluigi.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 17, 2012)

paper mario would be awesome. So long as his moveset revolves around his squad from Paper Mario 1 and 2 and not those fucking pixies. I want Goombella, Vivien (or victoria, or whatever that dark creature girls name was in thousand year door) and all sorts of mates coming in to aid him in his specials and normals. If anything his ability to grow extremely large and NES graphics from Super Paper mario should be his final and the only representation of SPM because fuck that game. It was good but not nearly as good as the first two.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

DedValve said:


> paper mario would be awesome. So long as his moveset revolves around his squad from Paper Mario 1 and 2 and not those fucking pixies. I want Goombella, Vivien (or victoria, or whatever that dark creature girls name was in thousand year door) and all sorts of mates coming in to aid him in his specials and normals. If anything his ability to grow extremely large and NES graphics from Super Paper mario should be his final and the only representation of SPM because fuck that game. It was good but not nearly as good as the first two.



Heres my idea.

B = Hammer

Forward B = Hammer/Bob-Omb throw (He throws a hammer or one of his Bob-Omb party members)

Down B = Kooper/Koops

Up B = Parakarry

Final Smash = Peach Beam


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> None more unique than Waluigi.
> Your opinion senor.
> 
> You mean like how Melee had Dr. Mario? A Paper Mario character would be interesting but not Paper Mario himself. Sure he might have some neat moves based on the Paper Mario but I'd feel the Mario slot was wasted if it's just a 2D Mario. Plus if we get a story mode like Brawl's again how is having two Marios going to work? Paper Mario as a character is just Mario.
> ...



In the quotes


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> They have had two links in two different games, it would work just the same.


The two Links are different characters with a different origin. Mario and Paper Mario are the same guy. Also while it's true we have two Links I think that focus on this game's new characters should be new characters not alternate versions of characters already in the game.



Mishudo said:


> lolol that statement holds no merit. Why can't they take Toad out? They changed Mario's down B special after two installments, they can change Peach. Things aren't set in concrete.


It's the move Kirby copies. That's why it seems less likely Toad will become playable.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The two Links are different characters with a different origin. Mario and Paper Mario are the same guy. Also while it's true we have two Links I think that focus on this game's new characters should be new characters not alternate versions of characters already in the game.



Except Paper Mario would play differently while Toon Link is still a clone and not all characters have to be involved in the story mode. Look how they incorporated Wolf, Jigglypuff, and Toon Link into Subspace Emissary.

Paper Mario would/should be done the same way.



Gaiash said:


> It's the move Kirby copies. That's why it seems less likely Toad will become playable.



How about they replace Toad with Toadsworth. There Toad is free to be playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2012)

Either way my main argument is that a new *character* would be better than an alternate version (even one who'd play differently). You argument for Toad is fair enough though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to see playable Toad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2012)

Waluigi doesn't get any love, he doesn't even has 1 single game like Wario, who also hasn't received a proper game in years. This last gold coin gimmick in NSMB 2 is a straight up fucking Wario game.

Nintendo is treating their villain characters like shit, cut them some slack.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo is treating their villain characters like shit, give them some slack.



Really? Last time i checked their villains weren't weren't treated like shit.

Waluigi is the only villain being treated that way.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see playable Toad.



Wouldn't Peach have to change her "hostage" then? 

I wonder if they're gonna input some hidden stages like they did in Melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> Wouldn't Peach have to change her "hostage" then?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Really? Last time i checked their villains weren't weren't treated like shit.
> 
> Waluigi is the only villain being treated that way.



Check again. Wario hasn't got a true game in years and just lost a perfect opportunity for one and Walugi got a grand total of diddly dick since he was made.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Check again. Wario hasn't got a true game in years and just lost a perfect opportunity for one and Walugi got a grand total of diddly dick since he was made.



Wario's not really a villain anymore.

Waluigi, in all honesty, isn't popular enough to receive a game. (Even though he at least deserves to be in a Wario game)


----------



## Ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Waluigi shouldn't be a character because he isn't a fighter. I don't know why this concept is so hard to grasp.

Even Peach had some fighting experience before her introduction in melee (SMB 2, and some small roles in other mario games).

The only person in Smash I can think of who has never fought in their games is Captain Falcon. His fighting style was basically created from scratch. But he's an obvious exception, since he's Captain Motherfucking Falcon.

Oh, and maybe Game and Watch. But his concept is very original and unique.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2012)

King Ooga Booga said:


> Waluigi shouldn't be a character because he isn't a fighter. I don't know why this concept is so hard to grasp.
> 
> Even Peach had some fighting experience before her introduction in melee (SMB 2, and some small roles in other mario games).
> 
> ...


Waluigi has had fighting experience.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

IIRC, Waluigi beat up Bowser in a fist fight once also.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Check again. Wario hasn't got a true game in years and just lost a perfect opportunity for one and Walugi got a grand total of diddly dick since he was made.



What happened to Wario Land Shake it? What happened to WarioWare DIY?

Bear in mind, Bowser's never gotten his own game either. I mean, they gave Peach her own game.

Why give Waluigi, whose only merit is being a filler for Mario Kart (but not playable in MK7), Mario Party, or a Mario sports spin-off, his own game when Bowser hasn't even gotten his own game?

What justification to have him be in Smash other than "he'd be unique"? At least Wario has some deviation from Mario as a character, Waluigi doesn't even have that.

I could see Paper Mario in there because we already had Dr. Mario in and he's the same damned character as Mario and Paper Mario would be given a unique moveset, but I don't agree with it because despite bringing a unique moveset into the roster, the fact that Dr. Mario which is essentially Mario himself was in Melee, and the fact that in order to justify they would need to incorporate all the Mario RPGs into the moveset to round out the fact that there are other Mario RPGs besides Paper Mario - It just doesn't seem like it would be worth adding him in.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2012)

You're all missing the fact that Bowser  has been in, if I'm not mistaken, ALL Mario games from origin til now. 

The answer is very simple and fucking obvious.. Waluigi is NOT a popular character. 

Sakurai and team aren't about to put a non-pop character in a spot that can be used for someone who IS. 

That's just the way it works.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2012)

Bowser kinda got his own game, since he was one of the main characters you controlled in Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, Bowser Inside Story does count as Bowser's own game.

Eitherway, Waluigi doesn't deserve a spot.

Freakingis even Rosalina more deserving to him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Waluigi shouldn't be a character because he isn't a fighter. I don't know why this concept is so hard to grasp.



Since when was that a fucking deterrent for Smash characters?



> What happened to Wario Land Shake it? What happened to WarioWare DIY?



Wario Land Shake it was years ago and Warioware is an amalgamation of mini games, it's not and it never will be a real Wario game.

So far, Shion's the only one that gave a logical justification. Popularity issue but he's sure as hell more deserving than fucking Dunsparce or yet another androgynous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a toy for a sword.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since when was that a fucking deterrent for Smash characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u mad?

You do realize that poll was being trolled by bots and 4chan right? And even then, Shulk, Palutena, and many other characters on the poll deserve a spot more than fucking Waluigi. (Except Dunsparce since that thing was only added to troll people)

And claiming characters, like Shulk, are undeserving is just stupid.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 18, 2012)

dunsparce is too good for this game 

If any other mario character get's in, I pretty much only want to see Paper mario, MAYBE bowser jr. but Paper Mario would be ideal since his moveset has so much potential.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 18, 2012)

If any Mario character is gettin in its Bowser Jr.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If any Mario character is gettin in its Bowser Jr.



That is actually the truth. (even though i hate that brat)

Anyway, any classic NES/Famicon characters that anyone would like to see?

I'd like to see  &


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 18, 2012)

Takamaru upgraded to look like he did in Samurai Warriors, and Marina from Mischief Makers  (Unrealistic though :[)

Duck Hunt Dog would be a nice WTF


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Takamaru upgraded to look like he did in Samurai Warriors, and Marina from Mischief Makers  (Unrealistic though :[)
> 
> Duck Hunt Dog would be a nice WTF



Takamaru in his current form would be amazing.

Duck hunt Dog would be a true joke character.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Takamaru in his current form would be amazing.
> 
> Duck hunt Dog would be a true joke character.



Much like Sentinal of MvC. And then... to the surprise of everyone... he will become god-tier.

Also, people hating on Waluigi... want yet another Mario. What do?



8-Peacock-8 said:


> That is actually the truth. (even though i hate _[Bowser jr.]_)



Oh, gawd, I thought I was the only one. D:

It practically hurts me to know that, all things considered, he's probably _the_ most deserving new Mario character to arrive should they introduce one.
---------------------------------------------------

As far as NES/Famicom characters, was Lil' Mac introduced on the NES or SNES? Didn't play the consoles much, so I don't really know. Anyway, if any new NES characters make it in, I think it should be him, especially given he had that game on the Wii.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Much like Sentinal of MvC. And then... to the surprise of everyone... he will become god-tier.
> 
> Also, people hating on Waluigi... want yet another Mario. What do?
> 
> ...



Little Mac and Saki should both become playable. And yes Little Mac was introduced on the NES/Famicon


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2012)

I would rather have Baby Bowser than Bowser Jr.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I would rather have Baby Bowser than Bowser Jr.



They're basically the same thing now a days.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 19, 2012)

I do hope some assist trophies from Brawl get to become playable characters. Issac for example would provide a very interesting moveset.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I do hope some assist trophies from Brawl get to become playable characters. Issac for example would provide a very interesting moveset.



Issac, Little Mac, Lyn, and Saki should be playable.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Pac-Man for SSB4*


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 19, 2012)

It adds up. Pacmam will be a playable character.

This should be a stage


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It adds up. Pacmam will be a playable character.
> 
> This should be a stage



Pac-Man maze would be an amazing stage. Although Smash would have to do a Playstation All-Stars then with the kills.

Anyway, what if Smash had the stage cross over thing going on like All-stars? 

Onett gets invaded by Fire Emblem, Smashville is attacked by the Space Pirates from Metroid and K.K. Slider takes on Karade.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 19, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Pac-Man maze would be an amazing stage. Although Smash would have to do a Playstation All-Stars then with the kills.
> 
> Anyway, what if Smash had the stage cross over thing going on like All-stars?



Zelda Stage invaded by Pokemon 

Mario stage invaded by Ridley 

it would be pretty sick.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Zelda Stage invaded by Pokemon
> 
> Mario stage invaded by Ridley
> 
> it would be pretty sick.



Pac-Man stage gets invaded by the Dark Matter from Kirby.

Metal Gear is invaded by Sin and Punishment.

Bomberman invades Wario Ware. (Think of it as revenge for Wario invading Bomberman's home world in Wario's Blast)

Star Fox invades Metroid (Makes fun of the rumored crossover)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the shitstorm in this place.. can't fucking WAIT.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> **



This guy. ^

This mothatfucka know's EXACTLY what I'm talking about.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my god, take out Mr. Gameandwatch


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Oh my god, take out Mr. Gameandwatch



Game & Watch is awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I can't wait to see the shitstorm in this place.. can't fucking WAIT.



Same here. People are expecting tooo much of this game that leads to major disappointment.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooray for low expectations.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't wait when the Dojo opens again 

*sees the "New Challenger" Banner*
*jumps around in excitement*
*puts pants down*
*scrolls down and sees the new challenger*
*fap fap fap*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I can't wait when the Dojo opens again
> 
> *sees the "New Challenger" Banner*
> *jumps around in excitement*
> ...


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if we'll get daily dojo updates again. I miss them


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I wonder if we'll get daily dojo updates again. I miss them



Probably after the first trailer is released.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably after the first trailer is released.



But didn't it take a couple of months after brawl's first trailer to get updates?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> But didn't it take a couple of months after brawl's first trailer to get updates?



yep.

Not saying it wont take the same amount of time either.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

The dojo shit pissed me off. 

Sometimes they'd just give us complete worthless crap that nobody really cared for.. 

The new challengers were the only reason I'd check it.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2012)

I dunno, the music reveals were pretty tight. I remember literally spending hours listening to snippets of "MGS4: Love Theme", "OoT Medly" and "Go Go K.K. Rider" among others.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I can't wait when the Dojo opens again
> 
> *sees the "New Challenger" Banner*
> *jumps around in excitement*
> ...



Me neither 

Checking the Dojo and the Dojo as a whole was so much fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Oh my god, take out Mr. Gameandwatch



Why? Game & Watch is a great character.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why? Game & Watch is a great character.


I guess people feel trolled when killed by him


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

They should feel honored to get killed by him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I guess people feel trolled when killed by him





Death-kun said:


> They should feel honored to get killed by him.



This.

Game & Watch is an amazing character. 


If any retro needs the boot it's ROB.

HE's taking up a slot that could be used for Miyamoto or Reggie.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If any retro needs the boot it's ROB.
> 
> HE's taking up a slot that could be used for Miyamoto or Reggie.


What? ROB is one of the best Brawl newcomers. No one with a unique moveset should get the boot.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What? ROB is one of the best Brawl newcomers. No one with a unique moveset should get the boot.



I was joking. 

Although Reggie and Miyamoto would be amazing additions.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Speaking of which who was your favorite and least newcomer in Brawl?

Diddy Kong 
Ike 
King Dedede
Lucario
Lucas
Meta Knight
Pikmin & Olimar
Pit
Pok?mon Trainer
R.O.B
Solid Snake
Sonic the Hedgehog
Toon Link
Wario
Wolf
Zero Suit Samus

My favorite was Metaknight until I found out he was a cheap friend. I would say Pit, Pokemon Trainer, Ike and Snake because of them being unique. My least favorite are Lucas and Toon Link


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2012)

Favorite: Diddy Kong, King Dedede, Lucario and Snake.

Least favorite: Toon Link.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't really consider Toon Link a newcomer. He's very much the current Young Link much like how Link was modelled after his Twilight Princess self and when this game comes out we'll get Skyward Sword Link.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

I like Dedede and Wario

I dislike Wolf

I also wonder if Link's bow and arrow will be replaced with the Skyward strike move.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

Expect it.

New game gimmicks in the franchises will always be implemented in the new Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, im kind of hoping the Skyward strike become an attack.

I also wouldn't mind playing as a Mii since that would be hilarious. (and because the Animal Crossing kid is being kept out of Smash due to the creator of AC saying that he doesn't want him fighting)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2012)

Skyward strike will probably be added but I don't see it replacing the bow & arrow, especially since Link uses his bow & arrow in Skyward Sword.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Skyward strike will probably be added but I don't see it replacing the bow & arrow, especially since Link uses his bow & arrow in Skyward Sword.



I don't see the how it wouldn't replace the bow since the skyward strike seems like it would function better as a neutral special. Although it's possible to make it a forward special.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 21, 2012)

Well if they are to keep the two links, I think they should replace the bow with one of them, to make the bow more specialized for the other


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2012)

meta knight should be downgraded to an assist trophy


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Or nerf him to Ganondorf status.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

Ganon can, in some cases, beast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

If Konami and SEGA somehow get a second rep, heres my choice for Konami. (obviously they wont get a second rep)










Either way, i still support Bomberman for this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 27, 2012)

bumping this back to page 1.



Namco considering SoulCalibur and Tekken characters.

Doubt Sakurai will approve any of those guys.

Pac-Man would be a better choice anyway.

And if Sakurai wants characters from fighters, they have Joy Mech Fight.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 27, 2012)

Pacman is a much better choice....

If they had to chose a SC character. Yoshimitsu or Nightmare would be the best choices.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Pacman is a much better choice....
> 
> If they had to chose a SC character. Yoshimitsu or Nightmare would be the best choices.



Pretty much this.

Although, Sukapon needs to get in first  at least before any third party fighting game characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Pacman is a much better choice....
> 
> If they had to chose a SC character. Yoshimitsu or Nightmare would be the best choices.


Agreed. Pacman and Nightmare are the only choices that'd work. Picking only one Mishima wouldn't work and Tekken doesn't really have a face of the franchise outside that family in the same way Sonic and Snake are to their games. Nightmare can work because he's been in the logo of Project Soul and Soul Calibur III.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 27, 2012)

So besides the Namco guest, does anyone eles think there'll be console exclusive third parties?

For example, the 3DS version would have Layton and Bomberman while the Wii U gets Pac-Man and Megaman.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2012)

Link's skyward strike could replace the Gale boomerang.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Link's skyward strike could replace the Gale boomerang.



That could work actually.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2012)

As long as they keep Toon Link in the game I will buy it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

I think Toon Link will be gone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2012)

Fuck you homeslice


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I think Toon Link will be gone.



Toon Link might get replaced for Ghirahim.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> Fuck you homeslice





Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in for the removal of Toon Link.

If he's in, might as well bring back Dr. Mario. 

Same fucking character. Same goes for Falco and Ganon.

Either change their playstyle, or don't add them at all. 

Hell, I even liked Ganon and Dr. Mario..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm in for the removal of Toon Link.
> 
> If he's in, might as well bring back Dr. Mario.
> 
> ...



I know a way we can keep Dr. Mario. 

Make him a costume that can shoot pills instead of fire balls. 

Falco just needs some move changes so he can at least be a Luigi-ish character. (including his final smash which should be an arwing)

Ganon just needs different moves that involve magic he's used in the games and his sword.

Ness needs a new final smash and Lucas needs his specials and final smash changed.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 29, 2012)

Lose toon link.
Bring Masked Link 

and personally, I like the way Lucas plays better than Ness. I had always been the person who thought if two character's special movesets were the same, then they were automatically clones. But Lucas completely plays different from Ness.

Falco can use his sniper rifle from Assult instead, and have Arwing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

I just wanted to point out that Toon Link was much different from normal Link, and not at all the same as Mario and Dr.Mario.


----------



## HinaHime (Jul 29, 2012)

waaa I love these games! ^o^ 
hope it'll have a nice story mode again too :3


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

A better story mode would be great.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

As far as Ness and Lucas go: in brawl, they are essentially the same character, but with minor tweaks. 

I, personally, loved what they did to them in Project M. 

Lucas's style of play was changed somewhat drastically, and Ness stayed the same. 

But I agree with the Falco and Ganon's change of moveset, or tweak at the very least.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

All the changes i would want to see happen:

Ness' final smash should be PSI Rockin. Lucas' Final Smash should be PK Love. (Star Storm made no sense. If anyone played Earthboud and Mother 3 they'd know that Ness and Lucas' signature attacks should be their final smashes)

Lucas might need some changes to his specials. (keep PK Freeze and PSI Magnet but change his Up and Forward specials)

Falco should be tweaked and get one of his specials changed so he can be more of a Luigi character. (and of course trade the landmaster for an arwing)

Wolf needs a lot of changes. Especially his specials and final smash. (His Final Smash should be calling the rest of Star Wolf to attack the stage)

There are too many changes to list for Ganon. (Forward special could probably stay since it works differently than Falcon's)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A better story mode would be great.



I think that was Brawl's strongest point, I really enjoyed the 
Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I think that was Brawl's strongest point, I really enjoyed the
> Subspace Emissary.



Me too actually, the cutscenes were really entertaining to watch although Sonic was *really* shoehorned in the ending.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I think that was Brawl's strongest point, I really enjoyed the
> Subspace Emissary.



Strongest? No. But it was fun.

There was too many plot holes and things that weren't explained.

Like who is Tabuu? Why does he have the Halberd? (they scrapped the explination for the Halberd actually)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> There was too many plot holes and things that weren't explained.



That's because the story didn't took itself remotely seriously and neither should you. It's a Sakurai game, he does what the fuck he wants in terms of story for the sake of fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

Well actually I wasn't talking about the lolplot, but the stages, bosses, and great crossover scenes.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Strongest? No. But it was fun.
> 
> There was too many plot holes and things that weren't explained.
> 
> Like who is Tabuu? Why does he have the Halberd? (they scrapped the explination for the Halberd actually)


It wasn't the plot that was the highlight. It was the side scrolling game, bosses and the various cut scenes with character interactions that made it the highlight. My favourite being this scene.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JePPps4D8aM[/YOUTUBE]
Especially as a fan of the 8th Pok?mon movie.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2012)

Fierce Deity Link > Toon Link


----------



## HinaHime (Jul 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It wasn't the plot that was the highlight. It was the side scrolling game, bosses and the various cut scenes with character interactions that made it the highlight. My favourite being this scene.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JePPps4D8aM[/YOUTUBE]
> Especially as a fan of the 8th Pok?mon movie.



exactly! ^_^ 
I liked these ones too lol

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jiJduJbYb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah I have no idea why people scorn subspace so much. It epitomized the concept of this game, the crossing over of different characters from different franchises. Every game has its flaw. I loved the cutscenes, and how you could choose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

The scene where you can see zero suit samus's ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The scene where you can see zero suit samus's ass.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Ww0Wf0K-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, the cutscenes were pretty boss. Loved the fight scene with Fox and Shiek and intervention from Peach.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cutscenes were the best thing in Subspace.

Didn't like how Subspace was just an easy way to get unlock characters though.

**


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

It wasted a good amount of my time, dude. ^

I enjoyed the fuck out of it when I got to the end Final D stage and fucked Tabuu up the ass.

The stage itself was SICK. I wish they would've put it in Project M or something.. legendary ass stage.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Cutscenes were the best thing in Subspace.
> 
> Didn't like how Subspace was just an easy way to get unlock characters though.
> 
> **




Eh, I'm a bit more forgiving on the gameplay aspect. It had a nice beat-'em up quality. I love me the shit out of some side-scrollin' beat 'em ups (such a dying art). Wasn't without its flaws, of course.

They really should've executed some stuff better, like having the stickers actually mean something when you equipped them, giving player 2 their own lives/have them play a more important role than just the "Tails" of the game, or perhaps relying on the stamina system rather than the damage percentage one (which was awkward at times and friggin' cheap at others)

All that said though, I had a blast playing it. Hell, I even went back to it recently and erased all my data just to solo it and get most of my stuff back.

**


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJBXzolI3gQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

Peach gets a lot of hate as a character, but I have to say, she was badass in Subspace. She was so chill about all the crap going on. Like, negative f--ks given.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Peach gets a lot of hate as a character, but I have to say, she was badass in Subspace. She was so chill about all the crap going on. Like, negative f--ks given.



She walks through an aerial assault.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Peach gets a lot of hate as a character, but I have to say, she was badass in Subspace. She was so chill about all the crap going on. Like, negative f--ks given.



She gets alot of hate due to her being a piece of shit character in Brawl... 

Without her down smash, she's practically got nothing but turnips.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> She gets alot of hate due to her being a piece of shit character in Brawl...
> 
> Without her down smash, she's practically got nothing but turnips.



and Toad.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> She gets alot of hate due to her being a piece of shit character in Brawl...
> 
> Without her down smash, she's practically got nothing but turnips.



Was talking generally, not in Brawl.

They did ruin her in Brawl though. Or more specifically, they messed up by doing whatever the hell they did to her 2nd jump. Maybe they thought the jump distance paired with her ability to fly in Melee was too cheap (which it kinda was, frankly, but jeez, she gets like 2 inches of air in Brawl.)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

I never noticed much hate in general...

Brawl, yes, more than anything. 

They tore her the fuck apart.. Goddamn.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Peach was still annoying when used by high level players. Extremely, extremely annoying.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I never noticed much hate in general...



Really? Huh.

She gets a lot of of vitriol from Nintendo fans due to a mixture of her bubbly personality, her somewhat derpy demeanor and her uselessness as evident of her getting kidnapped all the time (Y'know, cuz it's totally not the kingdom or Mario's fault that that happens).

One of those characters that are hated for not doing much of anything by people who take Mario games a smidgen too seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

You can take the smidgen off.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

Eh, I was trying to be nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck being nice, she's a useless whore.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosalina>Daisy>Peach


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

Daisy above all. Don't even front, even in a joking sense


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Daisy above all. Don't even front, even in a joking sense



Midna = Zelda = Rosalina > Daisy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Why so much love for Daisy? 

She, too, done shit...


----------



## DedValve (Jul 29, 2012)

Peach may be a whore but at least she isn't shovelware. Even rosalina is more important than turnip or flower or whatever the fuck her name was. WALUIGI is more important, and that's just sad.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Peach may be a whore but at least she isn't shovelware. Even rosalina is more important than turnip or flower or whatever the fuck her name was. WALUIGI is more important, and that's just sad.



Daisy had a role in a Mario  game. 

Daisy>Waluigi


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why so much love for Daisy?
> 
> She, too, done shit...



I honestly couldn't be able to tell you why others like her, since I'm not one of those guys that hates Peach. Those same dudes that I mentioned earlier loves them some Daisy despite the fact that she's had less of a footprint that Peach has. Boggles the mind.

As for me personally, I just like her personality. The crazy bitch makes me smile.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I honestly couldn't be able to tell you why others like her, since I'm not one of those guys that hates Peach. Those same dudes that I mentioned earlier loves them some Daisy despite the fact that she's had less of a footprint that Peach has. Boggles the mind.
> 
> As for me personally, I just like her personality. The crazy bitch makes me smile.



Honestly, i don't like Daisy.

Im more of a Rosalina person.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd tap dat.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> As for me personally, I just like her personality.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep. That one. She so crazy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Still better than Bowser Jr.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosalina.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> She gets alot of hate due to her being a piece of shit character in Brawl...
> 
> Without her down smash, she's practically got nothing but turnips.



Nothing but hips and golfclubs.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nothing but hips and golfclubs.



and Toad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

**


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> and Toad.



Don't even want to know where he comes from.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Her bumb.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Her bumb.



Nope. But your close.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Obviously she pulls him out of her dirty cunt, lets him exhale, stuffs the guy back in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Obviously she pulls him out of her dirty cunt, lets him exhale, stuffs the guy back in.



Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2012)

What in the holy hell is that? ^


----------



## DedValve (Jul 30, 2012)

Since when is Sonic so high and mighty?

I say remove Sonic, and add a Sega character that really fits in smash.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Really? Huh.
> 
> She gets a lot of of vitriol from Nintendo fans due to a mixture of her bubbly personality, her somewhat derpy demeanor and her uselessness as evident of her getting kidnapped all the time (Y'know, cuz it's totally not the kingdom or Mario's fault that that happens).
> 
> One of those characters that are hated for not doing much of anything by people who take Mario games a smidgen too seriously.



Paper Mario Peach is best Peach.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Paper Mario Peach is best Peach.



Because that Peach at least tries to get out of being captured.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because that Peach at least tries to get out of being captured.


Maybe classic Peach does too. She escapes the castle she was trapped in and gets kidnapped again and taken to another castle. At least that way Mario going to the wrong castle all the time makes a bit more sense, she was there but now she isn't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

It's also the fact the Paper Mario Peach has a decent amount of personality that they built on from Mario RPG.

Maybe one day the Princess from Ghost n Goblins will be given the same treatment.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Maybe classic Peach does too. She escapes the castle she was trapped in and gets kidnapped again and taken to another castle. At least that way Mario going to the wrong castle all the time makes a bit more sense, she was there but now she isn't.



Wasn't that only Mario 3D Land that she tried? 

Then she was being chased by Bowser's army. 

She never tried to escape in the New SMB series though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wasn't tat only Mario 3D Land that she tried?
> 
> Then she was being chased by Bowser's army.
> 
> She never tried to escape in the New SMB series though.


It's just a "maybe this is why she's never in the castle you visit" thought that popped into my head. Somewhat inspired by a comic a Peach trying to escape and succeeding in time to see Mario save the day and lets him think he saved her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Speaking of Paper Mario, Count Bleck for Smash 4, seriously.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Speaking of Paper Mario, Count Bleck for Smash 4, seriously.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Dimentio as a boss?



They could work the whole Mr.L plot into the story for that, would be funny.

We would also get a decent Luigi alt out of it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They could work the whole Mr.L plot into the story for that, would be funny.
> 
> We would also get a decent Luigi alt out of it.



You unlock a Mr. L costume by defeating Mr. L during story mode.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2012)

Peach's Final Smash should be the Shadow Queen from Paper Mario TTYD


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Peach's Final Smash should be the Shadow Queen from Paper Mario TTYD



That would be awesome.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 31, 2012)

I will be happy if we get Rosalina, Samus and Zelda in this, my three favorite female gaming characters likely to appear in this.

One can dream about getting Lara Croft in this though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyway,  and


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 31, 2012)

Badass bomberman PSA

"

Also, Shadow is way more badass than sonic could hope to be


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Badass bomberman PSA



Bomberman needs to be a character.

Seriously, he does.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Bomberman Moves said:
			
		

> Emblem:
> 
> Neutral Special: Bomb throw/Bomb Pump
> 
> ...





			
				Stage said:
			
		

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va4If-cfJME&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Music:


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed. He'd literally be perfect for the game. His design, his gimmick, it'd be like putting in a missing puzzle piece.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

I still need to play the Smash Brothers game with Bomberman and Optimus Prime in it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. He'd literally be perfect for the game. His design, his gimmick, it'd be like putting in a missing puzzle piece.



Bomberman is basically a Nintendo mascot despite being a third party character.

In the end of the day however, he would still be a perfect fit.





Sephiroth said:


> I still need to play the Smash Brothers game with Bomberman and Optimus Prime in it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3xeJdxnNqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FkWQz4Ap6hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCFS2AQJMs[/YOUTUBE]

This is going to feel awkward but i like the idea.

I would love to play as DK Jr. again and i would also love to see Sukapon Vs. Mach Rider, Takamaru Vs. Link?, and Pac-Man Vs. Dig-dug (Taizo Hori) (Yes i know it's fake)



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]FkWQz4Ap6hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCFS2AQJMs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is going to feel awkward but i like the idea.
> 
> I would love to play as DK Jr. again and i would also love to see Sukapon Vs. Mach Rider, Takamaru Vs. Link?, and Pac-Man Vs. Dig-dug (Taizo Hori) (Yes i know it's fake)



I was actually gonna be disappointed for a bit. I was under the impression that these are gonna be the characters for the new Smash as a whole, but then he said "different characters for the 3Ds & WiiU" and I flipped my shit.

If this rumor is true, that'd be a great idea. Kinda like a best of both worlds thing. Old school on the handheld, new school on the console, that's something I can get behind.

But can a handheld Smash really be complete in a year and a half. Sounds fishy, so I won't be anticipating it, but it's a cool sounding idea.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's most likely fake.

The rumor was started on Zelda informer.


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				 Megaman Moves said:
			
		

> Emblem:
> 
> Neutral Special: Mega Buster
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lloyd now has more potential.

(His chances are still not as good as Pac-Man's chances but Lloyd is still the second most likely choice)


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 8, 2012)

I will rampage with glorious tears of joy if sir Lloyd Irving makes it in 

even though I'd also prefer Kalas


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> I will rampage with glorious tears of joy if sir Lloyd Irving makes it in
> 
> even though I'd also prefer Kalas



Were there any other relevant Tales of characters that appeared on Nintendo consoles besides Lloyd? (I'm curious since i haven't played any of the games)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

If Lloyd makes it into the game make it his first voice.
Not the tos2 version


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That would be awesome.



It's would be so ossim
Why have some lovey dovey thing

American Kirby is hardcore?
American Peach should be hardcore!

Lloyd moves?
b standing - demon fang
charge it for double demon fang 
charge it really long for demonic chaos 

up b - rising falcon 

side b - Sword rain
then you could put in a directional input
like sword rain alpha, beta, beast

down b - hunting beast or omega tempest 

Final smash...?
FALCON'S CREST
ILL SHOW YOU
DIVINE JUSTICE


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Were there any other relevant Tales of characters that appeared on Nintendo consoles besides Lloyd? (I'm curious since i haven't played any of the games)



Yeah, there's the sequel on the Wii with Emil.
and also Tales of Abyss on the 3Ds which more than likely would have Luke
oh and also Tales of Phantasia on handhelds.

I will shoot my face off if they use ToS2's Llyod voice -__-


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

Ugh Luke D:
I disliked TotA
I'd vote for Ashe or Jade before Luke


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Yeah, there's the sequel on the Wii with Emil.
> and also Tales of Abyss on the 3Ds which more than likely would have Luke
> oh and also Tales of Phantasia on handhelds.
> 
> I will shoot my face off if they use ToS2's Llyod voice -__-



Damn


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news on character reveals?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Any news on character reveals?



Your not gona see any kinda a trailer til next year or hopefully end of this year.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2012)

Considering that this is gonna be based of the brawl engine we probably won't have the longass wait that Brawl had, but this is optimistic thinking. 

I still wouldn't expect any trailers or solid news until at least mid 2013 the earliest with a 2014 release date at the earliest. 

Also now that Ubisoft is all in your pants nintendo put Rayman in now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Considering that this is gonna be based of the brawl engine we probably won't have the longass wait that Brawl had, but this is optimistic thinking.
> 
> I still wouldn't expect any trailers or solid news until at least mid 2013 the earliest with a 2014 release date at the earliest.
> 
> Also now that Ubisoft is all in your pants nintendo put Rayman in now.



Rayman say hello to the fucking bombs. 



In all seriousness, he would be kind of awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2012)

Rayman with his origins look is too good. TOO GOOD.

Fuck your sonic, bomberman and megaman, rayman is the only man whose man enough to be in the next game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Rayman with his origins look is too good. TOO GOOD.
> 
> Fuck your sonic, bomberman and megaman, rayman is the only man whose man enough to be in the next game.



I see your missing another man in that list.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

Where was it confirmed that this game would use Brawl's engine?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> If Lloyd makes it into the game make it his first voice.
> Not the tos2 version



Yes, I too would love to play as Robin again. 

Y'know, I never played ToS2, was Lloyd's voice actually objectively bad, or is this just one of those things where the sudden change was too jarring like with Sonic Colors and the Bang Zoom! voice actors?



DedValve said:


> Considering that this is gonna be based of the brawl engine we probably won't have the longass wait that Brawl had, but this is optimistic thinking.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where was it confirmed that this game would use Brawl's engine?



I was wondering this too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

So, i see a possibility of two Namco stars.  (Pac-Man and Lloyd)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2012)

Nothin' at all....


----------



## DedValve (Aug 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where was it confirmed that this game would use Brawl's engine?



since Sakurai said in an earlier interview that he would port brawl to the wiiu/3ds and begin working from there. Presumably for a shorter development time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

So, would anyone like to see a shop mode to unlock stuff just so they can somehow fit Tom Nook into the game?


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 9, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yes, I too would love to play as Robin again.
> 
> Y'know, I never played ToS2, was Lloyd's voice actually objectively bad, or is this just one of those things where the sudden change was too jarring like with Sonic Colors and the Bang Zoom! voice actors



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xvasZT4cus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nintendo better put Ray in the game with his damn epic theme..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWSwAKVS-IA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Vid*



Ah, so the "sudden change" one. Objectively, it's not bad. Hell, I'd say it's great. The only issue I have is that it lacks the boyish charm that Scott gave him, but the acting is just as good.


I like this speculation. The scale of characters has reached a good point. I'm not alone in feeling that the next game's roster would be better off getting revamped rather than just added to.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I like this speculation. The scale of characters has reached a good point. I'm not alone in feeling that the next game's roster would be better off getting revamped rather than just added to.



I can see it getting characters added on to it but only after a a few changes of course. (Balance + cuts)


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me why the fuck was Captain Falcon and Gannon the same in these games?- Lil B


----------



## J. Fooly (Aug 21, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Can someone tell me why the fuck was Captain Falcon and Gannon the same in these games?- Lil B



Basically, it's because the developers were lazy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Can someone tell me why the fuck was Captain Falcon and Gannon the same in these games?- Lil B



Gannon's slower if I recall.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Gannon's slower if I recall.



Yet they still have the same moves. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Better move set for Ganon said:
			
		

> B = Magic spell (the spells he shot in Ocarina of Time)
> This move can be charged and it has a stun ability where it stuns opponents for two seconds.
> 
> This move can also be deflected by sword users though.
> ...


----------



## Tokkan (Aug 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> since Sakurai said in an earlier interview that he would port brawl to the wiiu/3ds and begin working from there. Presumably for a shorter development time.



Doesn't necessarily mean it's the same engine. Developers have been making new engines using old ones as foundations since forever. Valve's GoldSrc engine (Half-Life 1 engine) was built off the Quake engine, for example. And IIRC, Brawl itself was built using Melee as a base.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2012)

Which they better mo'fuckin FIX or else, given that Sony's SSB game is 'good', they will have lost to sony in this round..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think SSB will still outshine Sony Smash bros in the end.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2012)

Nah
Lloyd's first VA was robin from teen titans which was boss

and the sony allstars is a clusterfuck of how the fuck do you win?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Nah
> Lloyd's first VA was robin from teen titans which was boss
> 
> and the sony allstars is a clusterfuck of how the fuck do you win?



Get off a super and kill people. 

Not that hard to figure out, and i haven't even played the game yet. 

i also noticed that Sony Smash is basically showing us what Falco's Final Smash should be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yet they still have the same moves.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


his final smash should be playable like Gigabowser.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2012)

but there is no damage
it woudl be retarded that first to grab the super wins


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> but there is no damage
> it woudl be retarded that first to grab the super wins



Its not like SSB where u get an Item to kill ppl. You have a meter.

Think about like this. The more combos you do the higher you meter gains. Also when the game comes out ppl are gona find ways to easily dodge supers so they wont be so easy to perform. Meter management also comes to mind take Parappa for example. If this game turns out to be competitive worthy then it will most likey be using stocks like SSB tourneys. Since Parappa LVL 3 can only kill 1 person. Its better to use his LVL 2. And looks at Jak his LVL 1 and 2 looks very short in range so its better to use his LVL3 since it can kill 1 person multiple of times. But one thing I don't like is that if you have a full meter you have to use a level 3. You can't do a level 1 or 2 to save meter.

But if this game had both Health and Meter and the supers only does damage rather than kills then I would love this game more than Smash....


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

it seems that it would be more casual and hardcore


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems that it'd be more hardcore, seeing as how most of those character aren't as well known as the Nintendo stars.

Hell, I've got no clue who Parappa is.. Or that one fuckin' cat thing.Worse part is, I have and use my ps3. Lol


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't really see how it'd be hardcore just because the characters aren't as universally well known as the Nintendo characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you...not understand? 

Obviously.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Typical Shion dribble, I'll back out of it this time.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2012)

Good girl.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 23, 2012)

So anyway, i believe that PS All-Stars will be a mix between casual and hard core.

Casual: It's a brawler like Smash.

Hard core: Developed by people who are experienced with fighting games.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

But that means such a paradox O:


FOR THOSE CASUALS THAT WANNA BE HARDCORE
TRY HAAAAARDS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> But that means such a paradox O:
> 
> 
> FOR THOSE CASUALS THAT WANNA BE HARDCORE
> TRY HAAAAARDS



Game for the try hards.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

I wanna be a try soft :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I wanna be a try soft :33



And that also.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2012)

im gunna troll people

just gunna taunt on a corner


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> im gunna troll people
> 
> just gunna taunt on a corner



"HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI"

"Your too slow"

"You'll get no sympathy from me"


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 24, 2012)

This is awesome,as long as pikachu is available I'LL KICK ASS 
i've been waiting for another ssbb,the other one is so old it takes a hour to find a player to brawl online and no one is ever on.
i wonder what characters will be playable,i also hope the stages won't be as self destructing as a brawl is 


if anyone cares or wants to brawl:
my friend code: 3438 -9421-9405 username:GiNGA


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> "HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI"
> 
> "Your too slow"
> 
> "You'll get no sympathy from me"



yeah
ike and kirby 
or captain falcon


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 25, 2012)

Personally I find Peach's taunt the most annoying.

Or rather, the easiest to annoy someone with.

"La-la-la-la-la-la~"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Personally I find Peach's taunt the most annoying.
> 
> Or rather, the easiest to annoy someone with.
> 
> "La-la-la-la-la-la~"



Nah, im more annoyed by "Your too slow!" Because it sounds like Sonic is actually insulting you.

Kirby is too adorable to get mad at though.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 25, 2012)

Nechku Chan said:


> This is awesome,as long as pikachu is available I'LL KICK ASS
> i've been waiting for another ssbb,the other one is so old it takes a hour to find a player to brawl online and no one is ever on.
> i wonder what characters will be playable,i also hope the stages won't be as self destructing as a brawl is
> 
> ...



No offense, dickless, but nobody really plays online Brawl at ALL these days.. 

Back in the day I would've been up to playing vs you online, but fact is, there is way too much lag and the mechanics in brawl are just too goddamn stupid.. 

I'll await your challenge on the new one, though. Count on that.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 25, 2012)

I played a couple of matches with her cause I wanted how good I was in brawl after playing it in for along time. 

It was laggy but not as laggy as I remember it was.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn.
NB you look kinda cool


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 25, 2012)

Well yeah, it was kind of obvious that it was with their experience with Tekken. 

And PacMan was in that one Kart game on the Arcades as well.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2012)

needs marth


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> And PacMan was in that one Kart game on the Arcades as well.



Well we know Pac-Man is basically going to get in. 

In all seriousness though, these are probably the most likely third party characters that aren't snake and sonic.

Pac-Man, Lloyd, Rayman, and Ryu Hayabusa (Tecmo wants to keep working with Nintendo, going by recent news)


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2012)

Harada said:
			
		

> "...we’ve continually developed a very good relationship with Nintendo. Maybe not necessarily in the public spotlight but kind of behind the scenes. We have established a very good working relationship with them."



Secret looovers.... that's what we are.



Axl Low said:


> Damn.
> NB you look kinda cool



Oh, god the memories.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2012)

Link better be awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Oh, god the memories.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)

*I was bored*


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh plz Lloyd 
plz plz plz


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Oh plz Lloyd
> plz plz plz



I see you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 25, 2012)

SOmething cool and new they could add would be a new mode where you go in the fight with 2 other tradable characters like MvC. Would be fun.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 25, 2012)

screw lloyd

bring Nightmare


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> screw lloyd
> 
> bring Nightmare







8-Peacock-8 said:


>


----------



## AmigoOne (Aug 25, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Link better be awesome.



I wouldn't count on it. Link = low tier since forever.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 26, 2012)

Therefore, he'll stay the same...


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 26, 2012)

You guys have it all wrong.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2012)

*More reason for Xenoblade*


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry guy... wasn't feeling it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 26, 2012)

News, vets will have new moves.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2012)

Megaman in a Nintendo game? 
Oh man those were good days to be a kid


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> News, vets will have new moves.


This makes sense. Mario got FLUDD in Brawl and a few characters got move changes too so it's not like getting move changes based on newer games will be unexpected. I hope that when it comes to clones they make sure the new moves are different and if move replacing is involved maybe have characters with the same moveset have different moves changed from each other. Like Falcon keeping a move that Ganondorf has replaced and vice versa.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

People have been saying that there would be diagonal specials. 

So maybe Falcon can finally use his gun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes I want this!!



Of course.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

Dunban should join as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> News, vets will have new moves.



Hmm, I didn't know Sakurai was a rectangle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

I also have an idea of who the next candidate in SSB4 should be. 


:ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I also have an idea of who the next candidate in SSB4 should be.
> 
> 
> :ho



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJw0DUZVfJw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Hmm, I didn't know Sakurai was a rectangle



I thought it was obvious. He's too tall and too skinny to be a square.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 27, 2012)

I want more characters to have a second model, like Wario:


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

does Wario really have that many outfits?


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, because he has a second character model which has additional colors ^^


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I want more characters to have a second model, like Wario:


Yes! That was one of the best things about Wario and I want more characters to have them. Link for example, his casual clothes from Skyward Sword would be great (back in Brawl I wanted him to have his Zora suit from Twilight Princess).


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

I want the rupee suit and zora suit from Twilight Princess for Link! 
Plus his Gold Outfit is boss too :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Yes! That was one of the best things about Wario and I want more characters to have them. Link for example, his casual clothes from Skyward Sword would be great (back in Brawl I wanted him to have his Zora suit from Twilight Princess).




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are some ideas for second models:

Bowser: Dry Bowser


Captain Falcon: Without helmet


Ganondorf: Phantom Ganon


Donkey Kong: Mini Donkey Kong


Ike: New and old



Jigglypuff: Wigglytuff


Pikachu: Raichu


Meta Knight: Ultra Knight


King Dedede: With mask


Marth: DLC Marth


Olimar: Louie or the president


Peach: Rosalia (if not as a new character)


Pit: Multiplayer character


Pok?mon Trainer: Female Pok?mon Trainer


Character like, Samus, Mario or Link just have too many options


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Meta Knight: Galacta Knight



Fixed. 

Also, Meta Knight should get his original design as a costume. (With galacta)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2012)

They can do that with Isaac and his son as well if GS gets in.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 28, 2012)

You guys are doing the exact same thing people were doing for brawl.

Talking about character inclusions, the BGM.

Building it up.

And then being utterly disappointed when the game comes out.

At least this time around no one is spamming Cloud Strife.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> You guys are doing the exact same thing people were doing for brawl.
> 
> Talking about character inclusions, the BGM.
> 
> ...


Actually at the moment we're focusing on potential alternate costumes while fully aware we might not get any. It's just an idea we think would be neat.

Besides I enjoyed the new character hype for Brawl.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Actually at the moment we're focusing on potential alternate costumes while fully aware we might not get any. It's just an idea we think would be neat.
> 
> Besides I enjoyed the new character hype for Brawl.



Everybody enjoyed the brawl character hype.

No one enjoyed the outcome


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Everybody enjoyed the brawl character hype.
> 
> No one enjoyed the outcome


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Everybody enjoyed the brawl character hype.
> 
> No one enjoyed the outcome



Eh, speak for yourself. I thought the roster was just fine and the BGM of Brawl is incredible.

Then again, the only person I was *really* hyped to see included in Brawl was Sonic, who himself was a pretty damn obvious choice, so maybe I really didn't have far to fall as far as disappointment was concerned. 

Anyways, the reason people bitch non-stop about Brawl is the physics, not the roster.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 28, 2012)

The roster for brawl was amazing and worth the hype, it was the gameplay that fell flat on its face.

Man if costumes are in i hope we get samus without her helmet. It would be perfect if they used her prime 1 realistic face.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just realized that a Disney character has a chance.

I am, of course, talking about Ralph. (Wreck it Ralph)

He debut on an arcade cabinet specially made for the movie.



Plus his first Nintendo appearance is coming (SEGA All Star Racing Transformed)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MTbTbDb3BvI[/YOUTUBE]
I hope we get super short samus from other M


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvmYuaiKyOc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]MTbTbDb3BvI[/YOUTUBE]
> I hope we get super short samus from other M


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, the chances that so many characters get a second model and that I've picked even one right are very low, but it's fun to talk about it. I was very happy with Brawl and if the next game has enough new content, I will be happy with it as well ^^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Yeah, the chances that so many characters get a second model and that I've picked even one right are very low, but it's fun to talk about it. I was very happy with Brawl and if the next game has enough new content, I will be happy with it as well ^^



Well it's suppose to be customizable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> I wouldn't count on it. Link = low tier since forever.


and yet i kick ass whit him in all  tree SSB's i just hope he will have his semi spike spin attack back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tier don't mean much anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Everybody enjoyed the brawl character hype.
> 
> No one enjoyed the outcome


While problems were had with the outcome it wasn't so much the character list itself but that it was leaked and better fake leaks were around too. It was disappointment THAT was the real leak. However once that died down plenty of people loved Brawls cast.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

I want more Fire Emblem


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

We need Alexandra Roivas in ssb4


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2012)

Dunno who that is^, but I'd love to see Roy return with a re-vamped moveset. Have a FE Trio. 

Snake can bite the dust for all I give a shit. He was an interesting addition, but he don't fit...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

I always find Snake fun to use. I just wonder why he's classified as a heavy character. Too slow for my liking.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Dunno who that is^



This girl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I always find Snake fun to use. I just wonder why he's classified as a heavy character. Too slow for my liking.



Because he carries rocket launchers and other heavy equipment.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because he carries rocket launchers and other heavy equipment.


And because he's known for sneaking.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> And because he's known for sneaking.



Sneaking with heavy equipment


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> And because he's known for sneaking.





Axl Low said:


> Sneaking with heavy equipment



Sneaking with heavy equipment and a card board box. 

Also, This needs to be a trophy.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Sneaking with heavy equipment and a card board box.
> 
> Also, This needs to be a trophy.



brb buying a Camaro


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2012)

I am very excited about a new _Super Smash Bros._ game, as I am very fond of _Brawl,_ so I do hope that this game can match the legacy of its predecessors.

As each new game has featured additional characters not in the previous games, I expect that there may be new characters in this game, as well, but at this point, the game series has such a great number of characters that adding any significant number of new characters may make it ungainly and also difficult to decide which character to use. I would indeed like to see more characters from the _Sonic: the Hedgehog_ universe, most notably Tails, Knuckles, and/or Doctor Robotnik, but apart from them, I believe that the goal of this next game should be to focus on quality rather than quantity; i.e., making the characters more balanced and improving their techniques and abilities.

I also believe that there is no need to have two versions of Link, as the previous game _Melee,_ had two version of Mario (regular Mario and Doctor Mario), but then _Brawl_ discarded Doctor Mario in favor of the regular Mario, so I believe that the next game should contain only one version of Link. I also very dearly wish to see the removal of such elements as the _Nintendog_ or Resetti assist trophies, as I found them to be supremely annoying.

Currently, it is still too early to do anything beyond speculating, but those are my hopes for the next game in this series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2012)

Heres an idea for a stage. (if Travis Touchdown gets in)



> Motel "NO MORE HEROES"
> 
> ----------lll (Roof)
> --------/-lll (Second floor motel rooms)
> ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 2, 2012)

Megaman better show. Hell, if someone like Snake joined Brawl, I expect damn Megaman, Zero or Forte to join. I would love Forte joining with gospel cannon and get Ability aka Kirby copy power.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Megaman better show. Hell, if someone like Snake joined Brawl, I expect damn Megaman, Zero or Forte to join. I would love Forte joining with gospel cannon and get Ability aka Kirby copy power.



Only getting one 3rd party character per company. 

Megaman it is then. 

Oh and heres my out of date roster. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfwoR0nrsOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Wizard (Sep 2, 2012)

SSB4 needs atleast 48 characters, the more the merrier. And also a better online system. But keep the same general formula with a few new things here and there and we are guaranteed to have a stellar game.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd like more items.

Like 30 more at the very least.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2012)

And a car.

I want to be able to hit people with a car.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Heres an idea for a stage. (if Travis Touchdown gets in)



Pleather For Breakfast is pretty good 
maybe have an assist trophy of Margaret Moonlight and it plays Philistine :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> And a car.
> 
> I want to be able to hit people with a car.






Axl Low said:


> Pleather For Breakfast is pretty good
> maybe have an assist trophy of Margaret Moonlight and it plays Philistine :33



Nah, I see Shinobu being the assist trophy.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Only getting one 3rd party character per company.
> 
> Megaman it is then.
> 
> ...



I personally want to see Travis. But I know he doesn't have much of a chance of getting in.

Oh well at least I have Shulk


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I personally want to see Travis. But I know he doesn't have much of a chance of getting in.



Why, in your mind, does Travis Touchdown "not have much of a chance" of appearing in the next _Super Smash Bros._ game?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why, in your mind, does Travis Touchdown "not have much of a chance" of appearing in the next _Super Smash Bros._ game?



1 - There are other 3rd party characters that would better then travis. Megaman, Pacman, Bomberman, Simon Belmont, Black Mage.

2 - If Ubisoft were to pick a guest character for Smash I'm 90% sure they will pick Rayman instead.  

I want to state you reasons why do you think he has a chance and don't say because he has history with Nintendo. Sakurai doesn't care if the character does. By logic we would of seen Phoenix Wright in Brawl. The only way how Travis is getting in is that he gets asked to be in the game. Just like Snake.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> 1 - There are other 3rd party characters that would better then travis. Megaman, Pacman, Bomberman, Simon Belmont, Black Mage.
> 
> 2 - If Ubisoft were to pick a guest character for Smash I'm 90% sure they will pick Rayman instead.
> 
> I want to state you reasons why do you think he has a chance and don't say because he has history with Nintendo. Sakurai doesn't care if the character does. By logic we would of seen Phoenix Wright in Brawl. The only way how Travis is getting in is that he gets asked to be in the game. Just like Snake.



Can't argue with that logic, son.

Whoopin dat ass.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> We need Alexandra Roivas in ssb4



PARGON 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySXKnQMUVJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> 2 - If Ubisoft were to pick a guest character for Smash I'm 90% sure they will pick Rayman instead.



Travis is owned by Grasshopper Manufacture. 

I still think Rayman's chances are better than Tavis's.



Icy_eagle said:


> PARGON
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySXKnQMUVJg[/YOUTUBE]



Oh hell yes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCzbOxrqMdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Can't argue with that logic, son.
> 
> Whoopin dat ass.



As usual. 

But his only chances are Sakurai having interest in him being in. Or The developers ask Sakurai for Travis to be in. If Travis makes it then I will be happy, if not I wont be surprised

@ 8-Peacock-8

who is the dude in the bottom corner?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2012)

my wish list of new characters

*Mario*
1.Waluigi
2.Warts
3.Rosalina
4.Toad
5.one of the koopa kids

*Donkey Kong*
1.King K.Rool
2.Dixie Kong

*Metroid*
1.one of the bounty hunter from metroid prime hunters

*Pokemon*
1.Gold
2.May
3.Dawn
4.Black

*Zelda*
1.Wolf Link+ Midna
2.Youth Link whit mask.
*
others*
1. Alexandra Roivas -Eternal Darkness


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> @ 8-Peacock-8
> 
> who is the dude in the bottom corner?



Which side?

On the left is Muddy Mole from Mole Mania. an addictive bomberman style game staring a mole who was created by Miyamoto. (not only that, but he could bring a unique gameplay element to the game that involves digging underground)

On the right is Legends Rayman. ( well he does have a better chance)



Linkdarkside said:


> *others*
> 1. Alexandra Roivas -Eternal Darkness



You are awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nah, I see Shinobu being the assist trophy.



I was thinking a TT's FS he would summon Shinobu and they run around the stages cutting shit up. But that is too 

Since His giant robot ?berry could be a FS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I was thinking a TT's FS he would summon Shinobu and they run around the stages cutting shit up. But that is too
> 
> Since His giant robot ?berry could be a FS



That or dark step.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

MY SPLEEEEEEEN


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

SOnic and snake are guest characters I doubt they will be in the next one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> MY SPLEEEEEEEN







Unlosing Ranger said:


> SOnic and snake are guest characters I doubt they will be in the next one.



They were popular and Sakurai might try to get them back. (even he enjoyed them)

If they don't come back, then i would put bets on Pac-Man and Megaman to replace them.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey man
Whenever he did that casino slots machine things got the jackpot i always thought he yelled out MY SPLEEN before wrecking everything


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> SOnic and snake are guest characters I doubt they will be in the next one.


Snake maybe but Sonic has been playing sports with Mario for a few years now, Nintendo and Sega are on close enough terms that they'd want to keep the hedgehog around.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2012)

So yeah, would anyone else like to see Medusa in this game over Palutena?



Axl Low said:


> Hey man
> Whenever he did that casino slots machine things got the jackpot i always thought he yelled out MY SPLEEN before wrecking everything



That quote was the best thing in the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So yeah, would anyone else like to see Medusa in this game over Palutena?
> 
> 
> 
> That quote was the best thing in the game.



I'd say the girls are close seconds :33

I missed the intros in NMH2S
HOL LY SUM MERS
DE STR OY MAN
BAD GIRL: You think you're bad don'tcha? Hehehehe


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2012)

Travis needs an intro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2012)

Namco possibly revealing stuff at TGS. 

Although i doubt anything from Smash. if they do a smash reveal, Sakurai, Namco Smash team, and the dream team (Miyamoto, Reggie, and Iwata) from Nintendo would likely be there with them.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Travis needs an intro.



Brawl Voice guy: DOWNWARD FUCKING DOG!
i mean...
TRAVIS!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2012)

I may have to bring back my 'Hit List'.

Given as how it worked out so well the first time, the second time ought to have the same result. 

Bunch of scrubs up in this bitch.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2012)

hit list?
jesus why are so many people competitive? 
why cant we screw around and have a good time?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cause. No one has fun anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Fun is for casuals and bitches.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

HARD CORE KIRBY PLAYING!!!!1!!!11!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hit list?
> jesus why are so many people competitive?
> why cant we screw around and have a good time?



This IS how I have my fun.

Making people rage quit and/or rage on this forum.

Not to mention the complete and utter dominance of this community's smash players.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hit list?
> jesus why are so many people competitive?
> why cant we screw around and have a good time?



When it comes to the mind of Shion, there are no good times, only victims. 



"Shion" said:


> This IS how I have my fun.
> 
> Making people rage quit and/or rage on this forum.
> 
> Not to mention the complete and utter dominance of this community's smash players.



Funny, I don't remember fighting you at all, and if I did, it probably wasn't much.

The only person I remember ever truly wrecking me was some douche named Skeets. Did your name use to be Skeets?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hit list?
> jesus why are so many people competitive?
> why cant we screw around and have a good time?



Cause for people like me and Shion. Domination is fun. The enjoyment of people in boxing you and saying shit like "All you do is spam" or rage quitting is quite satisfying.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2012)

meanies


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> meanies



Don't worry, Medusa is confirmed. 
**


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah Japan.... Never has a country's pop culture been able to make entertainment as a whole simultaneously better AND worse. (The Medusa design change is an example of 'better', BTW).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shame she changed back to ug-face Medusa at the end of that boss fight.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2012)

Medusa?
I take it she is from Kid Icarus by process of elimination?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Medusa?
> I take it she is from Kid Icarus by process of elimination?



What do you think? 



Plus if we get Ridley, Pit needs his answer to Ridley. 

Seeing as Pit and Samus were created by the same team.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> When it comes to the mind of Shion, there are no good times, only victims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but I used to shit on the guy, back in the day.

You're right, I too, don't remember playing you... Ill put you on the list to whoop dat' ass.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Cause for people like me and Shion. Domination is fun. The enjoyment of people in boxing you and saying shit like "All you do is spam" or rage quitting is quite satisfying.



Damn fucking right.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

HARDCORE WITH MARIO


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hardcore Pikmin!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> HARDCORE WITH MARIO



Word.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since I haven;'t played KI and there is a new boss 
She looks pretty :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Well since I haven;'t played KI and there is a new boss
> She looks pretty :33





Anyway, how about an update to the stage builder that allows stuff like custom textures, more stage props and objects to use, importing music via SD card, etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

Importing would be pimp.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting quality music in there.

Already know what music i'd bring in.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

Fuck to the fuck yes.

Putting up a menu for sharing stages online + DL of 'popular' stages would also be beast.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

Hades would be awesome in Smash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXJwwQU23z4[/YOUTUBE]

Waluigi>>>Bowser Jr.



Death-kun said:


> Hades would be awesome in Smash.



He would be the best boss ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

I liked Taboo.

Fucker was original and came out of fucking nowhere.

Beast.

@Waluigi vid:

The character looks so disjointed that it isn't even funny.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> @Waluigi vid:
> 
> The character looks so disjointed that it isn't even funny.



It's just a hack. 

It's old anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

I know. 

It IS a good hack, don't get me wrong..

Waluigi should just be... more outrageous?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

So anyway, what music would you guys put in if we could import music into the game.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 7, 2012)

any chance sonic and snake are still in the new one?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing yet. But i would assume that Sakurai would try to get them to stay.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyway, what music would you guys put in if we could import music into the game.



I'd make finish that forest maze orchestra and then import that :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

My choices.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyway, what music would you guys put in if we could import music into the game.


This
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFmC6R7p5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyway, what music would you guys put in if we could import music into the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGSuki0sKQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfX0tIaExmM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZEkrZCez0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qJUbpH78Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ejbvg_w2XQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cjLWeac-0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB1fUSI3ae8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egne2ZCMM_0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8dSA37vN0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r65qk8BIRBM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKiqX1ABbyE[/YOUTUBE]

TOASTERS!!!!


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6SFHtJOB-g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQcWUqCtgqE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkH9lHSmgKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSNSIwsA5-c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhSI1WfUiog&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1VTeXe3FnA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxgti1PDhqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think people get the point now


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

OMFG

I just found an import song that would be possible since it's on the DS 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKuS5I24Mhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2012)

Music importing choices? Too many to really post, so I'll just say "An assload of Sonic and OCRemix music."

Tis but a pipedream, though. Ninty have had the technology to import music in the the Wii and 3DS and aren't implementing it (often). I don't think WiiU's games will be any different. 

That said, if next Smash sees a return of stage builder, I too hope they give us more customization choices. 3 themes felt lacking, and the blocks and hazard only allowed for only so much creativity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, Sakurai said that the 3DS version would be focusing on customization. 

We seriously need the ability to use music on the SD card.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Found a new song to add. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCzNhcINsEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2012)

We seriously need to be made sweet love to...

I wanna cum fuckin HARD when I play this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> OMFG
> 
> I just found an import song that would be possible since it's on the DS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKuS5I24Mhw[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]syeudRZuuMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Needs Kid Icarus codecs.

Viridi goes insane when she talks about Olimar.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> We seriously need to be made sweet love to...
> 
> I wanna cum fuckin HARD when I play this game.



I'm gonna cum hard just because we'll have portable Smash Bros. with GOOD online features. Fucking Brawl online lagged hardcore if you had more than two people fighting.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna cum hard just because we'll have portable Smash Bros. with GOOD online features. Fucking Brawl online lagged hardcore if you had more than two people fighting.



What were u using ? Mexican internet?  Not once did I ever lag fighting against someone.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> What were u using ? Mexican internet?  Not once did I ever lag fighting against someone.



Every try four people fighting at once? Didn't matter how good your internet was, it was something that plagued most of Brawl's online. The online was just poor.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]syeudRZuuMo[/YOUTUBE]



Good ole FF 6 pek


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Layton Vs. Namco character for SSB4?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm with DK on this one..

The lag with 2+ people was stupid retarded...

Tournments were botched because of it... 

Bottom line, it was complete shit. They didn't even have leaderboards... Wtf?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm with DK on this one..
> 
> The lag with 2+ people was stupid retarded...
> 
> ...



Lately Nintendo has been doing leaderboards for way lesser known stuff like 3DSware games lol. I'm sure they'll have official leaderboards for Smash on 3DS and WiiU.  It's their main competitive-styled game series aside from Mario Kart.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm with DK on this one..
> 
> The lag with 2+ people was stupid retarded...
> 
> ...



when I signed up for a Online Brawl tourney(My first and Only) a while back. As soon as I saw the lag. I just disconnected and didn't bother with any brawl online events.

Brawl online is just horrible. This is what they need to do with the next one

1. Improve the connection. If I'm playing with a friend that lives 5 mins away and it lags then there is a problem. 

2. More options. Why the fuck can I only do Time and 4 player matches when I play with anyone. I know for a fact the majority of people who place Smash likes stock over time. 

3. Leader Boards. Every fighting game has it now. The next one should as well. There should leader boards for not only Ranked matches but for Classic Mode, Target test, etc. 

4. Take out voting for stages. Only the Host should choose the stage.. The next thing we need is people picking temple and just taunting. 

5. FC. I heard that they are droping the Friend Codes(Can someone confirm  this?). If true then thanks god. the 12 digit code nonsense was just horrible)

If they do all this then I will be a happy camper


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> 5. FC. I heard that they are droping the Friend Codes(Can someone confirm  this?). If true then thanks god. the 12 digit code nonsense was just horrible)



This is a yes and no thing honestly.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This is a yes and no thing honestly.



So in other words Instead of using Usernames like PS3/360 which is in fact alot more easier. I have to still give 12 digit codes to people I want to fight?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> So in other words Instead of using Usernames like PS3/360 which is in fact alot more easier. I have to still give 16 digit codes to people I want to fight?



fixed.  But somehow they're going to make it easier.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> fixed.  But somehow they're going to make it easier.




"Lets play some Smash WIIU"

"Sure!! Whats you FC?"

"Its 1023 - 1356 - 2784 - 3858"

*After a few Mins*

"Hey It says it doesn't exist"

"Oh its 3856 not 3858 sorry about that"

"..."

If by easier ^ that shouldn't happen anymore. Also

Next time you're online, lookout for 0938-8361-9012! I hear he's just as good as 1274-5678-1249!

FC are just a bad idea imo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

They are and always will be terrible.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Except on the 3DS, the name is displayed before the friend code, so you won't be identifying people with the numbers.

And for the WiiU, there will be accounts that will probably utilize the same thing.

A lot better than the past, at least.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

true, true.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Doesn't change the fact that FC's are still, and will always remain, shit. 

Nintendo should drop their sac and allow complete freedom such as PS3.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> when I signed up for a Online Brawl tourney(My first and Only) a while back. As soon as I saw the lag. I just disconnected and didn't bother with any brawl online events.
> 
> Brawl online is just horrible. This is what they need to do with the next one
> 
> ...



If I can't even voice chat, something is wrong.. 

Hell, if their HANDHELDS have more fucking freedom than the main console, something is WRONG. 

Are they just sitting there with a their thumbs up their asses and being ignorant about this shit?

Sorry for the double post, but I don't give a darn.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

> Doesn't change the fact that FC's are still, and will always remain, shit.
> 
> *Nintendo should drop their sac and allow complete freedom such as PS3.*



Which is exactly what they're doing with FC's on the Wii U. You cannot assume that just because of the namesake it automatically means it'll be shit, silly. 

Nintendo already dropped the code digit thing and said that the new FC (no it's not the old one) for the Wii U will be much easier and accessible, possibly like adding PSN members.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

A code is still a code, son.

A bunch of numbers are still a bunch of numbers no matter what you call them.

Give me the ability to add my friend's name on my console with no strings attached, and I will quit my bitching. 

We've had over 5 years of the same crap.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

> Speaking in a recent investor Q&A, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata commented that “we’re not completely getting rid of Friend Codes.” *According to Iwata, Wii U’s Miiverse will instead “simplify the process of making friends with another user in the platform by eliminating the need to input Friend Codes.”*





Not anymore man, not any more.

........

Your wish is already granted then. Believe me, i understand and i *hated* the Wii's use of Friend codes. The 3DS's universal one is an improvement but the digit aspect of it can go away and should have a friend notification sign like the PSN. 

I know the feeling.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Shit... sounds good to me.

Anything but the numbers... fucking ANYTHING.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

Amen to that, son. 

Also your new Hajime no Ippo sig is boss btw.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

Amen.

Hell yeah?? Thanks broku! I appreciate it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

After reading Ashita no Joe (and it's not even finished goddammit), I kinda wanna get into another boxing manga. Hajime no Ippo is the only other one that I've ever heard about. Worth reading it?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck. Just learned that nintendo owns the last story IP. If this is true, Zael is probably getting in. (The Last Story vs. Xenoblade debate can be put to rest now i guess. ) Maybe someone from Pandora's Tower also.

Honestly Nintentendo need to put at least one of these three in the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> After reading Ashita no Joe (and it's not even finished goddammit), I kinda wanna get into another boxing manga. Hajime no Ippo is the only other one that I've ever heard about. Worth reading it?



Hajime No Ippo is a more engrossing anime and manga than Ashita no Joe, IMO.

Give it a shot. It gets good quick.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks bro, I'll check it out.  Ashita no Joe definitely took a while to get rolling. Joe didn't even start actual boxing until about a quarter of the way through the manga.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2012)

So, anyone want a rhythm heaven stage to replace Hanenbow?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2012)

So, now that Tekken characters got costumes, anyone want to see a Tekken themed stage?  (Characters can have cameos in the background)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2012)

I want something from Rhythm Heaven.

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2012)

BAYONETTA FOR SMASH
LET IT HAPPEN
PLEASE LET TI HAPPEN


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

At this point, Shit's plausible...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2012)

A lot of third parties have good potential this time around.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2012)

Bayonetta's Final Smash: Goddess Shiva
And she destroys the level and you have to restart the match


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wonderful 101 anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

I, personally, wouldn't like that...

There are much more deserving characters to take a slot than fucking W-101.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I, personally, wouldn't like that...
> 
> There are much more deserving characters to take a slot than fucking W-101.



But we still don't have a super hero character.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

CAPTAIN.... FALCON??!?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> CAPTAIN.... FALCON??!?



he's a bounty hunting race car driver.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

And a fucking *HERO.*


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 16, 2012)

This guy right here needs to get in.  No exceptions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And a fucking *HERO.*





Crimson Cloak said:


> This guy right here needs to get in.  No exceptions.



Captain Falcon vs. Non Specific Action Figure Vs. Wonderful 101


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Captain Falcon vs. Non Specific Action Figure Vs. Wonderful 101



If that were to take place it would be the end of the world.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> If that were to take place it would be the end of the world.



The battle of true heroes. :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 16, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> If that were to take place it would be the end of the world.



And out of the ashes would birth heaven


----------



## DedValve (Sep 16, 2012)

The Wonderful 101 would be the spiritual successor of Viewtiful Joe since he has no shot of ever being in Smash  

If Bayonetta is in I want a costume where she wears nothing except Samus' helmet! 

Scratch that, I want costumes. *PERIOD. *


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

I want a costume of her wearing NOTHING...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

So anyway, with the advent of the Tag Tournament 2 Nintendo costumes, which Tekken character would you want if they somehow ended up being chosen.

I would want Kazuya or Heihachi.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I want a costume of her wearing NOTHING...



actually technically bayonetta is Lady Godiva with glasses and some jewelry 

Think about it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I want a costume of her wearing NOTHING...



You and a lot of other people do.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually technically bayonetta is Lady Godiva with glasses and some jewelry
> 
> Think about it





8-Peacock-8 said:


> You and a lot of other people do.



i explained that though :<


----------



## Distance (Sep 16, 2012)

So is this going to happen during our lifetime? It is probably the only reason why I may buy this Wii-Poo...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Distance said:


> Wii-U



Fixed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Distance said:


> So is this going to happen during our lifetime? It is probably the only reason why I may buy this Wii-Poo...



Buying a system for one game isn't that smart.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

YES IT IS.

SMASH BROS.

FUCK YOU, DK, FUCK YOU.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> FUCK YOU, DK, FUCK YOU.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcP91tQ4ZSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

.... da fuq?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> YES IT IS.
> 
> SMASH BROS.
> 
> FUCK YOU, DK, FUCK YOU.



No, good sir... fuck _you_.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> .... da fuq?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Reggiegigas confirmed for Smash Bros. 4


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

That shit is fucking cracking me up LOLOLOLOLOLmen'spenisesLOLOLOL


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Reggiegigas confirmed for Smash Bros. 4



First character I'm playing as.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Marvel Vs Nintendo, new IP. Reggie makes a guest appearance.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Reggie Vs. 599 US dollars guy.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOHqG1nc_tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's funny cause he probably got fired.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Kaz Hirai? He didn't get fired. 

He's actually the CEO and President of Sony now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Demoted or Promoted? 

Oh and fuck the $599 guy. Forced me to buy a 360 instead of dat abomination that is the PS3 launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

He got promoted as of April 2012. 


And Kaz Hirai _is_ the $599 guy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah, gotcha. 

........ oh.....well hopefully he's learned better about pricing since then.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think the PS4 will be anything above $400 or $450 for a basic edition.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully.  Sony should never pull that kind of stunt again, especially if it means killing BC.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Marvel Vs Nintendo, new IP. Reggie makes a guest appearance.



this is the greatest reggie macro i've ever seen


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think the PS4 will be anything above $400 or $450 for a basic edition.



it will still be $599 US dollars.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> it will still be $599 US dollars.



Or Worse
599 British Pounds


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 17, 2012)

Any confirmed characters yet?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 17, 2012)

krystal for smash bros 4. her final smash will be opening a portal viewing all the pr0nz of her on the internet, her meteor smash will be her sandwich.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 17, 2012)

Strange.  I was under the impression that her Final Smash would be LANDMASTER!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 17, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Strange.  I was under the impression that her Final Smash would be LANDMASTER!!!



oh fudge nugget  yeah what a colosal failure that was giving wolf and falco that same final smash.  no excuse.

btw your set reminds me that they'll probably put in the newest fire emblem character in from awakening. also use roy and marths newer costumes.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 17, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> oh fudge nugget  yeah what a colosal failure that was giving wolf and falco that same final smash.  no excuse.
> 
> btw your set reminds me that they'll probably put in the newest fire emblem character in from awakening. also use roy and marths newer costumes.



Well, at least Wolf's was a different color. 

That's what I'm afraid of.  I don't want them to get rid of my favorite Fire Emblem Lord!


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 17, 2012)

As a main Link player, that would please me greatly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 17, 2012)

they wouldn't scrap ike...i like ike!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Marvel Vs Nintendo, new IP. Reggie makes a guest appearance.


Oh dear lord. 


Death-kun said:


> Kaz Hirai? He didn't get fired.
> 
> He's actually the CEO and President of Sony now.



What?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Any confirmed characters yet?



mario
pikachu
link
kirby


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think the PS4 will be anything above $400 or $450 for a basic edition.



999.99 dollars remix?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> What?



Despite his brain fart of a conference that year, he's actually better suited for the position than the last CEO for various reasons (The main one being he speaks Japanese).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *Mario*
> Pikachu
> Link
> *Kirby*



I'm good, these two are all I need.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 999.99 dollars remix?



599 british pounds


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 999.99 dollars remix?





Shirker said:


> Despite his brain fart of a conference that year, he's actually better suited for the position than the last CEO for various reasons (The main one being he speaks Japanese).


I suppose. And to probably avoid a 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> 999.99 dollars remix?





scenario.


Crimson Cloak said:


> Strange.  I was under the impression that her Final Smash would be LANDMASTER!!!


The only final smash I had issues with. 


Axl Low said:


> mario
> *pikachu*
> link
> kirby


All I need.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2012)

MAH FOXIE..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

As long as Olimar stays in the game, I'm fine.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2012)

No reason why he shouldn't. He's unique, he's part of an established franchise, said franchise has a game coming out next year and he's literally the only guy that can represent it.

Gonna be good having him back. Trolling my friends with mah Pikmins is some of the most fun I've had playing Smash.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Olimar is such a beast when you know how to use him. People be hating.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2012)

My only fear is that they'll nerf his down smash.

It's much too much for the weak of heart and they get all salty and junk


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

I bet he'll stay the same, except they'll probably put in the new Pikmin types from Pikmin 3, and maybe give him a new final smash.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 18, 2012)

As long as I get Bowser back, I'll be happy.
(but screw that retarded smash+B flying slam bull)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Some pretty cool ideas this guy came up with.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, that really is an appealing concept, especially aesthetically. I like how the panels would expand upon the teams. Of course, I don't believe the amount of characters, but still nice regardless.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Wow, that really is an appealing concept, especially aesthetically. I like how the panels would expand upon the teams. Of course, I don't believe the amount of characters, but still nice regardless.



I also don't like the character amounts. (Too many clones/alt versions of characters also)

But it does help that more characters can fit.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Some pretty cool ideas this guy came up with.



that's a sweet list... Little Mac and Gray Fox would be interesting characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

All they have to do is bring it back to Melee mechanics, and guarantee a kill if a Final Smash connects.

That's it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 23, 2012)

If Ike is not in this game I will be sad, he is a beast.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 23, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If Ike is not in this game I will be sad, he is a beast.


They would be stupid to erase him from the next game. He has a unique moveset so there is no reason to do that!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If Ike is not in this game I will be sad, he is a beast.


Considering the fact they were working on the newest Kid Icarus game before this of course he'll be back. I think that the only characters at risk of being removed are those who already have someone else as the face of their franchise available. For example Melee cut two Pok?mon, Roy and Dr. Mario who all had other characters from their franchise that stayed. Oh and Young Link was just redesigned and renamed to fit his modern counterpart.

Point is characters like Ike and Olimar are not only the star of their franchise but the only character from it playable. Cutting them makes no sense.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah Ike is staying. Unlike Roy is has a very unique moveset. And he is one of the more popular characters. Despite being shitty


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty much what Sol said.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWf_nn8jFoc[/YOUTUBE]

My favorite entrance. So epic


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Ive said it time and time again.. We NEED another F-Zero character.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ive said it time and time again.. We NEED another F-Zero character.


I do think new franchises and those with only one character should be the focus of the new characters in this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Samurai Goro?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I do think new franchises and those with only one character should be the focus of the new characters in this game.



Unless the franchise is Xenoblade. Which basically is the most deserving new franchise.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

We've been asking for a new F-Zero character for the longest time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> We've been asking for a new F-Zero character for the longest time.



I can see either Goroh or Black Shadow getting in in all honesty.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I can see either Goroh or Black Shadow getting in in all honesty.



If they can give Black Shadow an unique moveset. Then I want him instead. If not then Goroh is fine as well. 

Also I agree with Peacock that Shulk is the most deserving newcomer for this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

If there was a Xenoblade villain added, who would you want it to be?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Xenoblade villain hmmm.  I can see them putting Egil or Dickson as a villain rep. 

Although I rather just see Dunban if they put a second rep


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

Egil imo. Zanza would be utter rape if considered. 

But for the heroes, Shulk and Dunban would be spectacular.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

I dunno, I think Dunban is too similar to Shulk. I'd rather have Melia or Fiora as a second rep. I'd probably want Mumkhar as a villain rep. I haven't finished Xenoblade, so I didn't know Dickson ends up being... a dick. I guess I'll see what happens when I get there.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't see any villian from an 'outside' game taking a character slot.. 

If anything, all we would get are heroes.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

It's got a better chance than third parties because Monolith Soft is a second party developer for Nintendo. Nintendo bought them, so Xenoblade is "part of the family" now for all intents and purposes.

But if all we got are heroes, I'd like Shulk and Fiora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh crap i forgot about Mumkar.  Yeah he'd definitely fit with the Xenoblade villain choice if chosen for the next SSB roster.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Final Smash would be him inside his Metal Face mechon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

What about for Shulk and Dunban?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno, I think Dunban is too similar to Shulk. I'd rather have Melia or Fiora as a second rep. I'd probably want Mumkhar as a villain rep. I haven't finished Xenoblade, so I didn't know Dickson ends up being... a dick. I guess I'll see what happens when I get there.



I should of use spoiler tags but w/e.

But your right about Shulk and Dunban being similar. Ryen, Sharla, and Riki would fit better as Assist Trophies. and I don't see Melia being in this game AT all. Fiora is the second lead character so she is the most logical choice. 

Although Shulk by himself is better.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

I say Shulk goes ridiculous Monado mode, and Fiora (I want Fiora, not Dunban ) gets her Silver Face mechon.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I should of use spoiler tags but w/e.



That's alright. I don't know exactly what happens, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Give me goku and I'll be one satisfied bitch.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Colony 9 would be a great stage 



The stage hazard can be Metal Face appearing and smashing shit


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

That would be epic. 

Another cool thing would be Metal Face using his giant back cannon similar to the Main Cannon on the Halberd stage.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Would be one the best stages ever.

Some music they can use



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lK5wulOmGE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCclUgQk1Lk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0DE5zyRI6U&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7XVMNNZI8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4vCEHpv6Hg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAW4xlbyu28&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

The last one would be fucking perfect. Engage the Enemy, One who gets in our way, and You will know our names ftw.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

One who gets in our way is a personal favourite of mines 

But yeah Xenoblade has epic music and its fitting for a game like Smash.  

Also I found this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

While i think and Engage the enemy are two of my top Xenoblade OST picks. 

Nice!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's got a better chance than third parties because Monolith Soft is a second party developer for Nintendo. Nintendo bought them, so Xenoblade is "part of the family" now for all intents and purposes.
> 
> But if all we got are heroes, I'd like Shulk and Fiora.



Monolith Soft is first party. 

Shulk's chances are even better because of that. 

Anyway, look at this link.




Sol_Blackguy said:


> Would be one the best stages ever.
> 
> Some music they can use
> 
> ...



Quality


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Now that we can all agree that Shulk THE best choice for 1st party characters. Lets talk about guest characters.

At this point anyone can be a guest character. Anyone still thinks that Megaman is still the number one choice?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Monolith Soft is first party.
> 
> Shulk's chances are even better because of that.
> 
> Anyway, look at this link.



 My mistake then, makes Shulk even more likely.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Capcom has said they would let them use him if Sakurai ever came and asked. (Hell, Ono even said he'd throw in M. Bison)

Then theres the Namco reps. (We all know by now that it's a Tales character or Pac-Man)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope it's a Tales character. My guess would be Luke fon Fabre, since Tales of the Abyss was recently re-released on the 3DS.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hope it's a Tales character. My guess would be Luke fon Fabre, since Tales of the Abyss was recently re-released on the 3DS.



It's possible but Lloyd is the fan favorite right now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Im going to make a tier list for characters that have a chance of being in the game or not.

Top Tier - Very High Chance of Getting in(Almost Shoe ins)

Shulk(Xenoblade) - Xenoblade is really popular among Europe, Japan and USA. Its also considered to be one of(if not) the best Wii Game of all time. There is no reason not to include him.

Bowser Jr(Mario) - Villain character and most likely to be next in line for Mario rep. He also would have an very unique move set. 

5/6th gen Pokemon Rep - This really likely since they replaced Mewtwo with Lucario. Zoroark or Victini  would be the choices but if SSB4 comes out around 6th gen then they will use someone from there.

Megaman - Capcom has said they would let them use him if Sakurai ever came and asked. You will always see the Blue Bomber in any wish list.

Issac(Golden Sun) - Was the most requested 1st party until Shulk came in and said bitch please. Still being heavily requested and Golden Sun is one Nintendos most popular franchises

Mii - This can be the one of the biggest features if they put this. Creating the characters looks, Weight, and move set. 

High Tiers - High Chance of Getting in.

King K Rool(Donkey Kong) - If DK gets a third rep. Then he is a shoe in. The only thing that hurts his inclusion it that he hasn't been a main villain in a long time

Little Mac - A very popular character with a Final Smash that can be used. The only problem is that his moveset potential is quite limited. 

2nd Namco rep - Namco is behind this game so a rep is likely. It could be Pacman because of request. Tekken rep(Jin or Kazuya) because TTT2 on the WIIu, or Tales Rep(Lloyd) because they fit in very well in Smash.

2nd KI rep - Unless Sakurai shows bias toward KI. A second rep isn't that much likely. 

Saki - Sin and Punishment is a fan favourite and Saki is a highly requested character.

Paper Mario - With a game coming out and very unique move set. Paper Mario would be a great choice. But Bowser Jr is more likely.

Ridley - Most likely Metroid Rep and a popular character. The only issue would be his moveset.


Mid Tier - A Decent chance of getting in 

Toad - Very popular in Japan and was voted 4th Mario character to be added in Melee(Bowser was first, Peach was 2nd and Wario was 3rd) They all end up in the game. He would have an unique moveset as well. The only thing is that his roles are very minor in the games and he is in a moveset already(But that can be changed) 

Takumaru - Sakurai is interested in him and he has a decent fan following. But his obscurity is his only problem.

Sukapon - Was in Nintendo's first fighting games so it would be logical to put him but like Takumaru he is very obscure. 

Geno - As much as I hate to admit it. You can't ignore his fan request. That alone can him in the game. But he is owned by square and I doubt they will want to add a character that appeared in like 2 games(which 1 was a cameo)  

Krystal - Female character and would be the next choice for Star Fox Rep. But she is hated among the fans so that can hurt her chance. 

2nd F-Zero Rep(Black Shadow or Samurai Goroh) - Has been requested for a long time. The thing is both of the most likely reps would serious creativity to be in the game. 

Girhiham(or w/e) - Would be the best choice for next Zelda rep. His chances can become higher or lower depning on the release date of Smash. 

Lip - don't really know who she is but she is very requested



Low Tier: Least Likely 

Waluigi - Would have an unique moveset and would repersent the Mario Spin-off Series. But the 3 characters mentioned before has a better chance and he is hated among the fanbase

Any other 3rd Party Rep not mentioned - This all depends on if the Company wants them or not. 

2nd Sonic Rep - Like Geno as much as I don't like it you can't ignore that its very requested and Sonic and Mario has crossover in a game 4 times. 

Animal Crossing Rep - While popular i don't see them putting any character for there

Bottom Tier - Not going to happen
Any Anime Character
Any Comic Book Character


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## dredalus (Sep 23, 2012)

until I see people playing online with no lag then I might actually care.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

So, would anyone want some Last Story stuff in SSB4?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 23, 2012)

the only pokemon i'd want is quilava.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the only pokemon i'd want is quilava.



Maybe as a pokeball. 

Also, they should put metapod in the game. It will use harden and then you can pick it up and beat people to death.

Anyway, got bored


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Possible third parties said:
			
		

> *Square Enix:*
> Black Mage
> 
> Reason: Black Mage is the most likely to represent the Final Fantasy franchise. He has a connection to the Mario series, he is one of the more popular original FF characters, and would mix well with the Nintendo crew.
> ...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Jin/Pacman/Lloyd>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Some Robot Girl.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Jin/Pacman/Lloyd>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Some Robot Girl.



Of course. Never really expected her anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the only pokemon i'd want is quilava.



Shut the fuck up and get the fuck out.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2012)

To those that dont know about Dat Fairy named Lip:


here you go
What a cutie 

It's a sort of kirby's avalanche puzzle attack tetris type game 
totally fun if you liek that sorta thing :3

her stick is in the game aka
LIP'S STICK
she is the fairy of flowers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, she gets a lot of support on the smash world forums. (plus support from Japan)


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2012)

yes but my post was also to info Sol BG of where she is from :33


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

i see and she is pretty popular in japan eh? 

That's great in all but what would be her moveset?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 26, 2012)

How about giving Ganon an actual moveset instead of this captain falcon bull crap?
Where's my damn trident.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> How about giving Ganon an actual moveset instead of this captain falcon bull crap?
> Where's my damn trident.



Thinking Ganon should have his swords and trident in his "A" moves while this video shows some of his "B" moves.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDDfLftMyg&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Sol_Blackguy said:


> i see and she is pretty popular in japan eh?
> 
> That's great in all but what would be her moveset?





Don't really care for her but heres her moves..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

@Shion

A Tetris fairy.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> omg lool don't change.
> 
> Would you believe that she is more or at least just as requested than this
> 
> ...



You have *got* to be *shitting* me...

No.. HELL no.. get the hell out, man.. 

That dude is a PIMP, and he's being beaten by a tetris fairy princess?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

I take fairy princess of tetris over generic famicom samurai any day...

COME. AT. ME!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



In all seriousness, eh, why not? They already have one of the Panel de Pon themes in Brawl, and isn't that flower thing a weapon from that game? I personally don't really know or care who Lip is, but if Kid Icarus could get a representative in Brawl, Lip would be  pretty good choice for the next Smash.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Seriously speaking, it's very plausible.

We never know who will make it in, anyway, since it's Sakurai's decision in the end. 

Now, Shion speaking: I don't give a *FUCK*. I'd take a badass mofo than a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass tetris fairy ANY DAY. 

If she makes it in, i'm sticking a carrot up my ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol Lip

Mach Rider and Takamaru>>>>>>>>>Lip

Plus, Balloon Fighter>>>>>>>>Lip also


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryu should be in the next Smash game!!!!!!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Every fighting game needs a samurai/ninja type.

Smash needs a Samruai character. Takumaru would be perfect. He should be a combo chain character. What do I mean by that? 

Everyone can do 3 hit combo except for a few character(Marth, Pikachu etc). What Takumaru would his he can chain his neutral attack and tilts to any thing 3 times.

So like...

NA > Up tilt > Side Tilt 
NA > NA2 > Down Tilt
NA > Side Tilt > NA3 

Kinda cool eh?

Also the "There is too many sword fighters already" argurment is pretty stupid if all of them play differently.

Link is a multi weapon character 
Marth is a combination of both speed and power. 
Ike is power hitting sword character
Metaknight is speed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _need a staff character also_ 





I swear to god, if anyone says this isn't Goku, im going to haunt you mother fuckers


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Peacock I love you enough to tell NOT to show this to any DBZ fan. I can see the rage is this guy gets in

GAIZ LOOk AT THIS GOKU WANABE. DBZ GOKU SHOULD BE TEH GAME BECAUSE bUDOKAI WAS GAME CUBE AND WII. ALSO PUT VEGETA AND BROLY AS WELL OR NO BUY


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've already showed it to three and they flipped their shit until i told them this was based off the story DB was based on. They're still pissed that theres more than one character named Goku.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I've already showed it to three and they flipped their shit until i told them this was based off a the story DB was based on. They're still pissed that theres more than one character named Goku.



I just hate how some DBZ fans are bratty and they think Goku should be in every single crossover. Heck I've seen people wanted goku in MVC3.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Miyamoto: Hey Sakurai!

Sakurai: Hello Miyamoto-San.

Miyamoto: The fans want Goku in Smash.

Sakurai: oh rly?



There you go you fucking DBZ tards. Goku is in Smash.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ultimate troll move. I will love Nintendo if they did that. 

Just to see al DBZ fans rage.

Anyways. he looks like he would be a interesting fighter. Unlike Lip.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty much. He'd be a nice character to bring back since his game is basically the story that DB was based on but in video game form.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Plus, Balloon Fighter>>>>>>>>Lip also




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwdFLD7BCuY[/YOUTUBE]






8-Peacock-8 said:


> Miyamoto: Hey Sakurai!
> 
> Sakurai: Hello Miyamoto-San.
> 
> ...



That... would be... amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwdFLD7BCuY[/YOUTUBE]



And who's the one ending up on the Wii U again? 



> That... would be... amazing.



Agreed


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

You're kidding. Walrus-humpig Balloon Fighter is getting a reiteration on the Wii U? Ugh....
So I'm assuming it's part of the Nintendo Land game?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Walrus-humpig Balloon Fighter
> So I'm assuming it's part of the Nintendo Land game?



lol wat and also yeah it's in Nintendo Land.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Goku...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> lol wat



I try to replace my expletives with ridiculous adjectives as often as possible.

Don't ask why. I've been doing it for so long I'm not even sure myself....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Muddy Mole>>>>Balloon Fighter

Does that make you feel better?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

It probably would if I knew who that was


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't give a shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> It probably would if I knew who that was


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 27, 2012)

I remember being retarded like the many of you lot back when brawl was coming out.

Thinking up of so many third party characters that can make it to the game because of this and that 

And nothing came to be , once they show u the trailer and everyone is like "whoa" from the third party characters they show (which will only be like 2 or 3.) and then people will be patiently waiting for more.

Only to come and find out all new cast is just nintendo characters  and everyone will feel sad and wait for the next Smash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Good thing I only expect Nintendo stars.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

No shit, yo


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> I remember being retarded like the many of you lot back when brawl was coming out.
> 
> Thinking up of so many third party characters that can make it to the game because of this and that
> 
> ...



Oh no fucking shit. Smash Bros is a fighting game with Nintendo characters. Of course the new characters are going to be just Nintendo characters. Snake only got in because Kojima is a fan(who isn't) and Sonic got in because Snake did. 

Sad part is that you weren't trolling. Moron(Fuck da mods)


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2012)

The hell's Mexican on about? I'm not sure who's honestly expecting 3rd party characters to return in this game...

I mean, I *hope* Sonic makes a come back, but will he? Ehh, not likely unfortunately.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 16, 2012)

Supposed Namco worker 'leak'


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2012)

Get the fuck off my dick..


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone get me when Mega Man is announced.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2012)

While it should be taken with a grain of salt it's still work talking about if it were real. I think the characters listed would make neat additions to the cast. A Giant Chasm stage would be a neat thing too, working a bit like the Spear Pillar with a different Kyurem appearing on the stage.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 16, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Supposed Namco worker 'leak'



Yeah, definitely sounds legit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Still waiting for Shulk, Megaman, and Ridley to be confirmed.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Get the fuck off my dick..



I want feeling...Itsumo.


----------



## Hullo (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope Ridley is a playable character in this one.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Shit your ass up and fuck me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

How much cocaine do you do before you post?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

You really want to know?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm gonna say a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

You're not even close.

Poor bastard...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Speaking of bastards, I heard that the leak was a huge ass fuckin' troll.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Speaking of bastards, I heard that the leak was a huge ass fuckin' troll.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

I do say.

The rest of the morons here ate it up like a fat cock.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I do say.
> 
> The rest of the morons here ate it up like a fat cock.



The only legitimate news recently was that Sakurai said that he wont be doing daily updates.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

The game is barely in the first stages of development..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The game is barely in the first stages of development..



yep.  **


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 17, 2012)

My twice removed uncle's ex-girlfriend's boyfriend's grandfather works at Nintendo. He said that Mario, Sonic, and Wario are going to have hot steamy butt-sex in this game and produce an offspring who will be part of the roster as a new playable character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> My twice removed uncle's ex-girlfriend's boyfriend's grandfather works at Nintendo. He said that Mario, Sonic, and Wario are going to have hot steamy butt-sex in this game and produce an offspring who will be part of the roster as a new playable character.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Speaking of bastards, I heard that the leak was a huge ass fuckin' troll.


Makes sense. Though fake leaks do give you ideas of interesting ideas for the game. I like the idea of a Giant Chasm stage for example, hopefully even though this leak was fake it's an idea they're considering.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Makes sense. Though fake leaks do give you ideas of interesting ideas for the game. I like the idea of a Giant Chasm stage for example, hopefully even though this leak was fake it's an idea they're considering.



I'm really hoping the Wonderful 101 get included. 



**

EDIT: oh and Shulk


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 17, 2012)

just give Peach her old moves from melee back


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2012)

A year or two before Brawl came out, this exact thing happened on those forums. Someone claiming to be working for the developers


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> just give Peach her old moves from melee back



Heck, give most from Melee back


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Heck, give most from Melee back


There weren't that many changes from Melee in Brawl. Just small updates to include new abilities from newer games. So really I think we're in for more updates.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> There weren't that many changes from Melee in Brawl. Just small updates to include new abilities from newer games. So really I think we're in for more updates.



The overal game changed quite a bit; poor Falcon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2012)

It's nintendostiens monster!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

That's too beast.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> The overal game changed quite a bit; poor Falcon.


I meant concerning movesets. Most were pretty much the same as Melee with a few changes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I meant concerning movesets. Most were pretty much the same as Melee with a few changes.



Erm..what? Obviously the controls would be the same. Brawl is a very different game from Melee, I mean they are sequels so naturally they will play the same.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, what? ^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MOKUJIN CONFIRMED_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIcx_rxTstc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2012)

looks shopped


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Look at the pixels.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> looks shopped







Gnome said:


> Look at the pixels.



So it's legit?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So it's legit?



Well it has pixels.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Supposed Namco worker 'leak'


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well it has pixels.



Yayz.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2012)

Fake, idiots.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fake, idiots.



U sure? 

**


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2012)

Very.

......


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2012)

**


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2012)

Anything you guys want for this game?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Anything you guys want for this game?



I want to see Alexandra Roivas from Eternal Darkness as a playable.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

I want it to be competitive and not suck.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

I want the WiiU hacked and this game easily hackable like Brawl. The fucking mods man. The fucking mods.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

So many skins.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

I could care less for skins. 

Stupid and pointless. 

No tripping would also be nice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No tripping would also be nice.



This. 10char


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

I would fap to that idea...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2012)

A story mode just like Brawl. What they should do is have each trainer from each of the regions with the region starters. And friggin Giant Chasm must be a stage and MUST include the Dennis battle theme. This game would be so epic if that theme was in the game. DENNIS DENNIS DENNIS


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

No... No it wouldn't.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No... No it wouldn't.


What? How can you not think this would be a great tune for Smash Bros?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLdjl65jAB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

See, just how the D/P tune didn't fit for Brawl.

Same shit.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> See, just how the D/P tune didn't fit for Brawl.
> 
> Same shit.


What are you talking about? It fit just fine.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

You really don't know what I'm talking about?

God... There's no hope for you fools..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

wow 

So anyway......what good gameplay mechanics do you think should be added. (new types of hazards and other shit)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What are you talking about? It fit just fine.



Maybe cuz you didn't post the newer, better version  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkot_cgD8Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Maybe cuz you didn't post the newer, better version
> 
> [YOUTUBE]  [/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for the homepage link.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZQ3msH8g6A[/YOUTUBE]

The fans really want Shulk in... I am not shocked, he rocks..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZQ3msH8g6A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The fans really want Shulk in... I am not shocked, he rocks..



Recently some Monolith Soft employees talked about him getting in. lol So he has a very good chance.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

See that's not bad. ^


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Serious question. Is there any *real *info on this game? Because I don't know what the fuck is what in this thread.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Serious question. Is there any *real *info on this game? Because I don't know what the fuck is what in this thread.



Nothing except for the fact that namco is working on it and that there wont be daily updates.


----------



## G (Dec 19, 2012)

If this game will have Yoshi then i might consider buying.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

G said:


> If this game will have Yoshi then i might consider buying.



They aren't cutting any of the cast members from the first Smash. 

So yeah, Yoshi is going to be in.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Serious question. Is there any *real *info on this game? Because I don't know what the fuck is what in this thread.



No info.

Nothing at all.

Just fanboys putting up wish lists.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't know Namco was working on it.

Education!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No info.
> 
> Nothing at all.
> 
> Just fanboys putting up wish lists.



Don't be , be


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No info.
> 
> Nothing at all.
> 
> Just fanboys putting up wish lists.





Gnome said:


> I didn't know Namco was working on it.
> 
> Education!





BlazingInferno said:


> Don't be , be


----------



## lucid1 (Dec 19, 2012)

they need to make a new jump stars game. thats a ssb clone i can really get behind


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> they need to make a new jump stars game. thats a ssb clone i can really get behind



Hmm then I guess you haven't heard about Project X Jump?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No info.
> 
> Nothing at all.
> 
> Just fanboys putting up wish lists.



When there's no info, you speculate.


Since they're planning on connecting the 3DS and WiiU versions, I'm expecting some kind of character customization. (Sorry Shion, your "Competitive" wish isn't going to happen)

But To be honest, I'd rather they not simply do Wireless connections from 3DS to WiiU. Considering that was what they did for Pokemon DPPt/HGSS for Pokemon Battle Revolution and Ranch for Diamond and Pearl owners, and having them establish a connection and send data was annoying.

I would much rather they do something like Skylanders and store the data in a Smash Bros character figure like the Skylanders toys.

It prints money by having people who want to customize their character use the figurines for their games, and then there's the sheer collectible aspect of it. I mean, look at how Skylanders did in sales off that alone...

But then again, I don't own Skylanders so I don't know exactly how it works, and it could be faster to transfer data from 3DS to WiiU...

It was fast to transfer a Mii... But Mii data is simple...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> they need to make a new jump stars game. thats a ssb clone i can really get behind



They need to make you shove a dick up your ass.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Shion dont change


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Shion dont change



This to.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 20, 2012)

It better have Travis Touchdown. I would cut those Link, Ike/Marth, and Meta Knight players down to size with that magnifico bastard.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Him^

This friend.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 20, 2012)

I just want to see Shulk. He is really the only character that has no reason not to be in the game


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

I still have no he who that fucker is, but eh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is how Xenoblade should be represented.

Playable Character: Shulk

Stage: Any location in the game. (All the locations would be beautiful in HD and they would work )

Assist: Reyn (IT'S REYN TIME!)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

i'd like megaman x in this plz.....plz?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'd like megaman x in this plz.....plz?



Classic Megaman will be in over X. 

Just going to throw that out there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

classic had his run in mvc2 jontron, but then again, x got dlc skinned alive and worn by zero so...legends megaman got in tatsunoko, back in brawl days i though zx might have had his turn but i guess not.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, smash wouldn't be part of Capcom's Vs. series. 

So how about Classic Megaman with X and .EXE costumes.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> classic had his run in mvc2 jontron, but then again, x got dlc skinned alive and worn by zero so...legends megaman got in tatsunoko, back in brawl days i though zx might have had his turn but i guess not.



Shut your fanboy ass up.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

ok. =X


.


.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2012)

Shulk and Dunban being confirmed playable would solidify my eyes on SSB4 all day, every day.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm starting to see things I like in that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shulk..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh Shion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm starting to see things I like in that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shulk..



Do tell, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Took a look at the game itself. 

Not bad..


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

JRPG    :33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Took a look at the game itself.
> 
> Not bad..



U gonna get it sometime?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

If I have like 30 bucks to throw away..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2012)

New rumor gaiz! (old new rumor no one gives a shit about)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 21, 2012)

So according to this rumor...

Little Mac, Takumaru, King K. Rool, Ridley, Shulk, Dillon, Ghirahim, and possibly a Platinum Games character are in the game. 

Starship Mario, Giant Chasm (Pokemon BW2), Pushmo Park, and Cookie Country (Kirby) are levels

This would be the best rumour ever


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2012)

It's actually an ok rumor also since it has a lot of likely choices.

(Just learned that the Wonderful 101 are second party so Platinum can get a character without taking up a third party slot)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 21, 2012)

Ridley, Shulk, and Dillon are all I care about. Dillon's game isn't as big as the Pushmo/Crashmo series, but if he makes it in I'll be livid.

Also... Cookie Country means the glorious PINWHEEL TREE!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

You fools are cute.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You fools are cute.



But I know the rumor is probably fake.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Ridley, Shulk, and Dillon are all I care about. Dillon's game isn't as big as the Pushmo/Crashmo series, but if he makes it in I'll be livid.
> 
> Also... Cookie Country means the glorious PINWHEEL TREE!!!



Dillon?

Get the _fuck_ out of here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2012)

You two live here don't you


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 22, 2012)

People like Shion, Hattif, and Peacock are the only reasons why I haven't left


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> You two live here don't you



I used to live in the OBD. Then i realized that gaming>>>>Vs. debating. 

So yeah i live here. 



Heres an amazing roster i found. This would be the perfect roster for me.

Just remove Wart and add Shulk from Xenoblade and turn Megaman X into Classic Megaman and i'd be set.


----------



## EJ (Dec 22, 2012)

This may be the only reason I get a Wii U


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2012)

Fucking Sora. This would be the best game ever if he was in. Chances are zero since he's part Disney


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Fucking Sora. This would be the best game ever if he was in. Chances are zero since he's part Disney



I would love to have him and Mickey. Just so i can have Mario and Mickey Vs. Link and Sora.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> You two live here don't you



You're fat as fuck, aren't you?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> This may be the only reason I get a Wii U



Same here.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

Like a hard penis.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Ye damn right.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 25, 2012)

Calm your tits and have a good christmas Shion 

Along with everyone else ! Too bad Sakurai doesn't give us a sneak peak as a present


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

A good Christmas?

I'm the Grinch, fucker.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Epic Mickey would be an amazing character. Dat paintbrush. 

But I just want Sylux. Give me Sylux and I'll be happy, maybe even Ridley.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Ridley may happen, but Sylux has as much of a chance as my own bitch ass does to fill a slot.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 25, 2012)

Haha. If I had a possibe character(nintendo at least) that is pretty unlikely, mine would have to be Masked Link 

Deku seed on dem bitches


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

I want Goku.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 25, 2012)

Has development start on this bitch yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

What in the fuck do you _think?_

No, fool.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I want Goku.



Actually, there's a chance of him getting in 

As long as you meant this Goku though


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Dragon Ball, Goku, but I guess that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will do.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2012)

Can we add Reggie and Miyamoto?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

To whoop they asses?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What in the fuck do you _think?_
> 
> No, fool.



Of course it has, silly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> To whoop they asses?



But your going to be their assist trophy Shion. 

Your too broken to be playable.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Well... Shit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnus the claymore guy from kid Icarus uprising?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

No, you fool, no. 

What the _fuck?_


----------



## Scizor (Dec 29, 2012)

Young link with Mask transformations (as his down b, like switching Pok?s with PKMN trainer) would be amazing.

Same goes for Vaati (LoZ), Lloyd (ToS), Scizor (PKMN), Blaziken (PKMN) and Zoroark (PKMN).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

It's probably too late for Blaziken.

Zoroark is _plausible_ at best.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

If it could hypothetically happen (i'm sure it won't lol)....what kinda of Hajime no Ippo character would you guys root for in SSB4 if one or two were added in the roster?


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

Is Mario in?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

G said:


> Is Mario in?



...........................


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> If it could hypothetically happen (i'm sure it won't lol)....what kinda of Hajime no Ippo character would you guys root for in SSB4 if one or two were added in the roster?



Takmura and Ippo. Oh, fuck yes. 



G said:


> Is Mario in?



Never spout your bullshit again, shut the fuck up, and get the fuck out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 29, 2012)

G said:


> Is Mario in?



No, they replaced him with Obama


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

And Jesus.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 29, 2012)

So any big news on this yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup.

Jesus is confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jesus is confirmed.



Game is already broken as fuck now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2012)

G said:


> Is Mario in?



>Mario

>Super Smash Bros.

>Nintendo All-Stars

>Mario is Nintendo's mascot


Shion confirmed!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuck yeah, mother duckers.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 29, 2012)

G said:


> Is Mario in?


No. It's Luigi time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually, Sonic replaces Mario.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *Takmura* and Ippo. Oh, fuck yes.



Aww yeah.  Though if a third one was to be picked, Miyata wouldn't be a bad choice. But either way Taka + Ippo solo.

@8-Peacock-8. sub-100k sales for SSB4 confirmed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah right.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aww yeah.  Though if a third one was to be picked, Miyata wouldn't be a bad choice. But either way Taka + Ippo solo.
> 
> @8-Peacock-8. sub-100k sales for SSB4 confirmed.
> 
> [SOILER]Yeah right. [/SPOILER]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 29, 2012)

Take out the tripping gimmick and ill be happy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Its not a gimmick... its physics. Happens when you roll too much or try to go in 3 directions in quick succesion


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Well take it out its horrible and people hate it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 29, 2012)

The only type of tripping needed is from slipping on Diddy's banana peel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2012)

Epic gun and sword fights equilibrium style pureazu


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2012)

Confirmed characters:
Mario
Pikachu
Link
Kirby


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Fox scorpion dasher pranced vixen and all the kings men


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

And the guy who actually managed to put humpty back together again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> And the guy who actually managed to put humpty back together again.



Why is this game filled with broken as fuck characters? First we got Shion, now this.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Well take it out its horrible and people hate it


Never bothered me.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The only type of tripping needed is from slipping on Diddy's banana peel.



QFT

Tripping in Brawl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qdhp1YhIsY[/YOUTUBE]

besides Shulk, we need Ray in this game. He should take Snake spot. and of course that Theme.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2013)

This game needs costumes.

That is all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

That'd be a nice touch, but it doesn't _need_ it. 

What it _needs_ is more memorable characters and a boss battle theme the same or better than Taboo's, cuz that shit had me full hard-on cumming buckets all over the place.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

No, he's right, it _needs_ costumes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2013)

I better expect some news this spring. We haven't gotten shit since we found out this game is in development.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

We ain't gonna hear shit, man.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Has Classic Mega Man been confirmed yet?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

No. 

Don't get your hopes up Stunna-kun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Has Classic Mega Man been confirmed yet?



Fuck no.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiE_5lwlzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2013)

What in the fuck?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycShyjbVWy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2013)

I can see Sora in the game, but ain't a chance in hell.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I can see Sora in the game, but ain't a chance in hell.



No shit.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 15, 2013)

they should have ichigo in the game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> they should have ichigo in the game


Naw.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Ichigo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Monky Business (Jan 16, 2013)

Theres something i dont like with handheld and console fighting game releases, the handheld sometimes got a whole bunch of fewer characters.

I do hope the character amounts stay the same, they could remove some stages and items for all i care, i only play multiplayer with items banned.

Goku and Vegeta, yes please. Bardock and King Vegeta would even be better in my opinion. 
Add Waluigi. Bring back Dr Mario but just as an unlockable costume. Make Master Hand playable (yeah good luck balancing that). Same with Fighting Polygon for more skilled players, like Mokujin in Tekken.

I should stop dreaming it wont happen. Just give me Waluigi and ill buy it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Blazblue CSII version. Before the final CS update^

SSB doesnt follow that format so.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 16, 2013)

The day we get news is the day HIV gets a cure


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSF1sjFkXA&lc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNidYruRNyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

HIV has a cure.  Then it becomes aids.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Monky Business said:


> Theres something i dont like with handheld and console fighting game releases, the handheld sometimes got a whole bunch of fewer characters.
> 
> I do hope the character amounts stay the same, they could remove some stages and items for all i care, i only play multiplayer with items banned.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't be a bad idea. 

Way too many 1st party characters, IMO.



St NightRazr said:


> Blazblue CSII version. Before the final CS update^
> 
> SSB doesnt follow that format so.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

He's talking about conosle counterparts having more characters than handhelds. Im saying that was not the case until the made the extended version of CSII.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2013)

Monky Business said:


> Theres something i dont like with handheld and console fighting game releases, the handheld sometimes got a whole bunch of fewer characters.
> 
> I do hope the character amounts stay the same, they could remove some stages and items for all i care, i only play multiplayer with items banned.
> 
> ...



Want Goku? You got it! Just be sure to have enough...mmmmmmmmm Flash players. kill me now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dsDP9wo348[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 16, 2013)

wonder if 6 gen pokemon will be in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> wonder if 6 gen pokemon will be in the game.


Without a doubt. X & Y are closer to completion than SSB4.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Current most likely choices right now_ 



Mario:
Waluigi

DK:
King K Rool

Yoshi:
N/A

Wario:
N/A

Zelda:
Ghirahim (unless a new better character is revealed before SSB4)

Metroid:
Ridley

Kid Icarus:
Palutena

Miscellanious:
Shulk
Mathew
Isa
Aeron (has gotten a rise in popularity recently)
Little Mac

Retro:
Takamaru
Sherif (first Nintendo character ever)

Fire Emblem:
Chrom

Pokemon:
Gen 6 rep

Third Party:
Pac-Man
Megaman


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Gen 6 rep my ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2013)

Why that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Because the Gen 6 Representative is concurrently missing


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because the Gen 6 Representative is concurrently missing


To us. Nintendo however are likely to get an advanced look at what will be in X & Y, especially with it being released worldwide in the same month. Not to mention we've seen gameplay footage of X & Y, we haven't seen anything from Smash Bros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Gen 3 didnt really have one.

I think Absol was like the cool pokemon of the time


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gen 3 didnt really have one.
> 
> I think Absol was like the cool pokemon of the time


Because Gen 3 wasn't the newest generation when Brawl came out. Data in the game suggest Plusle & Minin were going to be the 3rd gen rep. Also the Pok?mon boss fight was Rayquaza.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

.... Gen 4 rep was Lucario, Gen 5 Rep was Zoroark,  that has nothing to do with SSB

 Its just said pokemon usually ends up in  the game

Gen 3 didnt really have mons that were introduced as such


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> .... Gen 4 rep was Lucario, Gen 5 Rep was Zoroark,  that has nothing to do with SSB
> 
> Its just said pokemon usually ends up in  the game
> 
> Gen 3 didnt really have mons that were introduced as such


Ah but technically Gen IV revealed Munchlax before Lucario. Gen VI could introduce something, especially with the upcoming Genesect movie not having another star revealed yet and all the Gen V legendaries have been used already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm still expecting a Gen 6 rep when we get are Mewtwo *style* character for this gen. (Last gen it was Zoroark and Genesect)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes Im well aware that Munchalx was the first introduced in Gen 4. Lucario still was the representative.

Zoroark had the pleasure of being both


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2013)

Fools.

Oh god, how foolish...


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 18, 2013)

Ganon vs Giga Bowser vs Doom Dragon.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 19, 2013)

> Zelda:
> Ghirahim (unless a new better character is revealed before SSB4)



Minish Cap Vaati would be cool.



> Fire Emblem:
> Chrom



Give us a playable Lyn already...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yes Im well aware that Munchalx was the first introduced in Gen 4. Lucario still was the representative.
> 
> Zoroark had the pleasure of being both


My point was that the representative could still be hidden from all but Nintendo and the anime staff. Again this year's movie has only revealed Genesect, Pok?mon movies always have multiple main Pok?mon so the Gen VI Pok?mon is inevitable.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh god, what is this happy horse shit?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Minish Cap Vaati would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a playable Lyn already...



It's unfortunate when those two aren't as popular as they used to be.



"Shion" said:


> Oh god, what is this happy horse shit?



Donkey kong


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

I wanna play as Yoshi then im fine


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 21, 2013)

G said:


> I wanna play as Yoshi then im fine



>Implying Yoshi wont be in the game.

He'll be in. Don't worry.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Stupid ass.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2013)

I JUST WANT TO PLAY AS NUDANTE. 


I would be more than ok if Squeenix had no characters in this game. I don't want their bullshit clogging up my smash.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I JUST WANT TO PLAY AS NUDANTE.
> 
> 
> I would be more than ok if Squeenix had no characters in this game. I don't want their bullshit clogging up my smash.


I don't know. I can think of  that would be a nice inclusion for Smash Bros.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Not fucking Sora's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass again...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2013)

I want a Dragon Quest guy that can change classes during combat. Sword, magic, etc.

It really doesn't matter though sinc SQUEEEEnix isnt going to be easy to work with.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Isaac would be somewhat good at that kind of shit, plus he'd be the most logical addition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Young Isaac or old Isaac? 

How about pedostache Garet?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Either would work.

Young Isaac would be my guess, but a guess don't mean shit nowadays.

Sakurai, like I, Is out of fucks to give as far as what _characters_ people want to play as.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Old Isaac is beasting. How much of a golden sun fan are you Shion?


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 22, 2013)

I let Shion borrow my Dark Dawn and he has yet to play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

He best find  that 30 hours to do something lol


----------



## Scizor (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Cant waaaait!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

To be revealed?

FUCK.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

Revealed as in showing pictures


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm going to fuck someone...


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 23, 2013)

Where's Gino when you need him?!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally some actual news (sorta  )


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

I _need_ those pictures 

I hope they're lying and there will actually be a trailer...but I can't be too greedy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Expecting to see in pictures:*
Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu

*Who i want to see:*
Pac-Man/Namco rep
Shulk


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually, at this point it might be more probable that we'll get the protagonist from X in Smash over Shulk, in order to advertise and raise awareness of Monolith Soft's new game. Sakurai kinda did that with Pit, giving him brand new character modesl and including him in Brawl before Kid Icarus: Uprising came out. Then again, KI:U came out 4 years after Brawl, so I dunno.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2013)

We don't even know if Shulk will be in X or not. We also don't know who the protagonist is. It might be the black haired guy from the trailer but again we don't know anything about him yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Exactly. But I have a feeling we'll know more about him quite a while before Smash comes out, unless Nintendo decides that Smash is coming out this year.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Not fucking Sora's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass again...


You're saying this guy is Sora?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2013)

So anyway, anyone want a Pandora's Tower rep?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Where's Gino when you need him?!



Exactly. 



Gaiash said:


> You're saying this guy is Sora?



Yup, his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass too.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like to see Layton and Phoenix in there just becuase they put Solid Snake in, and because it'd be cool to see Layton fighting Link sword on sword.

In regards to purely nintendo characters I'm not sure who I'd want to see in that's not already mentioned.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw enough of Pheonix's idiot ass on MvC3, so as far as his 'fighting style' is concerned, he can go fuck himself. 

No offense. 

Layton is iffy.. I've never seen a handheld-only character make it into a smash game, so I don''t see why they'd start now.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I saw enough of Pheonix's idiot ass on MvC3, so as far as his 'fighting style' is concerned, he can go fuck himself.
> 
> No offense.
> 
> Layton is iffy.. I've never seen a handheld-only character make it into a smash game, so I don''t see why they'd start now.



It's fine. It's just they're associated as being Nintendo franchises, and heck knows Solid Snake wasn't originally one so it seems fitting they should be there, but I know that would probably make the MvC3 guys upset.

Well since earthbound characters are in there. What about Crono or Magus? Having Chrono Trigger characters would be pretty neat.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

That we can both agree on. 

Wasn't the first MGS on the NES?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> That we can both agree on.
> 
> Wasn't the first MGS on the NES?



Well yeah but if we're going by that we might as well put in Bionic Commando.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]A8p-CYk7lwQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]61mVaXwyHJA[/YOUTUBE]
Sneak preview of wii U smash brothers


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope they'll give Melee Falcon back.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

You know what would be hilarious? If they put in Slippy Toad. Oh man I can just imagine the rage that would ensue from that. And I'd be on the sidelines laughing.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

Slippy Toad is awesome. What's there to hate about him?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2013)

I almost can't imagine how awesome the things regarding this game that they'll show at E3 might be. 

They'll probably start off with showing some Smash veterans with glorious graphics and then some newcomers along with the game's name, all combined in an amazing cinematic trailer. 

I hope they re-open the Smash Dojo, as it was alot of fun to wait for and get tidbits of information regularly.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> You know what would be hilarious? If they put in Slippy Toad. Oh man I can just imagine the rage that would ensue from that. And I'd be on the sidelines laughing.



I would use his ass to troll the fuck out of you scrubs...

And win.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2013)

Like this:


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I would use his ass to troll the fuck out of you scrubs...
> 
> And win.



Not only would people be subjected to his voice almost constantly but if they thought Fox was broken. Then Slippy would be the biggest cheating friend in the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Constant taunting.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Heck they'll add a teabag function. Just for Slippy.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> You know what would be hilarious? If they put in Slippy Toad. Oh man I can just imagine the rage that would ensue from that. And I'd be on the sidelines laughing.


His taunt is asking his opponent for help.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

That would be glorious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Soon. Just add Mario, Snake, and a Namco rep also.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sakurai explains Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS' trickle of info, why we have to wait for E3*

The following information comes from Masahiro Sakurai's Twitter account...

- announcements like Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS would usually be accompanied by a trailer, but the team wanted to keep gamers patient while waiting for E3
- this is why they put out just a limited announcement
- Sakurai says E3 will come with a much better announcement
- the plan is to show off both the Wii U and 3DS versions at E3

Also worth noting, Sakurai exchanged tweets with Pokemon director Junichi Masada. The pair discussed how they're looking forward to seeing/hearing more about each other's games (Smash Bros. and Pokemon X/Y) at E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

It's better than what Iwata said. Iwata said screenshots at E3. Sakurai says we're getting trailers.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sakurai explains Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS' trickle of info, why we have to wait for E3*
> 
> The following information comes from Masahiro Sakurai's Twitter account...
> 
> ...



Awesome 

Just as I predicted earlier today


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

We don't need Two fucking Links on the damn char slot.
The three Fox dudes being nearly the same is worse than Falcon + Dorf.
Fuck Lucario.
Time to trim the fat boys.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Soon. Just add Mario, Snake, and a Namco rep also.



>Megaman vs Sonic
>Not Megaman vs Astro Boy

Damn it why can't we ever have good things?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mario and Megaman Vs Popeye and Astroboy


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 24, 2013)

Trailers?!

*My body is ready*.
Good lord of tits they're making this 4 month wait even worse. I'm probably gonna cry from teasing when they release the trailers...

Since Sakurai and is exchanging info with Pokemans, do you think they're gonna include Gen 6 instead?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Current gen, _maybe_.

I'd hate for them to bring in the newest shit, since nobody gives a fuck about any of the pokemon yet, popularity-wise.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 24, 2013)

Shao Kahn?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

lol.............


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

I';m gonna smack a bitch.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Current gen, _maybe_.
> 
> I'd hate for them to bring in the newest shit, since nobody gives a fuck about any of the pokemon yet, popularity-wise.


Actually a lot of people (myself included) love the Pok?mon we've seen so far and look forward to seeing new Pok?mon.

Anyway if we are getting a Gen VI rep it will be unlockable and won't be seen until the game's release just like Lucario.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Something weird as fuck for Smash.

Getting a Shin Megami Tensei rep with Megaman in the trailer. That would be random as fuck.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

And stupidly illogical.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Like requesting Goku?


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2013)

Lucario replaced Mewtwo, so does that mean we'll get Zoroark instead of Lucario, or...?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe we'll get Mewtwo _back_. 

Zoroark is also an obvious choice. Anyone who says otherwise is a goddamn idiot.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry but there's a lot of pokemon characters in there already. Why should there be more instead of characters from other series? If you just want a game where you can play as the pokemon like that then Nintendo should make it it's own thing instead of making them clog up the SSB roster.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm sorry but there's a lot of pokemon characters in there already. Why should there be more instead of characters from other series? If you just want a game where you can play as the pokemon like that then Nintendo should make it it's own thing instead of making them clog up the SSB roster.



They change the Pokemon rep each game, so far.

Mewtwo was switched w/ Lucario, and the pattern will continue.

Earlier they had Pichu, which was traded for pkm trainer and will stay that way.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> They change the Pokemon rep each game, so far.
> 
> Mewtwo was switched w/ Lucario, and the pattern will continue.
> 
> Earlier they had Pichu, which was traded for pkm trainer and will stay that way.



Yeah but Red uses pokemon as well as the pokeballs



And the playable pokemon. They take up a lot of room.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Pokemon Red uses all count as one character since Red is the character your selecting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

They take up 4 slots. Mario characters take up 4.

The two most popular franchises in the industry, son.

This is very logical shit.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> They take up 4 slots. Mario characters take up 4.
> 
> The two most popular franchises in the industry, son.
> 
> This is very logical shit.



I'm just saying that the number of pokemon being added is starting to feel rather large. I'm not saying they're taking over the game though. I just want there to be room for non pokemon characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm just saying that the number of pokemon being added is starting to feel rather large. I'm not saying they're taking over the game though. I just want there to be room for non pokemon characters.



No more will be added, just substituted.

Understand that, son. 

I know what you mean, though. I, too, don't want any more slots filled by fucking Pokemon.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> No more will be added, just substituted.
> 
> Understand that, son.
> 
> I know what you mean, though. I, too, don't want any more slots filled by fucking Pokemon.



I'm totally fine with that then. Though it'd be nice to have Mewtwo vs Lucario in a smash game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Mewtwo would be tapping that ass all night.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Mewtwo would be tapping that ass all night.



haha I'm not sure if I should feel disturbed or not by that. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Not at all.

Just smile.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Ohhhh boy. I guess Nintendo's gonna have to explain how that got past the censors.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vXgpGBbh5r8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sakurai's math!

Four characters (three Pokemon and red) + 1 slot = one character.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

As long as Sakurai's math doesn't turn into "SSB is now pokemon stadium with all six gens of pokemon in one game... Plus these other people." I'll be content. XD

I wonder if they're gonna fit Rosalina in there some how. Obviously galaxy is going to get a mention.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know what this is but I am entertained


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 25, 2013)

I heard an idea online where the pokemon trainer's starters would change when you change his color on the character select screen. That seems like a really cool idea to make a lot of people happy and incorporate all the generations. Also, Microsoft needs to give back Banjo Kazooie to fulfill my life's wish to have him included in Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rosalina was suppose to be an assist trophy in brawl. She was cut though.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

Make them adorable stars from galaxy their own characters. They'd be so cute no one can attack them so they automatically win at everything. 

Also air-tripping. Do it sakurai. Put the final bullet in Smash once and for all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Rosalina would be a 6th Mario character.. If they add Waluigi, the 7.

I'd rather not have 7 fucking Mario characters in the next SSB, unless they have no problem amping up the character count for all other series in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would actually love to have Rosalina as the next rep. Better than Bowser Jr. (The most likely) Little fucker needs to die.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

I forgot about Baby Bowser.

Never actually gave a shit about him.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Make them adorable stars from galaxy their own characters. They'd be so cute no one can attack them so they automatically win at everything.
> 
> Also air-tripping. Do it sakurai. Put the final bullet in Smash once and for all.



It'd be better if those stars are a part of Rosalina's and/or Galaxy Mario's (the possible altered SSB4 Mario) movesets/moveset.

And I wonder what they'll do with tripping in Smash 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

is this Shion thread or what?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Remove the tripping.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Remove tripping and add air tripping and swimming tripping.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Add random self-destructing characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Air drowning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Again I have never tripped


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Characters that deserve to be in the game but will NEVER get in:*
Bomberman
Simon Belmont
Rosalina
Aeron (Pandora's Tower)
Saki (Sin & Punishment)
Isa Jo (Sin & Punishment)
Viewtiful Joe
Goku (YuYuki)
Banjo & Kazooie
Fulgore (Killer Instinct)
Sukapon
Duck Hunt Dog (LOLOLOLOLOL)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Again I have never tripped



Shut your bitchass up.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *Characters that deserve to be in the game but will NEVER get in:*
> Bomberman
> Simon Belmont
> Rosalina
> ...



Why wouldn't Rosalina be a contender?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't want Sonic, Snake or Rosalina on this game..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why wouldn't Rosalina be a contender?



Because Bowser Jr, Toad, and Waluigi out rank her in popularity and relevance. (By Mario character standards)

@Malvingt2

No one said Rosalina would be in.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't want Snake either...

I like to use him, but he doesn't fit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats why i want Bomberman. He'd fit and we'll still have an all explosives user.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Remote bombs everywhere.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Shit would be a blast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

I see what you did there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

That fucking image is glorious.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because Bowser Jr, Toad, and Waluigi out rank her in popularity and relevance. (By Mario character standards)



Fair enough, but was ROB popular enough in that regard?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Fair enough, but was ROB popular enough in that regard?



Historic character rep. He doesn't need hype or requests to represent a that section.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Now we're pulling random representative sections out of our asses?

Might as well have a 'largest character rep', and 'most hated character rep', and why not a '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rep' just for giggles?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Now we're pulling random representative sections out of our asses?
> 
> Might as well have a 'largest character rep', and 'most hated character rep', and why not a '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rep' just for giggles?



Duck Hunt Dog confirmed! 

But im serious about the historic rep being real.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Air drowning.



Best idea ever.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Everyone wins.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Or everyone loses?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

Only metaknight would be immune :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't want Sonic, Snake or Rosalina on this game..


I wouldn't want Sonic and Snake to leave. They were a big part of Brawl's hype and removing them would be poor form. Besides Sonic and Mario have those Olympic crossovers so even if Snake doesn't come back Sonic certainly will.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Only metaknight would be immune :ho



Meta Knight has permanent flight. :ho


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Meta Knight has permanent flight. :ho



He's no longer banned from tourneys :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Meta Knight only! NO ITEMS! FINAL DESTINATION!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *Characters that deserve to be in the game but will NEVER get in:*
> Bomberman
> Simon Belmont
> Rosalina
> ...


Scorpion and Sub-Zero.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Scorpion and Sub-Zero.



OH FUCK OFF!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Rosalina would be a 6th Mario character.. If they add Waluigi, the 7.
> 
> I'd rather not have 7 fucking Mario characters in the next SSB, unless they have no problem amping up the character count for all other series in the game.



I'd be fine with them upping the number of characters in the game instead of having to substitute characters or cut characters out completely.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm cool with that too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2013)

Ice cold, bitches.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to make sure I check that Dojo site.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

They're not going to update that..

If anything, they'll make a new one.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Historic character rep. He doesn't need hype or requests to represent a that section.



Fair enough, but still: (the lack of) popularity alone doesn't rule out/confirm characters.

Also thanks to whichever mod changed the thread title to a more fitting one


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah?

Fuck mods.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd definitely loose my shit if they put Viewtiful Joe in SSB4. Along with Shulk and Bayonetta and someone from Tales (Luke/Jade/Yuri/Veigue/Reid/Lloyd/Cress/Aster/Richter/Decus)

If they put Luke in they better give him his costume from the ending credits cut-scene though


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

Lloyd and/or Luke would be really awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Guy would make a great assist trophy wouldnt he?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Guy would make a great assist trophy wouldnt he?



Yeah 

What about Kratos: "Blame your fate! Judgment!"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kratos: HADES AWAITS!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 25, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Remove tripping and add air tripping and swimming tripping.



Isn't tripping as good as confirmed to be taken out of the next installment? There was some tweet from Sakurai saying something along the lines of, "Walked out my front door this morning and tripped. How annoying!" a few weeks ago. I assume that means it's gone, which makes sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Mortal combat character are way too slow 
They can't step it up.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mortal combat character are way too slow
> They can't step it up.



Yeah, Snake and Ganondorf are speed demons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, Snake and Ganondorf are speed demons.



Snake is actually pretty damn fast.
[YOUTUBE]A8p-CYk7lwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Snake is actually pretty damn fast.



[YOUTUBE]H7GQslg679Q[/YOUTUBE]

And here's how quickly he goes in his designated game, so I think Mortal Kombat characters will be okay if they for some reason decided to integrate any. They could add Slowpoke and make it work really.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

Just had a thought. Since a game with SMT and Fire Emblem in it is coming for a nintendo system and Fire Emblem Characters have been in Smash Bros twice, how awesome would it be for the Demi-fiend to be a bonus character in the up coming one


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel like the only person who never played a fire emblem game. I mean I don't know who these people are!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> [YOUTUBE]H7GQslg679Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And here's how quickly he goes in his designated game, so I think Mortal Kombat characters will be okay if they for some reason decided to integrate any. They could add Slowpoke and make it work really.


Not without making it not slowpoke.
And that's old snake don't lecture me on things you clearly don't know enough to  lecture me on. Snake can dodge railgun fire point blank,keep up with grey fox,survive being microwaved, etc.
The snake you saw is brawl was pretty much snake.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Imagine if they added in Raiden.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Imagine if they added in Raiden.



Before MGS4 he destroys several MGRAYS single handily, he takes vamp on of course another superhuman character. His skills rival snakes, but he doesn't have the same experience or determination to do so (till now revengeance).
[YOUTUBE]9NL62WHBLVM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jPgDIWxgOYA[/YOUTUBE]
Oh yea, and if we count this time travel. 
Best take notes because they pulled this off nicely.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Before MGS4 he destroys several MGRAYS single handily, he takes vamp on of course another superhuman character. His skills rival snakes, but he doesn't have the same experience or determination to do so (till now revengeance).
> [YOUTUBE]9NL62WHBLVM[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]jPgDIWxgOYA[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh yea, and if we count this time travel.
> Best take notes because they pulled this off nicely.



Personally I always thought Raiden was faster and more agile than Snake. At least that's how I felt during MGS2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Personally I always thought Raiden was faster and more agile than Snake. At least that's how I felt during MGS2.



That's because of the suit he's wearing.
But Snake has taken on greyfox and won so it's not that much of a advantage.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not without making it not slowpoke.
> And that's old snake don't lecture me on things you clearly don't know enough to  lecture me on. Snake can dodge railgun fire point blank,keep up with grey fox,survive being microwaved, etc.
> The snake you saw is brawl was pretty much snake.



Lecture you? It was like two sentences. Old Snake? The game in the gameplay footage I linked came out AFTER Super Smash Brothers Brawl. Who's the one that clearly doesn't know anything now?

I've played Metal Gear since the original on the NES. Snake was originally slow and bulky, and not meant for the Call of Duty era we're in now. I honestly don't know how he is in recent games on other consoles as I only have Nintendo consoles, so if he's Sonic the Hedgehog speed now, I'd have no idea.

Anyway, the point is even if a character is slower than another, ie: Pikachu and Ganondorf, Sonic, and Snake, Olimar and a Mortal Kombat character, it isn't a problem as everything is balanced in a fantasy gameplay style where they all coincide. Snake is one of the slower characters in Brawl compared to the others. I'm not saying he's a bad character or that he sucks, or that he isn't fast in general; only that he's not one of the faster characters and that the comment about not allowing a character to be included because of speed is irrelevant. Sorry if you thought I was insulting your character or whatever the heck you're mad about.

Also, edit, if you don't believe me, here's speed tiers:


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's because of the suit he's wearing.
> But Snake has taken on greyfox and won so it's not that much of a advantage.



I thought there was more to it than just the suit.

But I'm not making a mockery of Snake's abilities either. So I'm not trying to turn this into a Snake vs Raiden thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Raidens a Cyborg so...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, Snake and Ganondorf are speed demons.



Says the fool who's an obvious scrub.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Raidens a Cyborg so...



He wasn't one in MGS2. ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2013)

He's always a cyborg.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Says the fool who's an obvious scrub.




Sigh...



I didn't even say I didn't like the characters, but them not being as fast as other characters upsets people? Also, scrubbed my way all the way to regionals for the Game Stop Brawl tournament and won a $500 gift card, but whatever.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> He's always a cyborg.



And Solidus was always Doctor Octopus. 

"Damn the patriots! Why won't they let me beat Spiderman?!"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even say I didn't like the characters, but them not being as fast as other characters upsets people? Also, scrubbed my way all the way to regionals for the Game Stop Brawl tournament and won a $500 gift card, but whatever.



Your taking a lot of these joke posts too seriously.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

"Says the obvious scrub" is a joke? That's news to me. It looks more like a bad insult that resulted from someone overreacting to a sarcastic comment I made about Snake's speed to begin with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKJywQF-cXA[/YOUTUBE]

Looking back, still a nice trailer..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKJywQF-cXA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looking back, still a nice trailer..



God, that fucking trailer hyped me up like crack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God, that fucking trailer hyped me up like crack.



that trailer is an example of how you should introduced new chars in the next smash..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Sonic trailer makes the character reveals for All-Stars look like crap in all honesty.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you guys think the trailer for 4 at this year's E3 will include a big character reveal?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

They better be ready to up  brawl's intro. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re-tS9pHNNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Thou hast shed manly tears from witnessing such an epic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Your taking a lot of these joke posts too seriously.



Scrubs going to scrub.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Do you guys think the trailer for 4 at this year's E3 will include a big character reveal?



Megaman or Namco rep at the end.

Shulk

Thats it for the most part. As far as big reveals are concerned.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know why but I'd find it awesome if they put in Billy or Jimmy Lee just because Double Dragon deserves some kinda exposure in this day and age.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Double Dragon guys would have been amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God, that fucking trailer hyped me up like crack.



Amen....my face.....i couldn't stop crying Manley tears of joy for days while watching it over and over again.  Brawl became a day 1 purchase for me since then, even though i already wanted it since announcement lol.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The Double Dragon guys would have been amazing.



Their appearances could be based off the cartoon. XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJcJTs9NUl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

/ignores retard that doesn't understand the concept of speed or chronological order of Metal Gear games.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Megaman or Namco rep at the end.
> 
> Shulk
> 
> Thats it for the most part. As far as big reveals are concerned.



Yeah, Megaman would be cool. I kind of assumed a Tekken or Soul Calibur character will get the nod given Namco's involvement.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> "Says the obvious scrub" is a joke? That's news to me. It looks more like a bad insult that resulted from someone overreacting to a sarcastic comment I made about Snake's speed to begin with.



Says the obvious scrub. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Amen....my face.....i couldn't stop crying Manley tears of joy for days while watching it over and over again.  Brawl became a day 1 purchase for me since then, even though i already wanted it since announcement lol.



You cried? What the fuck?

I'm in a thread full of goddamn scrubs and crack addicts...

Get on the DMT already, shit's tons better.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 27, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Amen....my face.....i couldn't stop crying Manley tears of joy for days while watching it over and over again.  Brawl became a day 1 purchase for me since then, even though i already wanted it since announcement lol.



Smash Bros has that effect on people.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> eah, Megaman would be cool. I kind of assumed a Tekken or Soul Calibur character will get the nod given Namco's involvement.



Tekken and Soul Calibur will never be in this game. Pac-Man has the best chance at the moment and anyone else (Namco rep) would just be surprising.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

God, I hope it isn't Pac-Man...

I don't want to see that piece of shit in any SSB game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

What did Pac man ever do to you?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

He "chewed" him out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

So anyone choosing on weather to get the 3DS or Wii U version? 

I'm interested to see what the 3DS version would look like really.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Pac-man is evil, because he has no eyes so he always chasing ghosts and he eats them but he leaves their eyes so they can watch helplessly as he chomps upon their unsuspecting brethren


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Pac-man is evil, because he has no eyes so he always chasing ghosts and he eats them but he leaves their eyes so they can watch helplessly as he chomps upon their unsuspecting brethren







Asakuna no Senju said:


> So anyone choosing on weather to get the 3DS or Wii U version?
> 
> I'm interested to see what the 3DS version would look like really.



Console version.

If I give enough of a shit, then both.

I'm curious too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah. And one things for sure. If Kid ICarus gave us anyone indication, the online won't be anywhere near as ass like Brawl's was on either version.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Online on DS was fucking better than in Brawl...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

DS has crap OS, what are you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

MK DS was more smooth.

As was JUS. 

Come on now, son. Get with the program.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

I never played MK DS online so i wouldn't know, though i almost would be surprised either way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

So considering the Lego Undercover game on the 3DS is a prequel to the console version maybe they'll do something similar with brawl?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't know. Don't care.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I dont like Grand Theft Auto either


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Fuck me both.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

LEGO SHION ADVENTURES CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

I think this is more shions speed


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the sound of fucking up zombies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yNVS6djUkxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lego Shion Vs. Zombies?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

If we're talking Lego games I'm surprised they didn't try that with Mario.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

They already have a reference to Mario (Warp Pipe) in Lego City Undercover.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Everything we know up to date*



Good read yo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pretty awesome read.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Holy shit if this guys is saying what I think he's saying then the 3DS version of SSB4 will be like Blazblue CSII with RPG elements


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They already have a reference to Mario (Warp Pipe) in Lego City Undercover.



And I'm sure I'd totally know that if I ever played Lego games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2013)

It was in the trailer. Lol


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It was in the trailer. Lol



LOL I guess it would help if I watched the trailers for lego games too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh god with you fuckers.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Tekken and Soul Calibur will never be in this game. Pac-Man has the best chance at the moment and anyone else (Namco rep) would just be surprising.



I kind of ruled Pac-Man out as even less possible as SC or Tekken reps. I'm not sure if people would even want him in or how he would do battle. SC has had Link appear and such. It'd honestly surprise me less than Sonic if a rep from one of those franchises was added. It's unlikely, though. I'll give you that.

Edit: Cool read, Mishudo. After reading it, I realized the Tales series is Namco as well. Lloyd Irving or something may be a good fit.

Edit again: Oh, author actually mentions the Tales guy asking to include Lloyd? Makes sense to me. It'd work well with the rest of the roster.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

A Tales of character (namely Lloyd and/or Luke) would be REALLY amazing (As Lloyd appeared in ToS for the gamecube and Luke appeared in TotA on the 3DS)! 

They're both really awesome and they would both fit really well imo, but I slightly prefer Luke over Lloyd, but it's a really close one for me and I might end up equally happy with Lloyd if he turns out to join Smash instead of Luke.

And I was thinking: maybe they'll replace Lucario with Genesect instead of Zoroark (with the new movie and all).

But A Gen VI Pok?mon would make even more sense I guess.



Mishudo said:


> *Everything we know up to date*
> 
> 
> 
> Good read yo.



Awesome read! My hype level is >9000


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Lloyd is my guess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I kind of ruled Pac-Man out as even less possible as SC or Tekken reps. I'm not sure if people would even want him in or how he would do battle. SC has had Link appear and such. It'd honestly surprise me less than Sonic if a rep from one of those franchises was added. It's unlikely, though. I'll give you that.



Most people are actually saying that Pac-Man is more likely then any of the other choices. Also, Soul Calibur having Link as a guest isn't enough to warrant inclusion. There are also plenty of people who want Pac-Man.

Plus it's not hard to see him fight if you played the Pac-Man World games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

No, it _is_ hard to see him fight...

Just like it was hard to see Pheonix Wright 'fight'.

It's a lot easier to see Lloyd fight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

True. True. (about Lloyd)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck you, man.. Fuck you.

And lick my cunt.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 28, 2013)

> Apparently Namco Bandai is treating him like a king, letting him sift through the company and collect an all-star pool of talent.


I got a kick out of that 



> He’s borrowed the man behind the Tales RPGs, Yoshito Higuchi. He’s walked off with the producer of the Ridge Racer series, Kenya Kobayashi. He’s holding captive Tetsuya Akatsuka, producer and director of the Mobile Suit Gundam series. He’s borrowing both the art and sound directors of the Soul Calibur series. And he usurped ALL of the main development staff of the Tekken series. Not to mention, he’s consulting with the daddy of Tekken, Katsuhiro Harada, for his expertise in the genre.


----------



## G (Jan 28, 2013)

> Iwata summed up the basic idea nicely: players would spend time on the 3DS version, building up their character and collecting stuff, then show off their skills on the Wii U version.”


Is Iwata forcing people to buy both versions?
I wanna play online on the 3DS.. I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck you, man.. Fuck you.
> 
> And lick my cunt.



NO!

But i do agree with you on Lloyd. The problem is that the Tales director is trying to get the Tales of fans to bombard Sakurai with requests apparently. 

I also agree on what you said about Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

> Iwata summed up the basic idea nicely: Buy the same game twice.



Sorry, I'm not a tool like Pokemon fans, Iwata.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

There should be online in the 3DS version. If there isn't, thats just stupid as fuck.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

G said:


> Is Iwata forcing people to buy both versions?
> I wanna play online on the 3DS.. I don't have a Wii U.



Yes.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> NO!
> 
> But i do agree with you on Lloyd. The problem is that the Tales director is trying to get the Tales of fans to bombard Sakurai with requests apparently.
> 
> I also agree on what you said about Phoenix Wright.



Damn straight.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sorry, I'm not a tool like Pokemon fans, Iwata.



You guys really want me to beat your asses in the same game, but two different devices?


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Be getting this shit on wii-u.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm probably getting both 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sorry, I'm not a tool like Pokemon fans, Iwata.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Iwata would be a dumbass not to put online multiplayer in the 3DS version.

Oh wait...


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

Come on now: tripping sure was a setback, by why wouldn't he add an online mode to SSB43DS?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Be getting this shit on wii-u.



Well _look_ who it is. 

You want some phuckin'? 



Ultimania said:


> Iwata would be a dumbass not to put online multiplayer in the 3DS version.
> 
> Oh wait...



Yup, he's a dumbass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Blazblue CSII didnt have online multiplayer, but I spent 150 hours playing that game because it has a shitload of content in it. It has local multiplayer as well


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Sucked that it didn't, too...

The only person I've played that shit with is Krich2nd.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I was a little miffed at that, but hey just means I didnt get pwned XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

If you clocked in over 150 hrs into that bull-fuck, you'd have a damn good grasp at the game's mechanics. 

You'd be fine.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

Since when was Iwata making this game?


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 28, 2013)

All I want is a more tournament friendly play style (i.e. remove that floaty bullshit), possibly a few more characters, and good online play.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> All I want is a more tournament friendly play style (i.e. remove that floaty bullshit), possibly a few more characters, and good online play.



Namco's help should make that all a possibility.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

He's been playing too much Project M with my brother and I.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What?

Can't see shit, nig.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shulk better be in this game..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

You dont want to see the escapades of Dun Dun in Super Smash Brothers Battle Royale?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You dont want to see the escapades of Dun Dun in Super Smash Brothers Battle Royale?


I don't because it's a lame joke.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless you mean Dunban.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Heropon make super mish gnash to bring down Dinobeast!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Shulk better be in this game..



He has the best chance out of every new IP. So i think will see him.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope he doesn't make it.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you guys think Smash 4's title will be?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Super Smash Brothers Rumble. :stupid


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

SSBR is a good abbreviation


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Rumble aint a nice word, though..

Clash? Manic? Beat down? All Stars?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

Crusade?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Da fuck is this? One Piece?

Fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 28, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Fray would be a good title.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

That don't sound half bad.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

Little Mac should be in SSB


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd totally want his taunt to be "I'm going to Nintendo Power your ass."


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Shit magazine is _gone_ bra.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2013)

Doc Lewis codecs?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What be that?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Shit magazine is _gone_ bra.



But Nintendo Power was always his source of strength. What will he do without it? He can't take on the champ like that.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 28, 2013)

From the Sakurai interview:



> “It isn’t a matter of ‘if the next game has 50 characters, that’ll be enough.”



I know his main aim isn't to expand the roster this time around, and he'd rather focus on fundamental changes, but what do you guys think the roster number will look like? I think people come to expect an expansion. I'm not sure if he meant, it won't be massive like 70+ or he meant it won't even increase at all. I'm all for improving the game in all areas, but I think the roster is what people most look forward to and I hope he wasn't implying he'd keep the number the same.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> From the Sakurai interview:
> 
> 
> 
> I know his main aim isn't to expand the roster this time around, and he'd rather focus on fundamental changes, but what do you guys think the roster number will look like? I think people come to expect an expansion. I'm not sure if he meant, it won't be massive like 70+ or he meant it won't even increase at all. I'm all for improving the game in all areas, but I think the roster is what people most look forward to and I hope he wasn't implying he'd keep the number the same.


They will increase the number. But I don't think it will be a drastic increase and they certainly won't be bringing back everyone. A few of Brawl's unlockable characters are bound to disappear much like Melee lost some in Brawl. And I think the new characters will have more focus on new franchises than adding to the existing ones (they still will but not as much).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> But Nintendo Power was always his source of strength. What will he do without it? He can't take on the champ like that.


 Well He cant say "Im Gonna NINTENDO FORCE YOUR ASS!" for obvious reasons


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

70+ is the stupidest prediction since the Wii's revolution in gaming.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Well _look_ who it is.
> 
> You want some phuckin'?




Still a fuckin perv.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

You think I'd change? 

Hows about that phuckin'.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> 70+ is the stupidest prediction since the Wii's revolution in gaming.



Ah why not? Let's see them try to break the 100 mark.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

It's obvious that they'd  never let it get past 50.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

It would be fun though if they did add too the roster. That way you wouldn't need to sub out characters and the roster would feel less cramped.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Then could let it reach 700 if they wanted to.
Not that I would want it 55 sounds good.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

>50

Is what I am looking forward to.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> They will increase the number. But I don't think it will be a drastic increase and they certainly won't be bringing back everyone. A few of Brawl's unlockable characters are bound to disappear much like Melee lost some in Brawl. And I think the new characters will have more focus on new franchises than adding to the existing ones (they still will but not as much).



Wouldn't mind this. I could do without R.O.B. I'd just like any increase; doesn't have to be huge.



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> 70+ is the stupidest prediction since the Wii's revolution in gaming.



You do realize I, or anyone else for that matter, wasn't making a prediction? I was just wondering what the benchmark for not a massive increase would be. Some people might think 55 is too much.. Some might think 100 is too much. I was wondering what too much for Sakurai was based on his interview.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

He didn't want  more than 35 back in the Brawl days. 

You think it will reach 100? That's just stupid thinking.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2013)

Alchemist73 said:


> Super Smash Bros. Fray would be a good title.



If they name it that and the game kinda sucks expect 
Super Smash bros Gay 

to be a thing.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> .. Some might think 100 is too much...


 =



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> .. You think it will reach 100? That's just stupid thinking.


?

I'm asking objectively about what people on this forum think Sakurai's definition of too much is. I'm not even stating an opinion. What is wrong with you? Every post is like, "blahblah I'm a douche, I didn't read what you said, screw you "



RemChu said:


> If they name it that and the game kinda sucks expect
> Super Smash bros Gay
> 
> to be a thing.



That's pretty good foresight. Haha. I veto Fray as well.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I'm asking objectively about what people on this forum think Sakurai's definition of too much is. I'm not even stating an opinion. What is wrong with you? Every post is like, "blahblah I'm a douche, I didn't read what you said, screw you "



You must not be well acquainted with Shion.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> You must not be well acquainted with Shion.



Yeah, guess not. Oh well. I'm not even disagreeing. I highly doubt the roster will even reach 50 based on what Sakurai said. It'll probably be 40-45


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm guessin' 40 as well. If what Shion said is true and even 35 was too much for Saku, then I doubt he'd stretch the bar much further.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 29, 2013)

45ish, including transformations.
And get rid of horse shit doppelgangers.
No toon link brah.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Just imagine SSB having as big a roster as any recent DBZ fighting game.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2013)

Some people love toon link @ Ensorki

and Falco  <33333


and lol Ganon is a clone of Cpt Falcon


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge, the only true clones in Brawl were Lucas and WW Link.

...and maaaaybe Falco.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the only true clones in Brawl were Lucas and WW Link.
> 
> ...and maaaaybe Falco.



None of those you said are full on clones.
Falco is pretty close but he has subtle differences.
Wolf is actually pretty different.


RemChu said:


> Some people love toon link @ Ensorki
> 
> and Falco  <33333
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]PbOedhBgcgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

No clones-semiclones, period.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe saying "full-on" was a bit unfair. I was more-so saying that those few characters share more similarities with their base characters than the other "clones". I'm not big on any of the Link's, so correct me if I'm wrong, but about the only thing Toon Link had to differentiate himself from Link were his stats (oh, and his B-moves used different models, but they were basically the same.). When compared to characters like Wolf or Luigi, whose A and B moves are radically different than their "base" characters, Toon is rather clone-y.

Same with Lucas to a lesser extent. His USmash and DSmash are completely different from Ness's, but his B moves are simply different interpretations of Ness's moveset. Dassalimsayin'.


@Death: Judging from the fighting games I've played, that's easier said than done, especially for a game where a large roster is expected, like Smash. Plus, f--k you, that's basically asking them to cut Falco. You DON'T cut Falco! Screw that noise.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Toon Link is strange because his move set is almost identical, but he plays completely different. It's not really practical to use Link competitively, but Toon Link's boost in speed makes him a popular choice in tournaments. He's one of my personal favorites. I wouldn't mind if they got rid of them, but they need to make Link way less bulky.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the only true clones in Brawl were Lucas and WW Link.
> 
> ...and maaaaybe Falco.


Toon Link was the closest one. And lol Lucas only had the same special moves, but the grabs, base attacks and smashes were different... Doppelgangers like him, Falco or Ganon are fine :3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah, yes, I completely forgot about Lucas's grabs.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Ah, yes, I completely forgot about Lucas's grabs.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Ness and Lucas move sets are pretty different. B was pk flash vs. pk freeze. One's pk fire travels horizontally until it reaches the target and has more instant damage while the other's travels at an angle and has more damage over time. The smash attacks were entirely different for the most part. Lucas's damage absorb had a smaller range than Ness's. Ness could absorb no matter which direction he was facing, whereas Lucas had to be facing the attack to absorb it. And, already mentioned, but Lucas had further range on his grabs. Lucas was the stronger of the two, in my opinion.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Mario and Luigi are the two I don't understand. I'm pretty sure Brawl was released before Galaxy, but why couldn't Luigi have some vacuum abilities from Luigi's Mansion? Mario had his Sunshine water pack thing. I expect a vacuum for Luigi and some Luma pals for Mario or something in the next installment. Luigi does have his taunt kill that's pretty BA, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

Every character is different.

You have to be stupid to not be able to see that.

Every character also _cannot_ be played the same way as the last.

That ought to tell you fools something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Every character is different.
> 
> You have to be stupid to not be able to see that.
> 
> ...



Damn metaknight. Being all super unique and shit.
They should make a him a clone in the next smash game.
Hopefully the final smashes for the furfags actually change.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

Into something _different_. 

Stupidest fucking final smashes I've ever seen... OP as shit, and the same. Exact. Thing.

They fucked up there, and with the tripping.

Oh, and makin the game NOT tournament friendly.

Family and friends and newcomers? FUCK them. I want tournaments, nig.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

"I prefer the air"
*drops down in tank*
Dammit Falco.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope Sakurai sees through his Kirbias and nerfs MK for Smash 4.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2013)

Troll ass Falco.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Troll ass Pikachu.



Fixed


----------



## Scizor (Feb 2, 2013)

Found this on tumblr:



Nothing official I guess but still worth sharing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2013)

Fake or not, those are some win boxarts


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 2, 2013)

It would be cool box art. My only gripe is the addition of unlikely first and third parties. (Neku, Knuckles, and Rosalina are in there)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It would be cool box art. My only gripe is the addition of unlikely first and third parties. (Neku, Knuckles, and Rosalina are in there)



Still awesome


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 2, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

